# Alfii's Koiteich - Bau & Doku



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2018)

Servus Fischfreunde,

ich habe es ja in meinem vorherigen Thread (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-bau-eines-hochteiches.41121/) schon angedeutet bzw. ausgeplappert .. Der Hochteich, den ich 2013 gebaut habe und bisher auch sehr zufrieden stellend läuft, wird demnächst abgerissen! Es wird ein kompletter Neubau entstehen, damit meine Lieblinge mehr Platz haben und ich das Hobby noch professioneller betreiben kann.

Die Planung läuft ja schon seit einigen Monaten. Geplant war auch, wegen der Tiere (Kaninchen + Hund) wieder einen Hochteich zu erstellen. Dies wurde mittlerweile wieder verworfen! Teich wird nun ebenerdig sein & natürlich von außen gesichert, damit kein unbescholdenes Tier oder Bösewicht dem Teich bzw. den Fische zu nahe kommt. Was hier geplant ist, damit es auch optisch was hermacht, wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bekanntgegeben bzw. hier vorgestellt.

Da ich gesundheitlich leider nicht mehr, den kompletten Teich alleine bauen kann, habe ich mir fachliche Unterstützung zur Seite gestellt. Diese Aufgabe übernimmt für mich Andre von Aquatec (http://teichbau-koi.de/). Ich werde natürlich Tatkräftig mithelfen, soweit es mir möglich ist.. Wie es kommen musste, wurde ich nun auch noch vor kurzem an der Leite operiert.. Hoffe aber bis Juli, wieder Fit zu sein.

Tja und was ist geplant?
Es wird wieder ein formaler Rechteck-Teich, dessen Ecken abgerundet werden.
Bei der Größe, strebe ich ein Volumen von 25 Kubik + an. Welches wir auch nach Berechnungen und mehrmaligen ausmessen auch erreichen werden. Denke zum Schluss, werden es knapp 26-27 Kubik reines Wasservolumen, mit Filter, knacken wir dann auch locker die 30 Kubik Marke. Das genaue Volumen, wird am Schluss natürlich mit einer Wasseruhr genau festgehalten.
Angestrebt ist auch wieder eine einheitliche tiefe des gesamten Teiches, auch hier setze ich wieder auf 200 cm + ohne jegliche Flachzonen oder deres gleichen ..

Größer wäre natürlich immer schöner und besser, jedoch sind mir Platzmäßig hinter dem Haus, etwas die Hände gebunden. Dies liegt wohl am gut 18 Qm großen Kaninchengehege, aber die kleinen Racker, haben Vorrang.

Wobei mir dies auch zu Gute kommt, finde meine angestrebte bzw. finale Größe eigentlich perfekt.
Was das ganze Teichmangement angeht, wie z.B. die Form - zwecks der Winterabdeckung!
Wassermangement - Wasserwechsel - die Beheizung des Teiches..
Dies alles lässt sich bei einer überschaubaren Größe um einiges besser händeln.

Wie auch zuvor, wird der neue Teich, wieder ganzjährig beheizt.
Als Notfall Heizung, läuft meine bisherige Genesis 3 KW Heizung mit, welche ich in Sekundenschnelle beischalten kann.
Die Hauptheizung des Koiteiches, wird ab sofort unsere Hauszentralheizung übernehmen, welche eh unterfordert ist und mal etwas Arbeit braucht. 
So sollten meine Lieblinge immer mollig warmes Wasser haben ..
Auch hierzu später gerne mehr ..

Da der neue Teich, vollisoliert sein soll, wird er nicht mehr aus Schalsteinen gebaut und mit Styrodur versehen, sondern aus 15 cm starken Sandwichpaneelen gebaut. Auch die Bodenplatte wird aus Sandwichplatten sein, damit auch wirklich alles perfekt gedämmt ist. Natürlich besteht dann auch die angrenzende Filterkammer aus diesen Platten. Habe mir viele Meinungen und Erfahrungen eingeholt, sowie auch besichtigt. Sehr beliebt vor allem in Holland! Hier findet man wirklich sehr viele Berichte und Baudokus darüber. Deshalb habe ich mich hierfür entschieden.
Ausgekleidet wird der Teich übrigens mit einer 2.0 mm dicken oliven PVC Folie - natürlich wieder fachmännisch verlegt.

Der Teich wird 2x BA - 1x SK und einen Überlauf bekommen.
Geplant sind aktuell 2 Rückläufe in den Teich ..
Umwälzung natürlich 1x pro Stunde +
Dies wird hinterher alles fachmännisch vermessen/geprüft & sowie perfekt eingestellt.

Kommen wir zur geplanten Technik:
Als Vorfilterung dient ein PP 65 Trommelfilter mit neuer Steuerung von DVS
Vermutlich wird auch hier, noch eine feinere Gaze aufgezogen.

Von hier geht es dann mit einem 200er Rohr in einen runden PE Biobehälter, welcher mit Japanmatten sowie Helix bestückt ist. Die Größe beträgt - Durchmesser 140 cm - Höhe 220 cm
Somit ein Gesamtvolumen von knapp 3400 Liter.

Kurze Erklärung:
Das gefilterte Wasser läuft vom TF durch ein 200er Rohr in der Mitte nach oben in besagten Rundbehälter.
Hier verteilt sich das Wasser auf einer Rieselplatte und durchströmt das getauchte Helix.
Anschließend muss das Wasser wieder durch eine Art Rieselplatte und gelangt nun zu den gut 25 Qm Japanmatten, welche von oben nach unten durchströmt werden. (Biobehälter wird von unten zusätzlich belüftet). Unten angelangt passiert das Wasser die Medientrennwand und muss anschließend wieder nach oben. Hier muss es an 2x 55 Watt UVC Lampen (Genesis) vorbei fleißen. Ca, in der Mitte, saugt eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe das Wasser an und befördert es wieder Richtung Teich.

Das befördern des Wassers wird eine Wiremesh Highfil 75 übernehmen.
Die zweite Pumpe ist eine Blue Eco 320, die rein für die Sauerstoffeinspeisung zuständig ist.
Reine Sauerstoffeinspeisung durch Reaktor.

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen..
Natürlich werde ich euch, sobald es neues gibt, auf dem laufenden halten und euch natürlich auch mit Bildern versorgen. Sei es der Abriss, die Baudoku oder hinterher neue Koi und Koiteichbilder.

Dies war es erstmal von meiner Seite.

Mit flossigen Grüßen
- Fabian


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Von hier geht es dann mit einem 200er Rohr in einen runden PE Biobehälter, welcher mit Japanmatten sowie Helix bestückt ist. Die Größe beträgt - Durchmesser 140 cm - Höhe 220 cm
> Somit ein Gesamtvolumen von knapp 3400 Liter.
> 
> Kurze Erklärung:
> ...



Hallo Fabian.

Könntest Du diesen Aufbau bitte mal skizzieren!?


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2018)

Ich habe meine ganze zeichnerische Kunst aufgebracht .. 
Hoffe es ist nun ersichtlich ?

Gerne fragen, beantworte alles so gut ich kann. 
Diese Idee/Planung stammt von Andre. 
Da 2x separate Kammern für __ Hel-X und Japanmatten in der Größe wie gewünscht, Platzmäßig nicht machbar waren..


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2018)

Super gezeichnet......ich hatte nämlich anhand deiner Beschreibung schon überlegt, ob der Behälter dann quasi im Boden eingelassen ist und wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig interpretiere, dann ist das ja so angedacht. Freue mich schon auf deine Bau-Doku...


----------



## Phiobus (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo Fabian,

die Skizze hilft mir noch nicht so ganz weiter....


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Kurze Erklärung:
> Das gefilterte Wasser läuft vom TF durch ein 200er Rohr in der Mitte nach oben in besagten Rundbehälter.
> - Fabian



Schickst Du mal bitte einen Link zum Anbieter mit den Rohren.
Von den Rohren wo das Wasser NACH OBEN läuft brauche ich auch noch ein paar... 

VG Tom


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Super gezeichnet......ich hatte nämlich anhand deiner Beschreibung schon überlegt, ob der Behälter dann quasi im Boden eingelassen ist und wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig interpretiere, dann ist das ja so angedacht. Freue mich schon auf deine Bau-Doku...



Genau, der Behälter wird komplett im Boden versenkt.
Spätestens wenn der Bau beginnt, dürfte alles ersichtlich sein.
Es wird alles dokumentiert und mit Bilder belegt, damit jeder dran teilhaben kann.


@Phobius:
Ich denke es ist klar, wie es schlussendlich gemeint war ..
Du bekommst aber, wenn alles läuft, gerne ein Video von der Zauberei präsentiert


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2018)

Jetzt habe ich doch glatt, den Beginn vergessen mitzuteilen..
Los gehen, wird es nach meinem "Urlaub" in der letzten Juni Woche..

Beginnend mit fangen der Tiere, Umsetzen und Hälterung. 
Abbau des Filterhauses - Abriss des Hochteichs und Erdarbeiten

Ab dem 2.7, stößt dann Aquatec dazu & es geht richtig los..


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Ich kann dir gerne nochmal eine 3D Zeichnung machen, wenn du magst, dann haben alle im Forum mehr zum gucken


----------



## Ida17 (23. Mai 2018)

Moin,

auf die Plätze, fertig, los!
Dir vor allem eine gute Besserung, dass Du zum Baubeginn wieder fit bist! 
Ich freue mich auf Deine Bau-Doku


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gerne nochmal eine 3D Zeichnung machen, wenn du magst, dann haben alle im Forum mehr zum gucken



Danke, aber die Jungs & Mädls dürfen bzw. müssen sich überraschen lassen.
Außerdem, lange dauert es ja nicht mehr und es wird alles detailliert Berichtet. 






Ida17 schrieb:


> Dir vor allem eine gute Besserung, dass Du zum Baubeginn wieder fit bist!
> Ich freue mich auf Deine Bau-Doku



Vielen Dank 

Heute war nochmal unser Heizungsbauer vor Ort und es wurde nochmal alles inspiziert.. 
Die Leitungen, Elektrik und Wasser, werden auch demnächst verlegt inkl. Kernbohrung nach draußen.

Der Rest, wird dann alles gemacht wenn der Spaß draußen beginnt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Juni 2018)

Bin gespannt... bleibe dran.
Hoffe du erholst dich schnell genug von deiner Leisten Op, sodass du dann im urlaub ran klotzen kannst.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo Fischfreunde,

dann möchte ich auch hier, die Bewohner für den neuen Teich vorstellen.
Den Dainichi Benigoi, kennen ja schon einige aus dem anderen Thread!

Dainichi Benigoi - female - Nisai - aktuell 52 cm groß (Stand Nov-Dez. 17)





_View: https://youtu.be/1viW1ncoPiE_


Update Stand Ende Mai: 54-55 cm Groß
Der Fisch, wurde nun auch vom Teich, in die IH umgesiedelt, wo er noch etwas weiter wachsen darf.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2018)

Neuzugang Nr. 2

Ein Chagoi Weibchen von Marusei mit aktuell 71 cm.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Juni 2018)

Das sind sehr schöne Tiere.
Wir haben auch einen Benigoi.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2018)

Na da drück ich dir mal alle 10 Daumen und wünsche dir ein erfolgreichen Bau 
Hast du evtl. mal einen Link zu den geplanten Sandwichplatten???


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2018)

Bestimmt findet sich bis August, auch noch ein 3ter Neuzugang! 

Vielen Dank, Rene. Der Bau rückt immer näher ..
Die Zimmer für die Mannschaft, sind bereits gebucht.

Einen direkten Link, habe ich dafür leider nicht.
Dies erledigt alles Andre, er hat hier seine Connections und bringt die auch im LKW mit.

Es handelt sich hierbei, um 15 cm Starke Dachpaneele, welche nochmal etwas stabiler sind, da ja auch die Filterkammer, gleich angrenzt. Auch die Bodenplatte, wird mit diesen Platten gemacht, damit der Teich, wirklich Vollisoliert ist.
Ein Bild, füge ich Dir aber gerne ein. Genaueres dann, wenn der Baubeginnt!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Juni 2018)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2018)

Als kleines Beispielbild zur Anschauung, wie es zum Schluss aussieht:
Vollisoliertes Becken, komplett mit 15er Sandwichplatten.
Angrenzende Filterkammer, in L-Form mit 8er Sandwichplatten.

Heute in 4 Wochen, gibt es schon die ersten Bilder.
Lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## samorai (4. Juni 2018)

Wow, wie bekommst du einzelne Fillter Kammern, also die Abgrenzung dazwischen rein/ befestigt?
Kleben?


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2018)

Befestigt wird das ganze mit U-Profilen - unten + oben.
Desweiteren werden Alu-Bleche verschraubt.

Die Filterkammer wird nur ca. 100-120 cm tief. Damit der Trommelfilter, Pumpen, Sauerstoffkonzentrator und Reaktor, Platz finden.
Nur in dem Bereich, wo sich die 3500 Liter große runde Bio befindet wird nach unten ausgehoben. So stützt dann auch, das Erdreich noch zusätzlich.

Falls spezielle Fragen sind, gerne per PN.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juni 2018)

Die Wand zur Filterkammer finde ich spannend. Ist da wirklich keine Mauer hinter?


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

heute ist meine neue Pumpe eingetrudelt: Eine Wiremesh Highfil 75!
Wahnsinns Teil - bin schon gespannt Sie im Einsatz zu sehen. 
https://www.wiremesh-protec.de/produkte/highfil-hochleistungs-energiesparpumpe/
Habe euch mal eine kleine Bilderflut angehängt ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juni 2018)

Wooow....
Preis?
Welche grösse vom Anschluss?
Vörderleistung?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute ist meine neue Pumpe eingetrudelt: Eine Wiremesh Highfil 75!
> Wahnsinns Teil - bin schon gespannt Sie im Einsatz zu sehen.



Ich seh die Fische schon tanzen


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Juni 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wooow....
> Preis?
> Welche grösse vom Anschluss?
> Vörderleistung?



Preis laut Hersteller - 1495 €
Saug und Druckseite in 3 Zoll
Pumpe fördert bis zu 75 000 Liter (8-75 Kubik)


----------



## muh.gp (6. Juni 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Preis laut Hersteller - 1495 €
> Saug und Druckseite in 3 Zoll
> Pumpe fördert bis zu 75 000 Liter (8-75 Kubik)



Da kommt Dampf auf den Kessel... dann müssten deine Kois ja kleine Schwarzeneggers werden...


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juni 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Da kommt Dampf auf den Kessel... dann müssten deine Kois ja kleine Schwarzeneggers werden...


Nur wenn er anfängt das richtige Futter zu nehmen


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Juni 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Da kommt Dampf auf den Kessel... dann müssten deine Kois ja kleine Schwarzeneggers werden...



Da sollte am Schluss, ordentlich was rauskommen  & noch dazu sparsam im Verbrauch!
Umwälzung über 1x pro Stunde ist anvisiert, wird auch entsprechend am Schluss geprüft.




Teich4You schrieb:


> Nur wenn er anfängt das richtige Futter zu nehmen



Ich bin mit Saito sehr zufrieden, dies füttere ich nun seit 5 Jahren, damals noch im Gemisch mit Konishi.
Sehe keinen Grund auf Chikara umzusteigen, da ich Saito auch sehr günstig über bestimmte Leute beziehe.
Aber, sobald die neuen Rabauken hier sind und der neue Teich steht, teste ich mal eine Packung


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

mal wieder ein kleiner Statusbericht meiner Seits:

Diesen Montag, war unser Heizungsbauer vor Ort und hat die Leitungen für die Heizung und Wasser verlegt.
Demnächst erfolgt der Durchbruch nach draußen. Das verlegen nach draußen findet erst statt, wenn die Arbeiten draußen laufen und wir mit der Filterkammer beginnen.

Auch konnte ich vor kurzem eine neue Blue Eco 320 bei Ebay zu einem sehr guten Kurs ergattern.
Diese werkelt dann am Reaktor vom Sauerstoffkonzentrator und dient gleichzeitig noch als Sicherheitspumpe, falls die Wiremesh mal zicken machen sollte.
Diese wird dann anstelle von sporadischem Einsatz (sollte der SK arbeiten), auf Vollbetrieb umgestellt.

Zum Teichbau:

Dieser hätte ja schon im vollen Gange sein sollen, wurde jedoch Seitens Andre und mir verschoben.
Andre hat viel zu tun und es war Zeitlich wirklich sehr knapp. Auch bin ich weiterhin noch nicht fit und derzeit immer noch Krankgeschrieben. Dies wird auch noch etwas dauern..

Termin ist auf Mitte August verschoben, genaueres Teile ich demnächst mit.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der verlegten Leitungen. Wie oben geschrieben erfolgt demnächst der Durchbruch (DN 200)
Das nach draußen ziehen (ca. 150 cm) erfolgt erst beim Teichbau. Das Rohr in dem die Leitungen liegen, wird komplett isoliert und liegt ca. in 150 cm tiefe.
Bessere Bilder bzw. Detailbilder waren leider auf Grund der Leistenprobleme nicht möglich, da ich nicht in den Ölraum steigen kann/konnte.

Bis demnächst & flossige Grüße
- Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,

nach einer etwas längeren Pause, wegen Krankheit und Urlaub, sowie dem straffen Zeitplan von Andre, melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort..

Kann nur eines sagen, der Countdown läuft! 
Aktuell noch Urlaub in Kroatien, anschließend soll es am 5.9 losgehen! - Freue mich tierisch! 

Meine andere Pumpe, welche am Sauerstoffreaktor werkeln soll, ist auch eingetroffen.

Halte euch hier, weiterhin auf dem laufenden.

flossige Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Sep. 2018)

Es geht weiter, die Kernbohrung in DN 200 ist erfolgt.

Am Montag treffen hier per Spedition, die große PE Biologie und der PP 65 Trommelfilter ein! =)


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Sep. 2018)

Jetzt hätte ich doch glatt das wichtigste am Koiteich vergessen, die FISCHE!
Am Samstag starte ich eine kleine Tour hoch in den Norden und hole meine Lieblinge ab.

Vielleicht hüpft ja noch ein Fisch zusätzlich mit in die Box 

Werde berichten - inkl. Bilder 

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Sep. 2018)

*Neue Koi #1*

Hallo,

gestern war der große Tag gekommen, ich konnte endlich meine Koi bei Ralf abholen! 
Es hat zwar alles etwas länger gedauert (Autobahn - Stau und Baustellen) aber es ist alles gut gegangen. Insgesamt war ich um die 6 Stunden unterwegs, ohne Pausen und Wartezeiten..

Wie schon angedeutet, bin ich doch noch schwach geworden, denn es wollten unbedingt noch 2 Koi extra mit 

Insgesamt hatte ich also 4 Koiboxen - 45 KG Saitokoifutter und 10 Saito Koieimer mit im Gepäck.
3 Boxen waren für mich!
Die andere Box welche einen Ochiba enthielt, sowie das Koifutter und 5 Eimer, waren für einen Koi Kollegen hier aus Regensburg.

Zuerst, wurde wie im alten Bauthread erwähnt, die Abdeckung wieder repariert, welche sich leider bei einem Sturm, selbstständig gemacht hatte.
Hier hat mir ein Spezl schnell unter die Arme gegriffen. Sache war in knapp 15 Minuten erledigt und die Abdeckung wieder auf dem Teich.

Wassertemperatur aktuell 20.9 Grad.
PH: 7.86 - Sauerstoffsättigung ~ 105 %
Nitrit nicht messbar ..

Dann ging es an die neuen Koi, auspacken und begutachten.
Ich erzähle euch noch schnell wie ich hierbei vorgehe:

_Die Vorarbeit war:_
Natürlich meine alten Koi checken, ob alles in Ordnung ist - alles bestens.
Ralf seine Tier sind ebenso top Fit, da kann ich absolut drauf vertrauen.

Wasserwechsel wurden in der Vorwoche, noch ausgiebiger durchgeführt als sonst, desweitern wurde eine kleine Menge Chlordioxid hinzugegeben (2 ml auf 1 Kubik).
Temperatur wurde stabil gehalten und der letzte Tag der Fütterung war bei meinen Tieren der Mittwoch Abend.
Die Fische bei Ralf, wurden ab Samstag, sprich eine Woche vorher nicht mehr gefüttert und waren somit ausgenüchtert.

Am Freitag wurde ein zusätzlicher großer Wasserwechsel von ca. 25 % durchgeführt. Anschließend wurden nochmals 3ml pro Kubik an Chlordioxid hinzugegeben ..
_
Die neuen Koi:_

Die Schachteln wurden behutsam geöffnet und natürlich bei allen kontrolliert, ob alles i.O. ist - keine Probleme!!
Anschließend wurden alle Koi, ca. 20-30 Minuten ans Wasser angeglichen, hierbei ließ ich alle auf dem Teich treiben *(derweil, wurde oben die Abdeckung repariert!)*
Anschließend wurde jeder einzelne Koi in die Messwanne gesetzt, zusätzlich mit Teichwasser und auch hier fand wieder eine langsame Eingewöhnung von ca. 20-25 Minuten pro Tier statt. Es wurde immer mal wieder Frischwasser aus dem Teich hinzugegeben, bis irgendwann die Wanne auch überlief. Fische waren entspannt und wurden dann vorsichtig in den Teich gesetzt.

Seitdem schwimmen sie umher und beschnuppern sich. Bisher keine Probleme, kein springen oder ähnliches..
Mal abwarten was die Zeit bringt!

Aktuell wird wieder ein kleiner Wasserwechsel von 700-900 Liter durchgeführt.
Morgen erfolgt dann nochmals ein etwas größerer von ca. 15 %, anschließend gebe ich nochmal eine kleine Menge *(letzte Gabe)* Chlordioxid hinzu (3ml pro Kubik).
Nun werden die Koi weiterhin ausgiebig beobachtet und Wasserwechsel durchgeführt (3x pro Woche - ca. 15 % pro Wasserwechsel).
Futter ist weiterhin abgesetzt - denke das ich ab Mittwoch-Donnerstag wieder leicht beginne.

So, nun ein paar kleine Bilder - der Rest folgt demnächst
Schönen Sonntag und mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Sep. 2018)

Freut mich zu lesen das alles soweit gut geklappt hat.

Zum Salto Futter hab ich eine unangenehme Beobachtung gemacht.
Es färbt, und das ganz schön.
Wir haben schnell einen gelblichen Stich bekommen.
Vielleicht mal beobachten.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Andi,

mit dem Saito-Futter, habe ich absolut keine Probleme..
Das Futter gibt es bei mir von Anfang an, damals noch im Gemisch, anschließend als Alleinfutter.
Konnte bei mir, keine Trübung oder einen Gelbstich feststellen. 

Hier mal ein Video, meines Wasser und natürlich auch mit den Neuzugängen 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eXEYtvxT1s_
Leider lädt mein Iphone das Video irgendwie nicht in HD hoch, sehr schade!

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Sep. 2018)

*Update der Koi + Trommelfilter PP 65
*
Hallo,

die neuen Koi haben sich bisher super eingelebt, es sind keinerlei gesundheitliche Anzeichen zu erkennen. 
Einen kleinen Zwischenfall gab es dennoch!
Als ich gestern Vormittag raus zum Teich kam, sah dieser aus, als hätte eine kleine Bombe eingeschlagen.

ALLE Koi habe abgelaicht, dies war zuletzt im Jahr 2014 der Fall.
Dementsprechend sah natürlich auch der Teich aus 

Natürlich wurde sofort ein Wasserwechsel eingeleitet, welcher Abends ca. 19 Uhr nochmal wiederholt wurde.
Aktuell geht schon wieder ein Wasserwechsel von statten.

Fische haben die Jagd gut überstanden, auch dieser Stress hat noch keine Anzeichen bei den Fischen hervorgerufen. toi toi toi!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gestern kam endlich mein Trommelfilter: -> PP 65 bei mir an!
Tolles Teil, richtig groß - hatte ich mir gar nicht so vorgestellt.

Bin schon richtig auf den Einsatz gespannt. =)

Desweiteren kamen letzte Woche, auch noch meine 20 Japanmatten (120x100) mit der Spedition an..

Die Biologie, lässt aktuell noch auf sich warten, hier gab es kleinere Probleme.
Die Spedition von gestern konnte diese nicht mittransportieren, da diese zu groß/hoch ist - kommt aber im laufe der Woche noch hier an.

Dann kann ich endlich freudiger weise mitteilen, der BAU startet am 24.9! 



*
*


----------



## Ida17 (18. Sep. 2018)

Hallöchen Fabian,

jetzt muss ich mal blöd fragen:
Ist der TF gekoppelt an eine fertige Biologieeinheit vom Hersteller? 
Quasi ein Komplettset? Wenn ja, sind diese groß genug als manche Selbstbauten? 
Bei meinen Filterkellergedanken liege ich bei 4-6m³ Biologie, was ja nicht nur eine Menge ist, sondern auch erst mal ausgebuddelt werden möchte 
Diese Kombipakete sehen ja nicht schlecht aus und würden ne Menge Platz sparen...


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ida,

gerne, einfach fragen!
Nein, so eine Kombisache, gibt es bei mir nicht.. 
Diese sind, wie du erkannt hast, in 90 % der Fällen nicht ausreichend.

Bei mir kommt eine extra PE-Biokammer (Rund) mit 130 cm Durchmesser und 220 cm Höhe mit gut 3000 Liter Volumen.
Die Bilder folgen, sobald die Sachen hier eintreffen.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Sep. 2018)

Der Trommelfilter wurde ausgepackt und auf Schäden kontrolliert.
Übrigens wird zum spülen des TF's eine Tauchpumpe verwendet, die sich in der Biologie befindet.

 

Für Ida, habe ich ein Beispielbild meiner Biokammer angehängt.
Ist die gleiche Größe, wie meine - damit man sich davon ein Bild machen kann!

Ansonsten hier der ausgepackte TF - PP65


----------



## Ida17 (18. Sep. 2018)

Ach wie schade, doch nicht die EierlegendeWollmilchsau 

Ne alles klar, ob ich also so einen großen Behälter nehme oder eine Biokammer buddel ist egal, hauptsache genug Platz für biologische Prozesse.
Solche Kombipakete werden ja zunächst sehr schmackhaft angeboten, aber sind doch mehr auf Kante genäht als alles andere  

Davon ab, wo versteckts Du den PE-Bottich?


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Sep. 2018)

Nein, mit sowas wirst du vermutlich nicht glücklich werden.
DVS, der Hersteller der TF bietet ja auch diese Kombitrommler oder extrige Behälter in PP an.
Da fährst du dann mit 200 Liter Helix, am Limit.

Desweiteren kommst du so, schon teurer als z.B. eine PE-Biologie nach deinen Wünschen.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Davon ab, wo versteckts Du den PE-Bottich?



Im Filterkeller, in der Erde 
Habe ein reines Schwerkraftsystem - Ich bin bestimmt nicht so verrückt und pumpe wie manch andere über 2 Meter hoch


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Im Filterkeller, in der Erde
> Habe ein reines Schwerkraftsystem - Ich bin bestimmt nicht so verrückt und pumpe wie manch andere über 2 Meter hoch


Unter deinem Teich wäre aber auch noch Platz 
Fische sind immer noch nicht angekommen , verstehe ich gar nicht


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Fische sind immer noch nicht angekommen , verstehe ich gar nicht



Leider ist zurzeit alles etwas stressig, deswegen bitte ich um Entschuldigung.
Fische stelle ich euch natürlich so schnell wie möglich detailliert vor! 

Aktuell wird die Hälterung aufgebaut. Hier habe ich durch die neuen Koi nochmals umgeplant.
Wird ein 366 cm großer Intex Rundpool (Stahlrahmen) mit knapp 7 000 Liter Volumem.

Teichwasser wird übernommen und die Technik kann auf voller Kraft weiter fahren.
Finde dies etwas weniger stressig, als der kleine zuvor geplante Pool mit nur 2500 Liter, auch wenn es nur für knapp 10 Tage sind.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Sep. 2018)

*# Vorstellung der neuen Koi

*
Hallo,

nun möchte ich euch auch gerne mal die neuen Bewohner vorstellen:

Fangen wir mit den 2 jungen Tosai an:
Beide sind von Jos Aben (yoshikigoi)

 

Gin Rin Soragoi - weiblich - 39 cm
Maruten Ochiba - männlich - 41 cm





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZPXyIh1AOY_


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chagoi (yoshikigoi) - Weiblich - 3 Jahre alt (Sansai) - 74 cm

 

Hat einen wirklich sehr breiten Body, leider konnte ich es nicht richtig mit dem Handy einfangen ..





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bCHRJzNm3Q_


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dainichi Benigoi (Blutlinie SuperMonster) - 2 Jahre alt (Nisai) - 60 cm - weiblich

   







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD3Dv3Nx9Uc_


----------



## Ida17 (20. Sep. 2018)

Und warum schwimmen die noch nicht in meinem Teich?  Unverschämtheit! 




Tolle Fische! Meinst Du, der Benigoi knackt die 90cm?


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Sep. 2018)

Vielen Dank!

Anvisiert sind beim Benigoi die 80 cm Marke, die sollte drin sein in einigen Jahren.
Ansonsten mal sehen, was die Zeit bringt.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Sep. 2018)

Die Körperform des Benigoi ist sehr gut. Der Kopf sehr groß.
Ich denke 80cm sind für den kein Problem.
Mit 5-6 Jahren hat der eventuell auch 85cm geschafft.

Nun haben wir ja fast Oktober. Demnach ist der Benigoi noch genau 10 Tage Nisai.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Sep. 2018)

Ich denke der neue Teich, bietet den Koi die optimalsten Bedingungen, für ein gesundes Aufwachsen ..


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Sep. 2018)

*Es geht endlich los !! *


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mit dem umsiedeln und dem Abriss meines alten Hochteichs begonnen - dies möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

Als erstes wurde die Zwischenhälterung aufgebaut, hier ist die Wahl auf einen Intex Frame-Pool gefallen, mit ~ 7.200 Liter Wasservolumen!

 

Der Pool war über den Sommer aufgebaut und in Benutzung. Anschließend auch gute 3 Wochen trocken gelagert bis er vor 3 Tagen wieder aufgebaut wurde und heute nochmal einer Grundreinigung unterzogen wurde. Hoffe somit keine Absonderungen der Folie oder sonstiges zu haben bzw. dies zu minimieren ..

Anschließend wurde der Pool mit Brunnenwasser - Leitungswasser und temperierten Leitungswasser auf einen Stand von ca. 30 cm gebracht.

 

Sobald wir die 30 cm Marke erreicht hatten, wurde abgeschalten und dann das Teichwasser zugepumpt.

              

Dies hat folgenden Grund, hätte ich gleich begonnen mit Teichwasser, kommen ich mit dem Kescher nicht mehr weit genug runter um die Koi im Kescher zu halten und umzusetzen..

Als der Wasserstand im Pool 50-60 cm betrug, wurden die Koi behutsam umgesetzt.

 


 

Anschließend ging es an den Filter umbau:

 

Alles steht erstmal und läuft !


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Sep. 2018)

Währenddessen die Pool - Befüllung lief, wurde hinter dem Teich, der Kies entfernt & seitlich im Garten erstmal zwischengelagert.

            

      

Anschließend wurde die Teichabdeckung entfernt und das Filterhaus abgebaut.

             

Aktuell wird noch mit einer kleinen Pumpe (leise), damit es die Nachbarn nicht stört, das letzte Teichwasser abgepumpt, damit morgen gleich weiter gemacht werden kann.

In Reihe und Glied 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZRIBrDV9gM_



Wünsche euch ein schönes WE !


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Sep. 2018)

*Und weiter geht es: Abriss Teil 2 !
*
_Hallo,

heute wurde erstmal das restliche Wasser aus dem Teich entfernt, dies musste gestern leider beendet werden, da es anfing zu regnen & natürlich nicht mehr aufhören wollte ..
Deswegen wurde dies heute früh erledigt - mussten die Nachbarn durch .. 

Anschließend wurde außen rum die Holzabdeckung, sowie Seitenverkleidung der Mauer und die Isolierung entfernt. 

  

Unter der Verkleidung befanden sich rießige Winkelspinnen .. richtig eklig 
Desweiteren ein gewaltiger Ameisenbau- aber seht selbst!

  

Die Pflanzzone wurde gereinigt - restlichen Kieselsteine entfernt.

      

War eigentlich - optisch noch recht ansprechend (sauber) ohne Gestank.
Bin trotzdem sehr froh darüber, das dies endlich Geschichte ist.

Dann ging es auch schon ans Folie entfernen - die wurde unten einfach aufgeschnitten, damit das restliche Wasser und die paar Steinchen raus rutschen konnten. Ohne Gewalt wollte sie aber trotzdem nicht raus ..

          

         

Anschließend wurde noch etwas aufgeräumt, das war es dann für heute.
Morgen erfolgt dann, der Abriss der Mauer ..

schönen Sonntag! 

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


_


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Sep. 2018)

_Hallo,

wir, besser gesagt die Koi im Pool und natürlich auch die Technik, haben den Sturm gestern Nacht gut überstanden! Es ging einem aber echt die Muffe, war glaub ich alle 10 Minuten nach dem rechten sehen..
Sonst schwimmen sie immer wohlbehütet im Hochteich, welcher sicher abgedeckt ist, gestern das erste mal dem Unwetter ausgesetzt. 

Aber alles gut, selbst die provisorische Filterabdeckung (Plane) hat den Sturm gut befestigt überstanden.
Seit gestern läuft die Heizung am Pool mit, da ich über Nacht gute 2 Grad verloren habe. 
Der Pool ist nun auf 20 Grad eingestellt - aktuell 19.9 Grad!

Dann was erfreuliches: --> Meine Biologie ist heute eingetroffen.
Was ein Geschoss! 220 cm Hoch & 130 cm im Durchmesser

Hier die Bilder:

           

Natürlich gab es auch einen vernünftigen Größenvergleich 

      _


----------



## Teich4You (24. Sep. 2018)

Meine Koi schwimmen bei Sturm und Unwetter immer direkt an der Oberfläche


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Sep. 2018)

*# Der Fall der Teichmauer
*
_Hallo,

in der aktuellen Bilderreihe, geht es um den Fall der Teichmauer.
Dies wurde leider unsererseits etwas unterschätz! 
Hat wirklich viel Zeit und Kraft gekostet. Zuerst wurde soviel wie geht, mit Hand und Abbruchhammer gemacht, bis wir heute Vormittag den Hammer für den Bagger bekommen haben. 

Ein kleine Bilderserie:

  

  

  
_


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Sep. 2018)

*# Der Aushub*

_Nach dem Abriss der Mauer, ging es nun an den Aushub! Der leider etwas unterschätzt wurde, wir hätten nie gedacht, das es am Schluss wirklich so viel wird und auch noch so anstrengend. 

War schon eine mords Arbeit, die ganze Erde - bzw. kann man das ganze gar nicht Erde nennen, sondern alles Bauschutt... Was da alles gefunden worden ist .. 

Da hinter dem Haus, wo der Teich steht, alles etwas eng ist, wurde die Sache natürlich nochmal erschwert.
Insgesamt, mussten wir 3x 7. Kubik Container kommen lassen und einen 10. Kubik Container.. 

Alle waren froh, als die Sache endlich vorbei war! 

Hier wieder ein kleiner Einblick in die Geschichte:

              

          


          

wünsche ein schönes WE 
bis bald! 

_


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Sep. 2018)

Freut mich das ihr grosses Gefährt vor Ort habt, das erleichtert doch einiges.
Weiter so


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Sep. 2018)

*# Die Bodenplatte
*
_Hallo,_

_heute gibt es Bilder der Bodenplatte! Da der Teich vollisoliert sein soll, wurde auch der Boden, aus den 10 cm starken Paneelen gebaut. 

          

      

Wünsche einen schönen Rest-Sonntag! 
Mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian_


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,

heute wurde hinten am Teich und Garten, etwas klar Schiff gemacht, damit alles wieder etwas ansehnlicher wird.
Holzgeschnitten und gelbe Säcke hergerichtet, welche am Samstag geholt werden.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das alte Filterhäuschen, welches noch klein gemacht werden muss und der Erdhaufen.

Dann wurde heute noch der Schacht ausgehoben welcher unten den Lichtschacht (Keller) führt.
Damit der Heizungsbauer seine Leitungen für die Heizung und Leitungswasser - Strom rauslegen kann.

Schacht ist ca. 140 cm tief - also alles frostsicher!


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Okt. 2018)

Servus,

heute haben wieder mal ein paar kleine Aufräumarbeiten stattgefunden ..
Das Filterhäuschen wurde zerlegt und ist zu Brennholz verarbeitet worden.
Der Baumstumpf wurde entsorgt - morgen nochmal auf den Wertstoffhof, dann ist das gröbste schon mal weg! 

Das einzige was nun noch hinten im Garten ist, ist der Erdberg, welcher noch zum anschütten benötigt wird.
Vorhin wurde dann auch noch der letze Kies/Erde sowie Bauschutt aus dem Hof abgeholt..

Es wird also langsam wieder ansehnlicher 

liebe Grüße- Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Okt. 2018)

* # Das setzen der Wände*

_Es geht weiter, wie man sieht, nimmt der Teich gestalt an! Heute zeige ich euch das setzen der Wände ..
Wie man sieht, habe auch ich, tatkräftig mit angepackt.

           


          


             
_

_Sofern Fragen sind, gerne stellen .. 

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian

_


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Okt. 2018)

Ich bin echt gespannt....
Die Metallverbindungen und das Erdreich sollen reichen das der Teich zusammen bleibt?
Ausgekleidet wird später mit Teichfolie?


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Okt. 2018)

_Die Sandwichpaneele sitzen in U-Profilen - unten sowie oben, dort werden Sie verschraubt. Dazu haben die Platten eine Nut, wo sie sich ineinander einfügen, so halten diese dann auch .. Rest übernimmt das Erdreich! Ich werde aber zusätzlich, noch für Abstützung (oben) sorgen. Dazu, am Schluss mehr!

Der Teich wird gängig wie andere auch, mit Vlies (bei mir 500 G Vlies) ausgekleidet.
Anschließend wird 2 mm dicke PVC Folie ( Olive) eingeschweißt.. 

_


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Okt. 2018)

*# Der fertige Sandwich-Hochteich
*
_Hallo,

mit etwas Verspätung, kann ich euch heute endlich den fertigen Teich zeigen! 
Ich bin bisher, sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis .. & freue mich schon, wenn die Koi darin ihre Bahnen ziehen..

Fangen wir mal mit einer kleinen Bilderreihe an:

Hier kurz nach der Fertigstellung 

      

2x BA + 1x Skimmer + Überlauf 

  

  

Zwei Ecken, wurden abgeschrägt, damit das Wasser besser zirkulieren kann.._

_  _

_Hier noch ein Bild, seitlich hinter dem Teich, damit man sieht, wie viel Platz dahinter noch ist.
Man kann überall noch gut vorbei gehen! Wie man sieht inkl. Bauherr, der alles begutachtet  

Vermutlich wird hinter dem Teich aber noch angeschüttet und ein paar Pflanzen oder Sträucher gesetzt..
Seitlich über den Filter, wird dann eine Terrasse führen aus WPC. 
Dazu aber später mehr mit genaueren Details..

  

schönen sonnigen Sonntag
liebe Grüße - Fabian

_

_

_


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,

heute hatten wir leider einen kleinen Dämpfer ..
Rainer Thanner war am Teich, um die Koi einen Herbstcheck zu unterziehen.

Besonderes anliegen, war mein absoluter Liebling Maxi ( Chagoi ).
Ab und an, wollte er einfach nicht Recht fressen, bzw. saugte das Futter ein, spuckte es aber wieder aus.
Diese hielt meist 1-2 Tage an, war es mal wieder soweit. Ansonsten war er ein reiner Mähdrescher und verschlang alles.

Rainer hat das Problem gleich erkannt --> Tumor.
Bauch war schon voll mit Eiter. Habe mich dann gleich, für das erlösen entschieden. Da solche Geschichten einfach kein Happy End nehmen und das Tier nur unnötig leidet!

Finde ich sehr schade, da ich natürlich wollte, das er den neuen Teich noch erlebt. Aber was soll man machen .. ?
Maxi wurde direkt neben dem neuen Teich beerdigt!

Die erfreuliche Nachricht: Die Fische sind ansonsten Top Fit!  Was aber nur ein kleiner Wehrmutstropfen ist..

Natürlich bin ich mit Rainer Thanner auch den neuen Teich besichtigen gegangen, war das erste was er sehen wollte 
Teich wurde sehr gelobt - bin absolut zufrieden!
Habe auch eine sehr lange Planung hineingesteckt um wirklich das maximum heraus zuholen. 

bis demnächst ..

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Okt. 2018)

Mein Beileid.
Aber freut mich sehr das es allen anderen sehr gut geht.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Ach herjeh, mein Beileid für das arme Tier.

Kopf hoch und die restlichen, schönen Herbsttage für die Fertigstellung nutzen! 
Daumen hoch für die bislang tolle Arbeit, es geht zügig voran


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Okt. 2018)

*Weg vom traurigen, hin zum Erfolg!
*
Das Vlies (500 G) ist inside ..


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Okt. 2018)

Mal kurz eine kleine Kostenauflistung was alleine den Abriss und den Aushub betrifft.
Bagger Leihkosten: 954 € für eine Woche für Abriss und Aushub

Container: ~ 1600 €

4x 7 Kubik Container
1x 10 Kubik Container 

Alles musste als Bauschuttgemisch abgerechnet werden!
In den Kosten der Container, war auch das entfernen des restlichen Bauschuttes im Hof mit in begriffen (siehe Bild).


----------



## Michael H (17. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Mal eine kurze zwischen Frage .
Wie hebt sich das ganze dann über dem Erdreich ...?
Jetzt sind die Platten ja nur unter einander Verschraubt  , denk ich mal . Reicht das aus oder kommt da noch was , wie z.B. ein Eisen-Ring zur Verstärkung , nicht das dein Teich mal auf geht wie eine Teich-Rose ...

EDIT .: hat sich erledigt , habs gerade in einem anderem  Forum gelesen das du da noch was im Peto hast


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Okt. 2018)

Hallocha,

schön das du fragst .. 

Auf die Bodenplatte ist ein U-Profil geschraubt, in dem die Platten befestigt werden.
Das gleiche gilt für oben, auch hier wird ein U-Profil verschraubt.
An den Ecken, werden die Paneele gesondert verschraubt.
Ansonsten greifen die Platten ineinander (Nut & Feder).

Der Teich schaut vorne am Pflaster 48 cm aus der Erde heraus.
Seitlich (links) sind es aktuell 60 cm - wobei hier noch etwas aufgeschüttet werden muss - oder nachträglich auch gepflastert - somit hier dann auch ~ 48 cm

Lediglich hinten und rechts (seitlich) schaut der Teich weiter aus dem Erdboden heraus.
Rechts kommt die Filterkammer, hier wird noch eine Platten dazwischen gebaut - hier kontert der große Biofilter von rechts .. - den drückt keiner so schnell weg 

Hinter dem Teich, ist das Grundstück leicht abschüssig, sprich aktuell schaut der Teich hier knapp 70 cm aus der Erde.

_Jetzt kommt wieder das große *ABER* - ABWARTEN ! 
Teich ist noch nicht fertig, habe da noch was in der Hinterhand, was natürlich erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt gezeigt werden kann.
Der Teich wird sicherlich nicht durch die Wassermassen auseinander gedrückt, keine Sorge! Das lasse ich nicht zu! _

liebe Grüße - Fabian




Michael H schrieb:


> nicht das dein Teich mal auf geht wie eine Teich-Rose ..



Wie oben geschrieben, ist es hinter dem Teich etwas abschüssig ..
Von dem her trifft es mich nicht


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Der Teich wird sicherlich nicht durch die Wassermassen auseinander gedrückt, keine Sorge! Das lasse ich nicht zu!


Zur Not gibt es ja Spanngurte. 



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben, ist es hinter dem Teich etwas abschüssig ..
> Von dem her trifft es mich nicht


Na da freut sich aber dein Nachbar über frischen Fisch zum Abendessen .


Und sag mal, wann wolltest du den Teich nochmal vergrößern 



Also alles schick,  weiter machen ich setz mich mal wieder auf die Bank  und


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2018)

Ach Michael (spricht man ausländisch aus ..  ) ist da ganz human!
Vor kurzem erst hinter uns eingezogen, wirklich ein sehr netter. Hat sich den neuen Teich schon ein paar mal angeschaut. 

Koi schaffen es nicht zum Nachbarn, werden direkt vom Zaun gestoppt.. Er bekommt also nur Wasser ab 
In manchen Ländern würden sich die Leute über so einen Wassersegen freuen 

Der Teich ist ums doppelte gewachsen, erreiche knapp dieangepeilten 30 000 Liter (inkl. Filtervolumen).
Was für mich und die Fische, wie im Anfangs-Post erwähnt genau perfekt ist, um das beste Management rauszuholen!


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute wurde hinten am Teich und Garten, etwas klar Schiff gemacht, damit alles wieder etwas ansehnlicher wird.
> Holzgeschnitten und gelbe Säcke hergerichtet, welche am Samstag geholt werden.
> ...



*Weiter geht es mit der Vorbereitung für Heizung und Wasser!
*
Erstmal werfen wir einen Blick auf die "werdende" Filterkammer.
Hier muss, sobald alles erledigt ist, noch etwas aufgeschüttet werden (auf Höhe der Rohre - Zuleitungen zum TF). Im Anschluss wird dann alles mit Sandwichpaanelen ausgekleidet!

       

Dann erstmal provisorisch die Rohre verlegt um das OKAY vom Heizungsbauer einzuholen, ob alles so seine Richtigkeit hat, bevor ich den Weg freilege.

       

Okay bekommen & den Weg leicht freigelegt damit alles verlegt werden kann.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Okt. 2018)

*Dann zeige ich euch mal, was ich als zusätzliche Absicherung für die Stabilität geplant habe ..*

Es handelt sich um U-Eisenträger, welche ich extra auf Maß beim Schmied habe anfertigen lassen.
Alles wurde genau abgesprochen, da wir erst vor hatten, rings rum zu verschweißen.

Der Schmied hatte eine andere Idee:
Er hat uns alles fix und fertig hergerichtet und die Kanten so angepasst, das diese miteinender Bombenfest mit 10er Schrauben befestigt/verschraubt werden können.
Aussage von ihm: Das bekommen wir nicht mehr auf!

Super Alternative zum verschweißen, da sowas auch nicht ganz ohne ist, bei Sandwichplatten, sollten Funken in die Platten eindringen können..

Hier mal die Eisenträger ..

 

 

Aktuell befinden Sie sich noch beim verzinken, damit auch alles Hand und Fuß hat und die Träger uns vermutlich alle überleben 

Genauere Fotos, gibt es dann im laufe der Woche. Ich schätze Mittwoch - Donnerstag
Da ich die kommende Woche Spätschicht habe, werden die Träger erst am Wochenende montiert.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Okt. 2018)

Hier mal eine kleine Lieferung von Mega-Koi..

Wollte gerne andere Bodenablaufdeckel, welche ich ganz einfach entfernen kann, sollte es mal zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommen.
Entschieden habe ich mich für die Magnet Variante.

      

       

 

Zusätzlich gab es als Gimmik, die Skimmerabdeckung zum füttern.

        

 

Wünsche noch eine schöne & angenehme Arbeitswoche ..
mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Okt. 2018)

*# Die Folie
*
Hallo,

heute gibt es Bilder vom fertigen Teich, mit eingeschweißter Folie.
Als Folie habe ich 2.0 mm starke PVC Folie in __ Olive gewählt.

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  



Als nächstes Erfolgt erstmal eine Teilbefüllung, damit alles Stabilität bekommt und ich außen rum alles anschütten kann.
Wenn alles angeschüttet ist, wird es Zeit, das der Heizungsbauer kommt ..
Auf die U-Träger wird noch gewartet bis sie vom verzinken kommen.

Erst dann, kann es mit der Filterkammer weiter gehen.

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## DbSam (28. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Fabian,

schönes Projekt und das um diese Jahreszeit. 

Aber eine Frage geht mir seit vielen Deiner Beiträge durch den Kopf ... 
Der Teich ist bis auf ein paar kleine und relativ unbedeutende Stellen schön gedämmt, aber warum wurde der Bioturm so lieb- und fast wirkungslos gedämmt und die KG-Rohre überhaupt nicht? 

Ich meine, im Normalfall ist das so völlig ausreichend.
Aber nicht, wenn schon beim Bau eine Teichheizung eingeplant ist und realisiert wird.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Vermutlich hätte ich alle vier Ecken abgerundet ...
Wäre noch so eine Frage.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> schönes Projekt und das um diese Jahreszeit.



_Vielen Dank! _



DbSam schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage geht mir seit vielen Deiner Beiträge durch den Kopf ...



_Gerne, einfach immer nachfragen! Dafür ist dieser Thread da._



DbSam schrieb:


> Der Teich ist bis auf ein paar kleine und relativ unbedeutende Stellen schön gedämmt, aber warum wurde der Bioturm so lieb- und fast wirkungslos gedämmt und die KG-Rohre überhaupt nicht?
> 
> Ich meine, im Normalfall ist das so völlig ausreichend.



_Richtig, der Teich ist dort, wo es wichtig ist, sehr gut gedämmt. 

Der Bioturm ist gute 230 cm tief in der Erde vergraben. 
Desweitern steht er auf einer 4 cm starken Styrodurplatte.

Auch außenrum, ist der Bioturm mit 4 cm starken Styrodurplatten "gedämmt".
Das sieht nicht sehr liebevoll gestaltet aus, da man es hinterher auch nicht mehr sieht..

Im Bioturm schlummert ein Wärmetauscher von 40-50 KW hier sollte es dann keine Auswirkungen auf die Temperatur haben. 
Da eh etwas mehr wärme entsteht, wird dieser KLEiNE Wärmeverlust gepuffert bzw. fällt nicht auf. 

Die Rohre sind auch um die 230 cm tief in der Erde - da rauscht das Wasser nur so durch.
Auch hier bezweifel ich, das ich große Probleme haben werde mit der Temperatur!

Natürlich hätte man dies noch zusätzlich dämmen können, hätte man wollen..
Hier war es einfach nicht der Fall, da es mir nicht wichtig erscheint/erschien. 
_


DbSam schrieb:


> Vermutlich hätte ich alle vier Ecken abgerundet ...



_Ich habe extra die gegenüberliegenden Ecken vom Auslauf & Skimmer abgerundet um eine gute Zirkulation zu gewährleisten.
Meiner Meinung nach ist dies vollkommend ausreichend. 
Ich habe ein Innenmaß (von links nach rechts) von 351 cm. Ich denke die Wiremesh wird da genug Druck aufbringen, um eine schöne Zirkulation zu gewährleisten. 

Außerdem sollen die Fische ja nicht Karussell fahren 

Auch muss ich bei meiner Teichgröße, etwas auf das Volumen achten. Hier waren ja, inkl. Filter 30 000 Liter angepeilt, diese möchte ich auch gerne annähernd erreichen .._

_Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen beantworten.

liebe Grüße - Fabian




_


----------



## DbSam (28. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Fabian,

danke für die Antworten. 

Mein Blickwinkel bezüglich Dämmung und Teichheizung liegt bei einem Neubau etwas anders.
Ich bestreite nicht, dass die Heizung den Teich nicht warm bekommt. Aber um die gewünschte Temperatur zu erreichen/zu halten muss mehr Energie aufgewendet werden, was sich negativ im Geldbeutel niederschlägt.
In die Betrachtungen müssten noch der Boden und dessen Wasserhaushalt aufgenommen werden, welche ich aber anhand der Fotos nicht ansatzweise erkennen konnte ...
Dein angesprochener _'KLEINER Wärmeverlust'_  wird in Summe der ungedämmten Rohre und des lieblos gedämmten Turmes leider *unnötig* groß.

KG-Rohre:
Die Energie wird an das Erdreich abgegeben, egal wie schnell das Wasser 'nur so durch die Rohre rauscht'. Es gibt aber nur diese definierte Menge an Teichwasser, welches rund um die Uhr durch die Rohre rauscht. Aus diesem Grund ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in der Berechnung des Wärmeverlustes zu vernachlässigen.
Zu diesem Thema ist die blaue Linie auf dem rechten Bild recht interessant.

Gerade aus diesen Gründen wäre aus meiner Sicht eine effektive Dämmung des Bioturmes und der Rohre zwingend notwendig.


Zu den Ecken:
Ich rede nicht vom Karussell fahren, denn die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit lässt sich mittels Durchmesser der Rohre steuern.
Eher dachte ich daran, dass sich in den beiden Ecken bei der geplanten Umwälzung ungünstige Strömungswirbel einstellen *könnten*,was in solchen Pools meist eher unerwünscht ist.


Das alles ist nur meine - für Deinen Bau unbedeutende - Sichtweise und ich hoffe für Dich, dass ich mit dieser daneben liegen werde. 


Viel Erfolg weiterhin,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Okt. 2018)

_Hallo Carsten,

natürlich kann ich nicht abstreiten, das das "*komplette"* Isolieren besser gewesen wäre..
Aber ich persönlich, sehe darin auch kein Problem & sehe es auch jetzt noch nicht.
Ich denke, das ich ohne Anstrengungen 25 Grad + wenn nicht sogar mehr im Winter fahren könnte..
Natürlich verschenke ich jetzt ein paar € bezüglich der fehlenden Dämmung, aber das verkrafte ich. 

Ich nehme jz einfach mal meinen alten Teich als Beispiel.
Auch dieser war ein Hochteich, lediglich nur oberirdisch gedämmt (Styrodur). 
Das  Filtersystem gepumpt und in einem isolierten Holzhäuschen untergebracht. _
Sprich sehr viel anfälliger, was den Wärmeverlust anbelangt als der neue Teich.
_Auch hier konnte ich im Winter teilweise die 18 Grad + halten. Natürlich mit wesentlich mehr Aufwand, ist ja klar .._
*Also ich bin da vollkommend entspannt bei der Sache.. 
*
_Ich hoffe doch ich kann relativ bald, den fertigen Teich präsentieren!
Dann wird es sicherlich Berichte meiner seits geben, wie der neue Teich denn nun läuft..
Auch werde ich euch, immer wieder informieren, wie sich die Heizung macht und welche Temperatur ich aktuell fahre.
Deswegen habe ich damals ja auch den Thread mit den Wassertemperaturen eröffnet. 

Natürlich werde ich auch über generelle Sachen berichten - hoffentlich mehrheitlich POSITIV 

Bis dahin wünsche ich eine entspannte Arbeitswoche
mit lieben Grüßen - Fabian_
*
*


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,

heute gibt es mal wieder ein neues Update:
Im laufe der letzten Woche, konnten die verzinkten U-Träger abgeholt werden.
Leider hatte ich bedingt durch die Spätschicht, leider nicht früher Zeit.

Insgesamt brachten die Träger + Seitenverschraubung - 139 KG auf die Waage.

Hier mal das Ergebnis!
Dürften uns jetzt alle überleben .. 

 

 

 

Später folgt noch ein Detailfoto von den Enden der Träger, wo sie mit den Winkeln verbunden werden.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## teichern (29. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Fabian,

ein wirklich mächtiges Projekt und Glückwunsch zum Abschluss dieser Bauphase, insbesondere zu dieser Jahreszeit. Das macht selbst Lust auf Erdarbeiten. 

Da ich auch beabsichtige meine Biokammer möglichst tief in die Erde zu verlegen, würde es mich interessieren wie das technisch genau gelöst wird. Gemäß den Fotos sieht es so aus, als würde das Wasser vom TF/VF etwa mittig in den Bioturm einlaufen, aber ich kann nicht erkennen wo es wieder austritt? Ich dachte das Wasser sollte idealerweise von oben über eine Lochplatte in das Biomedium einlaufen und über einen Ablauf unten wieder in den Teich? Oder ist der Bioturm nicht bis oben mit Medium gefüllt?

LG Hans


----------



## Michael H (29. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Ich find das Teil GEIL ( nurmalsonebenbei ) ......


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Okt. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich find das Teil GEIL ( nurmalsonebenbei ) ......



Vielen Dank erstmal!
Endlich melden sich mal welche zu Wort & es kommt Spannung ins Thema! 

Dieser Thread soll auch später hier weitergeführt werden mit Bildern und generellen Themen zu meinem Teich.
Wie z.B. neu Koi - Sommerbilder usw.


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> ein wirklich mächtiges Projekt und Glückwunsch zum Abschluss dieser Bauphase, insbesondere zu dieser Jahreszeit. Das macht selbst Lust auf Erdarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Servus Hans,

auch hier erstmal, vielen Dank!

Richtig! Der Auslauf vom TF zum Biobehälter ist DN 200 und der Weg ca. 50-60 cm lang (maximal).
Der Einlauf des Biobehälters ist ca. 90-95 cm unterhalb der OK - Bio. 

Wenn du nun mal auf Seite 6 hier switcht und den Beitrag #53 anschaust.
Dort findest du Bilder von der Biologie und mir, im Größenverhältnis. 
Dort siehst du dann auch den Auslauf (3x 110 ) auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Einlauf.

Weiter geht es auf Seite 85 mit dem Beitrag # 74 auch hier siehst du deutlich die Biokammer mit Einlauf und Auslauf.

Zum Aufbau des Biofilters bin ich im Beitrag #1 und Beitrag #3 eingegangen, auch mit einer kleinen Zeichnung.
Sollte hier noch Fragen auftreten, gerne per PN. Dann gehen wir das Thema ausführlicher an!

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Okt. 2018)

_Hallo,

heute habe ich noch mehr Detailbilder der U-Träger geschossen!
Hier mal die Enden der Träger, welche vom Schmied bearbeitet wurden, damit man die Ecken untereinander gut mit Winkeln und 10er Schrauben verbinden kann.

        

Und hier einmal die Winkel ..
Die den "Kranz" schließen sollen.

  

  

  

liebe Grüße - Fabian_


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Okt. 2018)

Hier mal die Bilder der Testfüllung, wir wollen ja schließlich, kein Detail auslassen .. 
Als kleine Anmerkung, der Teich ist schon eine längere Zeit, zum Teil befüllt, bisher alles prima 

  

  

  

Aktuell ist der Teich bis zum Skimmer beginn befüllt, hier sprechen wir bereits von um die 10 000 Liter Wasservolumen!


----------



## krallowa (31. Okt. 2018)

Moin,

sieht gut aus, Respekt.
Aber schon Wahnsinn wie sich trotz Vlies das Profil deiner Bodenplatten durch die Folie abzeichnet.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Okt. 2018)

Vielen Dank! 

Ja, dies stimmt! Die Riffelungen sind gut sichtbar durchgekommen..
Obwohl bereits eine Lage 500 Gramm Vlies verlegt wurde. Ich denke hier hätte es noch 2 Lagen gebraucht, aber sowas kann man ja vorher nicht wissen..
Hier sieht man halt auch wieder schön, wie viel Kraft Wasser hat. An den Wänden ist die Riffelung übrigens nicht so stark ausgeprägt!

Mich persönlich, stören die Riffelungen aber nicht! Nein, ich muss das nicht sagen 
Jetziger Stand ist, das es durch die Besiedelung der Wände und des Bodens nahezu nicht mehr zusehen ist. Einer der davon nichts weiß, bemerkt es gar nicht.

Hier wird es später, bzw. in den nächsten Posts, ein Update geben. 
Damit man sich davon ein besseres Bild machen kann.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Nov. 2018)

Hier mal die aktuellen Bilder, wo man schon erkennen kann, das sich Boden und Wände schon besiedelt haben..
Wenn man nun live davor steht, sieht man diese Riffelung zu 90 % nicht mehr.
Einer der davon nichts weiß, erkennt sie gar nicht.


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Nov. 2018)

Währen der Wartezeit, auf unseren Heizungsbauer, der leider erkrankt ist ..
Natürlich auch wegen meiner Arbeit, wird aktuell erstmal nur der Teich angeschüttet, wenn Zeit & Lust vorhanden ist 

  

Hinter dem Teich, bin ich bereits komplett fertig geworden.
Hier ragt der Teich, aktuell ca. ~ 70 cm aus der Erde, da das Grundstück zum Nachbarn, leicht abschüssig ist.

  

Durchgang wirkt hier etwas schmal, natürlich ist er dies auch, ich kann aber ohne Probleme durchmarschieren .. Natürlich lässt sich auch die Schuppentüre öffnen!

  

Fertig! Wie man sieht, genug Platz um hinter dem Teich entlang zu laufen.
Ob dies so bleibt, kann ich aktuell noch nicht sagen. 
Eventuell wird angeböscht und Pflanzen/Sträucher gesetzt.


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Nov. 2018)

Jetzt hätte ich doch glatt noch was vergessen!
Aktuell kämpfe bzw. schlage ich mich immer noch mit dem anschütten vom Teich rum!

Natürlich nur, wenn ich Lust habe ..  Sprich immer mal ein bisschen (pro Tag 15-20 Minuten)
Zieht sich alles (pressiert aber auch nicht) etwas nur mit Eimern bewaffnet, aber mit dem Schubkarren komme ich nicht außenrum.
Denke das ich hier bis zum Wochenende fertig bin..
Wie sagt man so schön, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft 

Was fehlt noch: Der Heizungsbauer!
Wenn dies erledigt ist, kann der Schacht zugeschüttet werden und noch leicht in der Filterkammer angeschüttet werden, erst dann kann es mit der Filterkammer weiter gehen.

Ach ja & der U-Träger muss auch noch montiert werden (wird am Wochenende in Angriff genommen!)


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Nov. 2018)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von den Koi.
Temperatur im Pool beträgt derzeit 15.1 Grad

Der Pool wurde vor kurzem auch provisorisch mit den vorhandenen Doppelstegplatten abgedeckt.
Die restliche Noppenfolie, wurde auch verwendet. Hauptsache die kalte Nachtluft klaut nicht zu viel Wärme!

Hoffe ich kann die Koi, in spätestens 10 Tagen in den neuen Teich umsiedeln.
Anschließend heißt es den Pool der Kinder putzen 
Muss ja nächstes Jahr wieder ordentlich da stehen, wenn die neuen Koi kommen .. 

 

 

 

 

 

Die neuen Koi sind absolute Fressmaschinen.
Der kleine GR Soragoi, aktuell 40 cm groß (frischer Nisai) hat den meisten Appetit.
Macht einfach nur Spaß beim zugucken 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## teichern (5. Nov. 2018)

Wenn Engel reisen, (oder Koi-Teiche bauen)! Wir haben aber auch mal richtig Glück mit dem Wetter dieses Jahr. Abgesehen davon haben Deine Koi im Kinder-Pool mehr Platz als in so manch anderem Teich! 

Freue mich auf die "Ikeage" vom Pool in das neue Luxus-Habitat! like


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Nov. 2018)

Danke Hans, darauf freue ich mich auch 

Ja, bin froh diesen Pool gewählt zu haben.
7 200 Liter, da haben Sie genug Platz zum schwimmen usw. 

Wird nächstes Jahr auch wieder verwendet, "sollten" Neuzugänge kommen ..
Können Sie schön 2 Wochen schwimmen, bevor es in den Teich geht. 

Pool wird dann gesäubert, bleibt dann gleich für die Kinder stehen.

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

seit dem Wochenende bin ich nun mit dem anschütten fertig!
Hier mal wieder eine kleine Bilderserie:

Begonnen seitlich
Nun wirkt auch der Durchgang etwas breiter ..

 
 
 
 


Vorne - Stehbereich
Wird komplett neu gepflastert, sobald alles fertig ist ..
Aktuell ist noch nicht sicher, ob das gleiche Pflaster weiter verwendet wird, oder ob komplett neues z.B. in Sandfarben
Möchte aber gerne im hinteren Bereich alles Pflastern, sind um die 40-50 qm. Müssen wir uns noch Gedanken machen ..

 



Hinter dem Biofilter ist auch bereits auf Füllhöhe angeschüttet
Vorne müssen wir noch auf den Heizungsbauer warten.

 
 


Und hier eine Gesamtansicht!
Nun kann man sich ein Bild davon machen, wie weit der Teich aus der Erde ragt ..

 

Das war es wieder für heute ..
mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

mit etwas Verspätung, reiche ich nun noch die Bilder der montierten U-Träger nach ..

Gesamt Aufnahme von oben - Detailbilder folgen!
Der "Kranz" sitzt bombenfest! 

Habe auch zeitgleich nach & nach das Wasser im Teich gewechselt und gegen frisches ausgetauscht.
Anschließend auch gleich bis zum maximum befüllt, was halt derzeit ohne Verrohrung möglich ist/war. 
Heute habe ich auch nochmal die Schrauben komplett nachgezogen.

  

  

  

schönen ruhigen Sonntag
Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

wie versprochen, hier die Bilder des U-Träger "Kranzes" im montierten Zustand:

  

  

  

  

  

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Nov. 2018)

Wie sieht's es später aus? Werden die Träger Ober oder unterhalb der Erde/Pflaster sein?


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie sieht's es später aus? Werden die Träger Ober oder unterhalb der Erde/Pflaster sein?


Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind sie derzeit über Pflaster


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Nov. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind sie derzeit über Pflaster



Adler Augen, Du haben .. 

Aber du liegst richtig!  
Der U-Träger ist und bleibt über dem Pflaster ..



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie sieht's es später aus? Werden die Träger Ober oder unterhalb der Erde/Pflaster sein?



Wie Rene schon erkannt hat, ist der Träger - Kranz oberhalb des Pflasters.
Der Teich wird komplett verkleidet - wie? Steht noch in den Sternen.. - Ideen bzw. ein Plan sind aber bereits vorhanden ..
Somit ist davon rein gar nichts mehr zu sehen..


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

heute ist es endlich soweit, der Heizungsbauer war gestern da und hat uns die Heizung und Wasserleitung verlegt ..
Eigentlich wollte ich euch, den Beitrag auf Seite 1 zitieren, um einen Vorher - Nachher Effekt zu zeigen, leider werden die Bilder aber nicht dargestellt!
Deswegen habe ich euch die Beispiel Bilder parallel angehängt:

Die isolierten Rohre, der Heizung.
 

Verbaute Wasseruhr unten im Heizungsraum, für Abwasserentfall am Teich
 

Die Rohre wurden durchgehend isoliert ..
       Vorher ----------------------------------- Nachher
    

Der Weg nach draußen ..
Vorher --------------------- Nachher
     

Der Ausgang ..
Vor und Rücklaufleitung der Heizung - Wasserleitung - 2x Leerrohre für Strom oder ähnlichem ..
Vorher --------------------- Nachher
     

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Alfi!
Ich bin etwas desorientiert bzw. man liest nicht immer überall mit.
Geht die Heizung jetzt zuerst in die Bio oder zuerst in den Teich?

Was wäre dann überhaupt wichtiger?


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

der neue Teich, wird per Wärmetauscher (Hausheizung - Öl) beheizt.
Sprich es liegt ein ca. 20 Meter langes Wellrohr, in meinem großen PE-Biofilter in der obersten Kammer zusammen mit Helix..

Durch das Wellrohr, fließt warmes Wasser in einem Kreislauf und erwärmt so mein Teichwasser..
Ist die eingestellte Temperatur erreicht, schaltet die Heizung ab, bzw. wird dicht gemacht.

Kann das leider auch nicht so gut erklären..
Aber ich denke, das obige sollte jeder verstehen.

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Nov. 2018)

Weiter geht es mit der Heizungsverlegung *außen* ..

Hier kommen wir von innen nach außen.. Das Loch ist mit 2 Manschetten - fragt mich nicht wie diese heißen - komplett gesichert gegen Eindringen von Wasser oder ähnlichem!
Diese können auch bei Bedarf von uns nachgezogen werden!
Das Loch unten ist ca. bei 165 cm tiefe!

  

Der Weg unterhalb der Filterkammer - darauf kommen dann die Sandwichpaneele
Auch hier wieder ca. 140 cm in der Erde - alles komplett isoliert (Rohre)

  

Komplettansicht ..

     

Detailansicht 
Doppelter Wasserhahn - für automatische Wässerung & einmal falls man anderweitig Wasser gebrauchen kann ..

  

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2018)

Jawoll.
Man muss sich wundern was so alles in ein 110 er rohr rein passt.
Sehr gut mit dem Doppelten Wasserhahn kannte das Problem selbst.


----------



## DbSam (16. Nov. 2018)

Hhhhmmmm ...
Ich würde den Klempner wechseln ... 



Warum?
Weil Dieser wahrscheinlich den Auftraggeber nicht richtig beraten konnte, dass man die Heizungsinstallation komplett im frostfreien Bereich ausführen sollte.
Der pragmatische Ansatz wäre gewesen, dass der Vor- und Rücklauf in mindestens 1 m Tiefe in den 'Bioreaktor' eingeführt wird und darin ein ordentlicher Wärmetauscher aus Edelstahl (kein Wellrohr!) angeschlossen wird. Über ein einfaches, steuerbares Ventil kann dieser Kreislauf vom Haus aus geregelt werden.
Und fertig, keinerlei Frostschutzmaßnahmen notwendig.

So wie sich das Bild im Moment darstellt, muss(!) der Teichheizkreislauf bei Frosttemperaturen unbedingt rund um die Uhr im Einsatz sein.
Bei dieser Art der Installation sind unbedingt Frostschutzmaßnahmen zu treffen. Man sollte dabei auch an kurzfristige Wartungsarbeiten, evtl. Ausfälle o.ä. denken. Mir wäre diese Konstruktion vom Ansatz her viel zu 'wackelig'.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

meinen Klempner, werde ich sicherlich nicht wechseln!
Alles was in meiner Filterkammer untergebracht ist, ist definitiv Frostsicher.
Sollte mal eine sibirische Kälte kommen und ich bekomme Probleme in meiner 10 cm + starken isolierten Kammer, wo warmes Wasser fließt, geht eine Zusatzheizung an, welche die komplette Filterkammer heizt - alles kein Problem ..
Bin da entspannt bei der Sache.

Desweiteren wird auch alles automatisch nach meiner eingestellten Temperatur geregelt..
Temperatur kann im Heizungsraum gesteuert werden, ohne das ich nach draußen muss oder ähnlichem.

Die ganze Sache läuft auch schon, bin dem Thread einige Tage voraus ..

Demnächst folgt der Bericht über Technikinstallation und dem Filterkammer-Bau! 
Hoffe ich bekomme es Zeitnahe hin, alles etwas stressig zurzeit .. 

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## DbSam (16. Nov. 2018)

Ich meinte vor allem die Anschlüsse neben dem Fallrohr der Dachrinne, denn diese befinden sich nicht im frostsicheren Bereich.
Diese Konstruktion hätte ich dort komplett weggelassen und alles in den 'Reaktor' verlegt, dann kann man noch entspannter unterwegs sein. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Nov. 2018)

Wie gesagt, der Bereich ist komplett umschlossen und dicht.
Gestern Nacht, nur leicht über 1 Grad. Wollte aber um 23 Uhr rum, nochmal in die Kammer, die Pumpe leicht hochdrehen..
Da drin war es warm! Ansonsten wird das alles abgesichert, in der Kammer wird es somit nie unter 0 Grad haben.

Ab morgen ist auch eine Temperaturanzeige in der Filterkammer montiert, damit dies verfolgt werden kann.
Musste ich mir erst was bestellen ..

Solche Sachen im Bioturm unterzubringen, ist immer so eine Sache..
Irgendwo durchführen, muss dicht werden wieder
Platz ist beschränkt, Biomaterial muss untergebracht werden -> Japanmatten! Davor graust es mir eh schon .. 
Muss ich in die Biotonne kraxeln..


----------



## DbSam (16. Nov. 2018)

...  na ja, dann hätte man halt den Wärmetauscher in der Rücklaufleitung installieren/integrieren können/sollen/müssen.
Dann auch so richtig als Wärmetauscher.
Jedenfalls hätte ich so in der Richtung gedacht, wenn bei einem Neubau eine Heizung eingeplant wird. 

Gruß Carsten


PS:
Du wirst das schon irgendwie machen ...
Unsere Hinweise, Tipps, Fragen kommen doch hier von Natur aus sowieso immer zu spät.
Ich schreibe und frage auch extra nicht, dass ich etwas Bammel davor hätte, dass mir der Frost im Erdreich das Becken etwas nach innen ausbeulen könnte. Ich kenne aber auch weder die Stabilität der Plattenkonstruktion, noch das den Teich umgebende Erdreich und auch dessen Wasserhaushalt nicht ... Wahrscheinlich hätte ich aber in meiner Gegend die Platten zumindest in der Mitte am U-Profil verschraubt/verschrauben müssen.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Nov. 2018)

*Bericht Wochenende - Sonntag den 18.11!*

Hallo,

auch hier wird es langsam frisch! Soeben zeigt das Thermometer -1.1 Grad an
Deswegen habe ich vorgestern den Teich, mit den 2 vorhanden Doppelstegplatten (16 mm) abgedeckt.
Der Teich ist nun zu 2/3 provisorisch verschlossen, der Rest ist weitern geöffnet..

Nächste Woche sind bei uns hier bis zu -4 Grad angesagt - mal sehen was kommt.
Es wird nun Zeit die Koi in ihr neues Zuhause zu entlassen ..
Natürlich ist nächste Woche, bedingt durch die Spätschicht wieder nicht viel Zeit.

Die Koi schwimmen aktuell bei 14.2 Grad im Pool.
Denke dies ist akzeptabel bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen draußen..

Im neuen Teich, teste ich aktuell die Heizung! Dieser steht derzeit bei 16.7 Grad.
Gestern um halb 10-10 wurde begonnen, den Teich von knapp 9 Grad nach oben zu heizen.
Abends kurz nach 23 Uhr, beim letzten Kontrollgang und Check, zeigte das Thermometer 14.6 Grad an.
Die Heizung wurde dann von mir manuell im Keller ausgeschalten.
Derzeit wird es noch manuell geregelt, sprich ich halte mich an das Thermometer im Teich und regle dann unten manuell ..
Dies ändert sich zum Ende der Woche hin, dann geht alles automatisch. Ich stelle dann im Keller nur die gewünschte Temperatur ein, den Rest übernimmt dann die Heizung für mich!

Heute Mittag wurde dann erneut kontrolliert (12 Uhr rum) - das Thermometer zeigte 14.1 - 14.2 Grad an, somit grade mal 0.5 Grad innerhalb von gut 12-13 Stunden verloren, ohne Heizung und nur halb abgedeckt. Ich musste dann etwas am Teich und Filter erledigen, nochmal die 3000 Liter Wasser aus dem Biobehälter pumpen und anschließend später, wieder kälteres hinein lassen..
Um 19 Uhr rum, wurde dann die Heizung wieder aktiviert. Aktuell zeigt das Thermometer 16.7 Grad an - Heizung ist seit 22:30 Uhr, wieder deaktiviert, wird aber vor dem zu Bett gehen wieder in Betrieb genommen. Möchte gerne morgen, im laufe des Tages, zwischen 17 & 18 Grad haben. Mal sehen, ich werde berichten.

Jetzt habe ich schon wieder soviel geschrieben..
Eigentlich wollte ich oben noch ablenken bezüglich der Abdeckung - welche ja derzeit zu 2/3 besteht.
Ich habe hier im Thread, am Anfang meine alte Teichabdeckung und Teich gepostet! War damals ein Giebeldach, wo sich die Seiten parallel zueinander öffnen ließen ..
War sehr einfach gebaut und sehr effizient & natürlich flott auf und abgebaut (~10 Minuten).

Diesmal möchte ich die Abdeckung gerne flach gestalten - optisch genauso wie aktuell, die Doppelstegplatten einfach auf dem Teichrand liegen..
Pläne wie das ganze aussehen soll, befinden sich schon im Kopf !

Denke das ich mit 3x Doppelstegplatten pro Seite auskommen werde .. Insgesamt somit 6 Paneele ..
Welche auch alle geöffnet werden können, so wie es gebraucht wird - Das ist mir ganz wichtig!

Natürlich auch mit einem kleinen Unterbau, damit wir weiter nach oben kommen und eine größere Entfernung von Wasser Oberkante und Doppelstegplatte bekommen.
Möchte schon gerne 35-40 cm Luft dazwischen haben..

Genau, das war es erstmal meinerseits ..
Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Nov. 2018)

*Bericht Heute, den 19.11 (Montag)
*
Hallo,

nochmal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht zur verbauten Heizung! --> TOP 

Ich konnte Sie ja jetzt 2-3 Tage testen, aktuell immer noch manuell gesteuert vom Keller aus ..
Gestern zeigte das Außenthermometer -1 Grad an. Sie hat es trotz sperrlicher Abdeckung (1/3 sogar komplett offen) geschafft, die Temperatur um 2.6 Grad zu erhöhen & das bei knapp 30 000 Liter Wasservolumen ..
Endergebnis: 18.4 Grad!

Bin begeistert, genau wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. 
Mal sehen wie effizient Sie ist, wenn mal die vernünftige Abdeckung montiert ist.

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

ich greife dem Thema/Bericht mal vorweg!
Die Koi befinden sich bereits seit Montag im neuen Teich.

Scheint ihnen sehr zu gefallen!  --> Wenn die Koi glücklich sind, bin ich es auch 
Seit heute kommen sie auch wieder schön zum fressen.. Natürlich müssen Sie sich und ich natürlich auch, erstmal an die neue Strömung im Teich gewöhnen ..

Teich ist sperrlich abgedeckt! Reicht aber um die Temperatur zu halten. 
Aktuell sind es 17.5 Grad.

Die Heizung läuft nur sporadisch, immer wenn ich Sie mal für 1-2 Stunden zu schalte..
Meist mache ich dies Mittags, nach der langen Nacht ohne Heizung. Und meist Abends 2 Stunden vor dem zu Bett gehen. 

Morgen wird Maß genommen und der Teich abgemessen..
Anschließend wird nachgerechnet was alles für die neue Teichabdeckung gebraucht wird. 
Hoffe darauf, das Ende nächster Woche, vll. die Abdeckung schon drauf ist. 

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Nov. 2018)

*Das erstellen der Filterkammer und Technik Installation ..
*
So, heute gibt es den ersten kleinen Bericht über Die Filterkammer und Technik Installation!

TF - PP 65

      

Boden ist vorne soweit drin & der TF steht.
Hinten sind bereits die Pumpen angeschlossen.

  

Pumpen ..

  

Gesamtübersicht von oben

  

liebe Grüße - Fabian
*

*


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Nov. 2018)

Bin gespannt wie deine Filterkammer im Nachhinein aussehen wird.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

gestern wurde am fertigen Teich, für die neue Teichabdeckung Maß genommen!
Manche dürften meine Abdeckung ja noch kennen, war ein Giebeldach ..
Für die, die sich nicht erinnern können, hänge ich mal ein Bild, kurz vor dem Abriss an:

     

Diesmal möchte ich die ganze Sache, etwas flacher halten.
Auch möchte ich dem Wind, keine zu große Angriffsfläche mehr bieten.
Bei Wind, musste die Abdeckung immer geschlossen werden, das störte etwas ..
Deswegen teile ich die Abdeckung in mehrere Paneele, welche dann auch bei Wind, geöffnet bleiben können! 

Hier mal ein Beispiel Bild, was ich mir vorstelle:

     

Auch ich werde den Teich, in insgesamt 6 Paneele einteilen. Jeweils 3x auf einer Seite.
Voraussichtlich, lassen sich alle Paneele einzeln öffen - aber das sehe ich später..

Ich passe die Unterkonstruktion auch so an, das ich zwischen Wasser OK und Teichabdeckung ca. 40 cm Luft habe, dies ist mir ganz wichtig!

Ich hoffe die bestellte Ware, trifft bis Ende nächster Woche hier ein. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dann hatte ich heute einen Elektriker am Teich.
Habe alles geschildert, was ich gerne haben möchte..

Steckdosen im Filterkeller
Verteiler in der Garage - alles separat mit FI abgesichert + extrigen Zähler, damit man genau weiß, was Strom anfällt..
Flutlicht über der Garage, der hinten alles ausleuchtet, natürlich für die Fische - von innen gesteuert
Überwachungskamera bekommt einen neuen Ort ..
Rest sprechen wir dann ab, wenn es soweit ist.. Möchte auch gerne die TF-Steuerung irgendwie in der Garage montiert bekommen.. 

Bekommen wir schon alles hin!
Sollte alles noch vor Weihnachten über die Bühne gehen, sollte laut Auskunft auch möglich sein.
Haben halt aktuell alle Hände voll zu tun!

Wünsche ein schönes WE
Gruß Fabian


----------



## DbSam (23. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Fabian,

knapp die Hälfte ist geschafft, die Puzzlearbeit kommt.
Ist halt nicht die beste Jahreszeit, in welche Du gerutscht bist ... 

Sehr interessante Fußbodenkonstruktion, ebenso die Unterkonstruktion für T-Filter und Pumpen ...  
Für den Winter sollte es reichen und wird sicherlich im Frühjahr durch eine Bodenplatte mit eingebautem Ablauf,  oder wenigstens einem Pumpensumpf, ersetzt.
Darauf kann man dann auch die wahrscheinlich geplante 'Trockenbau'-Konstruktion aus den _Sandwichpaneelen_ setzen.
Bei Frost muss eben diesen Winter die Heizung gedrosselt durchlaufen ...

Abdeckung: Alles was geklappt wird ist windanfällig.
Ich würde deshalb eine Schiebekonstruktion favorisieren.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Weihnachten kann man auch verschieben.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Nov. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie deine Filterkammer im Nachhinein aussehen wird.



Servus Andi,

schreibe dir diesbezüglich eine PN


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Nov. 2018)

Es gibt weitere Bilder vom erstellen der Filterkammer (Teil 1):

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Nov. 2018)

Der Biofilter, wurde in der unteren Kammer mit Japanmatten bestückt ..
Insgesamt habe ich 14 Matten - 120x100 cm unten im Biofilter verstaut bekommen.

  

Seitlich in den Lücken, stecken kleinere Stücke (30 cm) weiter unten.. (dürfte sogar erkennbar sein).
Wollte deswegen, keine große Matte mehr vergeuden. 

  

Detailaufnahme

  

Wie man sieht, hält der Biofilter, meine 80 KG ohne Probleme aus.
Bin wie Tarzan darin rumgeturnt.. 
Am Schluss leider aber Baden gegangen - Wasser kam doch schneller als gedacht 

  

Die ganze Geschichte, mit schneiden und einräumen, hat um die 2 1/2 Stunden in Anspruch genommen.
Mir war es die Sache aber Wert - bin ein Fan von Japanmatten!

Weiteres folgt!

Mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Teich4You (25. Nov. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> 
> knapp die Hälfte ist geschafft, die Puzzlearbeit kommt.
> Ist halt nicht die beste Jahreszeit, in welche Du gerutscht bist ...
> ...



Selten so gut gelacht. 

Fabi, alles top! like


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Nov. 2018)

Ist ja alles fast fertig.

Wie machst Du das mit der Spülrinne....die  bekommst Du doch  bei Wartung und  nötigen Tommelausbau nicht rausgezogen.

Machst Du eine Klappe in die Wand?
Kannst Du ja raussägen und von oben einschiebbar  bauen...


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Selten so gut gelacht.


Na ja, man kann und darf auch lachen.

Ich würde jedenfalls bei einer solchen Bodenkonstruktion vermuten, dass man bei bestimmten Wetterlagen mit unerwünschter Nässe zu rechnen hat.
Ebenso meine ich mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sich einer wünscht doch besser einen Pumpensumpf gebaut zu haben und sich ebenfalls bei dem Umfang der noch zu erledigenden Arbeiten gewaltig verschätzt hatte.

Wie Thorsten auch anmerkt, scheint es an manchen Stellen im zukünftigen Filterkeller sehr beengt zu sein. Das sehe ich genauso.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Der Teich ist für einen Hochteich 'Top'.
Beim Filterhäusel und dessen derzeitigen Konstruktionen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Hier würde aus meiner Sicht eine Winterpause gut tun.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Nov. 2018)

Der Fabian hat sicher schon an viele Dinge gedacht.
Das mit der Spülrinne lässt sich ja bei dem "Hochteich und Filterkeller" per Wartungsklappe lösen.
Oder man muß dann den TF kurz komplett rausheben....
An den TF kommt er ja später "ohne Bücken" ran.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Nov. 2018)

TF raus heben? der sieht sehr Schwer aus.
Mit zunehmendem alter wird das sicher keinen Spaß machen.
Es gibt sicher immer Sachen die wir aus der Ferne sehen und eine bessere Idee haben.
Aber ist ist es halt beim Bauen.

Frohes Schaffen Fabian.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Nov. 2018)

Der Teich ist schon lange fertig gebaut ..
Nur hänge ich hier leider etwas nach!

Der Filterkeller ist auch nach 2 Regentagen, komplett trocken.
Beengt ist der Keller etwas, kann aber gut darin arbeiten und komme auch überall dran.
Selbst wenn ich mal alt werden sollte und nochmal 25 KG mehr auf die Rippen bekommen sollte (wir wollens nicht hoffen!)  



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> TF raus heben? der sieht sehr Schwer aus.
> Mit zunehmendem alter wird das sicher keinen Spaß machen.
> 
> Frohes Schaffen Fabian.



Alleine bisschen schwierig, zu zweit allerdings überhaupt kein Akt.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Fabian hat sicher schon an viele Dinge gedacht.



Hoffe ich doch ..! Und wenn, wird der TF rausgebaut ..
Hast übrigens eine PN


----------



## Teich4You (25. Nov. 2018)

Alles nur unnötiges aufzeigen nicht vorhandener Probleme.


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Alles nur unnötiges aufzeigen nicht vorhandener Probleme.


Stimmt genau. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Sofern Fragen sind, gerne stellen ..





Alfii147 schrieb:


> _Gerne, einfach immer nachfragen! Dafür ist dieser Thread da._


Wahrscheinlich dann doch nicht. 

PPS:


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Der Teich ist schon lange fertig gebaut ..
> Nur hänge ich hier leider etwas nach!


Hut ab vor dieser Leistung, das hätte ich nicht geschafft.
Dann kann Weihnachten noch kommen.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Nov. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Alles nur unnötiges aufzeigen nicht vorhandener Probleme.



Das kann man so oder so sehen, einfacher und schneller ging es wenn man die Spülrinne herausnehmen könnte. Auch ein Ablauf oder Pumpensumpf hat seine Berechtigung. Gut der Platz ist beschränkt, aber Vorschläge sollten doch schon noch erlaubt sein.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Nov. 2018)

Servus,

chillt doch mal .. 
Natürlich können Tipps gegeben werden, ob ich Sie umsetze oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt!

Wie gesagt, der Teich ist komplett fertig gebaut, seit Wochen.
Alles läuft, alles passt! So muss das sein & nicht anderst!
Einen perfekten Teich mit 100 % wird es NiE geben!

Ich bin bei der Sache auch tiefen entspannt .. 
*Im laufe der Woche, wird die Doku weiter geführt.*
Auch wird der Bau, der Abdeckung dokumentiert -> sobald das Material dazu eintrifft.
Nächstes Jahr, im Frühjahr geht es schön langsam ans verkleiden. Auch das werde ich wieder lückenlos, dokumentieren.

Zwischen drinnen, wird es immer wieder schöne Koi-Bilder zum ansehen geben.
Natürlich möchte ich auch Neizugänge präsentieren, sobald ich fündig geworden bin. 

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Nov. 2018)

Schieben wir doch mal ein paar schöne Bilder der Koi nach..
Bilder entstanden 2 Tage nach dem Einzug in den Teich. Leider ist die Bildqualität, des IPads nicht die beste ..

Wie man sieht, hatten Sie sich bereits nach knapp 2 Tagen sehr gut eingelebt und waren auch nicht mehr stinkig auf mich (Umsetzen) 

Aktuell meine 2 absoluten Liebling im Teich inkl. dem GR Soragoi.
 

 

 

 

Absolute Fressmaschine der kleine Soragoi
Am meisten geht natürlich in den Chagoi, der frisst als gäbe es keinen Morgen 

 

 

 

 

Aktuell habe ich übrigens 16.4 Grad im Teich.
Heizung ist nach wie vor ausgeschalten. 
Außentemperatur beträgt 5.9 Grad - leichter niesel Regen. 

Temperatur wird zwischen 15.5 - 16.5 Grad, bis zum neuen Jahr gehalten.
Anschließend lasse ich die Temperatur abfallen um den Koi, 8 Wochen Winter zu gönnen.
Anschließend geht es ziemlich flott wieder hoch auf 16-18 Grad.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## troll20 (25. Nov. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hut ab vor dieser Leistung, das hätte ich nicht geschafft


Na du übst ja auch noch am Teich deiner Frau. 
Im übrigen fehlt im Statusbericht auch mal wieder ein oder zwei Updates


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Nov. 2018)

Deine Shubis liegen aber verdammt gut im Futter


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Nov. 2018)

Ohjaa .. 
Wobei die eine, wohl ein "Problem" hat ..

Sie zeigt aber keine Auffälligkeiten, schwimmt quietschfidel umher & frisst!
Von dem her, darf Sie das auch weiterhin so tun.


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Bilder entstanden 2 Tage nach dem Einzug in den Teich. Leider ist die Bildqualität, des IPads nicht die beste ..



Und in welchem Teich schwimmen die Fische nun?  

 
 

Irgendwie passen die Bilder nicht zu Deinem Neubau:
 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Nov. 2018)

Doch das ist der Teich Überlauf. 
Wo noch kein Rohr dran steckt.


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2018)

Das passt nicht mit diesem Satz überein:


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ich habe extra die gegenüberliegenden Ecken vom Auslauf & Skimmer abgerundet um eine gute Zirkulation zu gewährleisten.


Fühle mich ein wenig veralbert, ist aber hier auch langsam egal. 

Vielleicht hat er aber auch noch ein zusätzliches Loch im Teich installiert ...


Gruß Carsten

Edit: 
Ah, ich habe es entdeckt.
Doch ein zusätzliches Loch, welches auf dem Bild mit der Folie noch keinen Flansch hatte.
 

Gut, dann kann ich die Bilder einordnen.
Bitte um Entschuldigung.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,



DbSam schrieb:


> Und in welchem Teich schwimmen die Fische nun?



Na in meinem .. 



DbSam schrieb:


> Irgendwie passen die Bilder nicht zu Deinem Neubau:



Warum - nur weil der Überlauf bei diesen Bildern, noch hinter der Folie liegt .. ?



DbSam schrieb:


> Fühle mich ein wenig veralbert



Keiner hier möchte, das du dich veralbert fühlst, Carsten!
Ich helfe etwas nach, dachte aber du hättest ein schärferes Auge, dann wäre dir der Überlauf auch vorher schon aufgefallen .. 

Begutachte:
Beitrag #64 #68 #77

Hoffe damit ist alles geklärt!



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Doch das ist der Teich Überlauf.
> Wo noch kein Rohr dran steckt.



Richtig! 


Edit:

Jetzt war ich so langsam beim Antworten.. 
Derweil hast Du es selbst rausgefunden..


----------



## DbSam (26. Nov. 2018)

Jupp, hatte ich nun auch gefunden. Siehe mein Edit oben, hat sich überschnitten.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Nov. 2018)

Dies kam alles erst hinter her ..
Auch wurde die überlappende Folie, noch verschweißt..

Dies dürfte aber in den _nachfolgenden_ Berichten ersichtlich werden.
Wie gesagt, ich hänge etwas nach - es wird aber auch nichts im Bericht ausgelassen!

Somit bitte noch etwas Geduld mitbringen ..


----------



## DbSam (26. Nov. 2018)

Schade, dass Du schon fertig bist ...
Da Du vermutlich dort keine weitere Abdeckung installieren wirst, hätte ich Dir vorgeschlagen mit Hilfe eines solchen Teiles, eines 125/100 T-Stück und eines 125er Deckels den Teichüberlauf im Filterhäusel zu installieren. An der Reduzierung muss man dazu den Anschlag für das 100er Rohr abschleifen ...
Falls Dir der Abstand zu gering ist, die Reduzierung gibt es auch für 160 auf 100.

Zusammenstecken sinngemäß dieser schnellen Krakelei:
 

Dann hättest Du nur ein "Loch" auf der Teichoberfläche ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Nov. 2018)

Ein einfaches T- Stück auf dem senkrechten Rohr...UK waagerechter Abzweig auf Höhe OK Teichwasser....erledigt das auch.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...0-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-4
Sieht man hier bei mir an den Reinigungsabzweigen der ankommenden Saugleitungen.
Hat aber den (bei mir extremen) Nachteil, daß der Wasserspiegel dort im Pumpbetrieb ja tiefer ist als Teich.
Bei besserer Verrohrung sind es ja oft nur 2...3cm Differenz...

Extra- Flansch vom Teich zum Filterkeller / Abzweig für Überlauf kann auch super zum wirklich korrekten Erfassen des Teichwasserpegels dienen....um z.B. die Nachfüllautomatik anzusteuern..
Die TF Rinne kann ja auch als Überlauf dienen.....wenn das Überlaufwasser auch dort hin soll, wo das Spülwasser hingeht.


----------



## DbSam (26. Nov. 2018)

Diesen Einwand habe ich erwartet ..  

Natürlich könnte das ein einfaches T-Stück auch erledigen.
Der Nachteil ist aber, dass die Pegelhöhe nur mit dem untersten Punkt vom Kreis des abgehenden Rohres gehalten wird. Auf Pegelhöhe steht also nur sehr wenig Überlauffläche zur Verfügung, was insgesamt größere Pegelschwankungen und einen langsamen Ausgleich verursacht. Manchmal kann vielleicht genau dieses Verhalten unerwünscht sein.

Bei der obigen vorgeschlagenen Lösung steht der komplette Umfang des 100er Rohres schon auf Pegelhöhe als Überlaufkante zur Verfügung, genau wie bei der aktuellen Konstruktion im Teich. Wenn man denn das Teil auch ordentlich waagerecht verbaut und fixiert ... 

Je nach Anforderung kann man sich eine Lösung auswählen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

der reine Flansch im Teich, hätte mir auch besser gefallen.
Auch hätte ich den Skimmer lieber in einer anderen Ecke gehabt.
Geht aber nicht, da dies der beste Platz war (Wind, Einlauf usw.).

Muss aber sagen, der Überlauf, hat mich nach zwei Tagen bereits nicht mehr gestört!
Ich sehe sofort von innen, wann das Wasser aus kann.. Muss dafür nicht nach draußen, geschweige denn die Filterklappe aufheben..
Was noch gut ist, ich drehe den Überlauf und lasse gute 10 cm Wasser ab und mache meinen richtigen Wasserwechsel.

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Nov. 2018)

Habe euch mal ein Video, der Rasselband gedreht..





_View: https://youtu.be/n3-0qnuKtOk_






_View: https://youtu.be/ur7pdkq9mCI_


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Nov. 2018)

Heute habe ich die erste Teillieferung, für den Bau der Abdeckung erhalten.
Abschlussprofile usw. sind eingetroffen (Kleinteile ..).

Für die Anlieferung der Doppelstegplatten, ist Mittwoch der 5.12 geplant.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Dez. 2018)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von oben aufgenommen - gerade beim großen Wasserwechsel


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Dez. 2018)

Weiter geht es mit einer kleinen Fotostrecke von der Filterkammer:

 

 

 

 

 

1 Beitrag weiter oben, sieht man den fertigen Teich inkl. Filterkammer mit Deckel.

Bisher bin ich ganz zufrieden, die Koi sind bereits seit gut 3 Wochen im neuen Teich unterwegs.
Und haben sich auch bereits sehr gut eingelebt!

Erstmal ist alles provisorisch angeschlossen, wie PH-Controller und die Sauerstoffmessung.
Sauerstoffeinspeisung wurde bisher noch nicht getestet, bin ich leider noch nicht dazu gekommen ..

Alles richtig angeschlossen, kann es eh erst werden, wenn der Elektriker vor Ort war.

Die Wiremesh läuft aktuell bei 1050 Umdrehungen & bei insgesamt 80 Watt.
Strömung ist sehr gut, kann ich mich bisher nicht beklagen..
Die Pumpe zieht ganz ordentlich. Wenn ich auf 1300 Umdrehungen gehe, zieht Sie mir das Wasser im Filter weg und der TF geht in Spülung..

Viel gibt es bisher nicht zu sagen, aktuell warte ich auf die Restlieferung für den Bau zur Abdeckung.
Ansonsten läuft die Heizung auch tip top! Aktuell 15.3 Grad.

liebe Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Dez. 2018)

Hallo,

es gibt mal wieder eine kleine Rückmeldung von mir:
Der Teich läuft weiterhin gut, aktuell ist etwas Nitrit nachweisbar (2 KG Salz sind drin).
Vorhin habe ich 0.2 gemessen, was wieder in Ordnung ist, es bewegt sich also etwas.. 
Die Koi werden bei 14.8 Grad, weiter gefüttert.
Luft aktuell sehr frisch mit 0.5 Grad. Minustemperaturen sind angesagt. 

Wie letztens schon erwähnt, sind alle Materialien zum Abdeckungsbau bereits angekommen.
Gestern habe ich dann noch das Holz dazu geholt, für die Unterkonstruktion. 
Denke, spätestens Ende nächster Woche, kann ich euch, diese präsentieren! 

Bezüglich der Filterdeckel und des öffnens derer: 
Hier müssen wir uns neue Gedanken machen.. 

Habe mir leider wieder einen Leistenbruch zugezogen, schon den zweiten dieses Jahr ..
Tja, ziemlich ******* die Sache. Kann somit die Filterkammer nicht mehr öffnen!

Deswegen gibt es hier ein Umdenken, ob ich nicht mit Seilwinde arbeite.
Hierauf, hat mich ein anderes Forum gebracht. Erst fand ich diese Lösung nicht für optimal, aber dies hat sich nun wieder geändert. 
Schlecht wäre es nicht, so kann ich die Teile, einfach per Knopfdruck nach oben fahren lassen. 

Wird sich im Frühjahr zeigen, was aus der Idee geworden ist.
Und wie sie sich umsetzen lässt.

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Ida17 (13. Dez. 2018)

Ach je Fabian, wie schaffst Du so etwas?

Alles Gute und zeitige Genesung wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Dez. 2018)

Gute Frage, nächste Frage .. 
Ich weiß es nicht! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tosa (13. Dez. 2018)

gute Besserung und schon dich etwas


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2018)

Ups, muss das sein. Das tut doch weh.
Na dann besser dich mal schnell 

Wir trinken schon mal für dich auf dein Wohl


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Dez. 2018)

Danke euch! 

Werde die Sache erstmal aussitzen. OP-Termin steht zwar für den 7.1, jedoch ist der aktuelle Plan, mich nicht operieren zu lassen.
Wäre dann der dritte Eingriff auf der linken Seite, das muss nicht sein!


----------



## Max (15. Dez. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> 
> Wäre dann der dritte Eingriff auf der linken Seite, das muss nicht sein!


Hat man denn bei dem vorherigen Eingriff kein Netz eingelegt? Damit sollte ein erneuter Leistenbruch an der gleichen Stelle doch fast unmöglich sein . . .


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Dez. 2018)

Aber natürlich, Operation nach TAPP Verfahren, somit beidseitig ein Netz "montiert".
Trotzdem erneuter Leistenbruch (links) vorhanden.

Na ja, wir warten mal ab ..


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2018)

Solltet ihr evtl. den Holzlieferanten oder den Fischer verklagen


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Dez. 2018)

War das ein Sparwitz ?


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Dez. 2018)

Da endlich wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist, habe ich wieder Zeit zum posten..

Weiter geht es mit dem umfüllen des alten & eingefahrenen Helix.

    

Im neuen Filter, befinden sich schon 100 Liter neues 17er Helix.
Insgesamt sind es nun um die 200 Liter Helix und ein paar Liter Helix Flakes..

    

Einmal vermischt:

    

Gebracht hat es trotzdem nichts ..
Aber es tut sich was, bin aktuell "nur" bei um die 0.4 Nitrit und das bei 2-3x Futter pro Tag.
Koi haben Hunger, Wasser hat knapp 16 Grad.
Lässt sich ohne Probleme halten, auch mit teilweiser offener Wasseroberfläche und Minusgraden.
Ich hoffe im Laufe der Woche, steht die Abdeckung, dann bessert sich die Sache nochmals 

Temperatur bleibt auch bis nach Weihnachten bei 15-16 Grad, damit sich noch einigermaßen eine Biologie aufbauen kann..


Dann noch was:

Möglich ist es, das nächstes Jahr, noch am Biofilter gebastelt bzw. gefeilt wird.
Bin aktuell mit dem treibenden Helix a der Wasseroberfläche nicht wirklich zu frieden..

Eventuell kompletter Japanmatten Filter .. - wobei ? eher Nein!
Ich mache unten nochmal eine 35 cm Hohe Lage, an Japanmatten um auf gut 20 QM Japanmatten zu kommen oben dann das schwimmende Helix.  (Kammer hat gute 120 cm Höhe als Platz für beides..).

Ich lege den Auslauf mit DN 200er Rohren etwas höher, damit der Einlauf das Helix in Rotation versetzt, oder ich belüfte das Helix bzw, die ganze Tonne im Intervall alle 30 Minuten für 1-2 Minuten.

Dauerhafte Belüftung schließe ich aus, da ich meinen PH-Wert, gerne so belassen würde, wie er aktuell ist.  Derzeit 7.76 - die ganze Zeit aber unter 7.8. Hoffe er geht wenn alles eingelaufen ist und ein paar mehr Koi darin schwimmen, noch etwas weiter nach unten. 
Im alten Teich, hatte ich zu guten Zeiten, leicht unter PH 8 - meist aber darüber mit 8.1 - 8.2.
Für den Sauerstoff ist mein SK zuständig, welcher aktuell 2x täglich anspringt.
Eingestellte Werte 87 - 98 % Sauerstoffsättigung bei durchschnittlich 15.5 Grad.
Dies entspricht 8.31 - 9,27 mg/l


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Dez. 2018)

Ich schieße gleich noch einen zweiten Beitrag hinterher! 
Es ging ans Reinigen des Pools:

Das war eine heiden Arbeit, das Teil für nächstes Jahr wieder schön sauber zu bekommen, damit die Kinder wieder rein können.

     

Alle 2 Minuten musste beim schrubben die Hand gewechselt werden, sonst wäre sie erfroren 

 

Wenn es wärmer gewesen wäre, zumindest das Wasser angenehmere Temperaturen gehabt hätte, wäre es eigentlich kein großer Akt gewesen.

 

Habe mir schön Zeit gelassen, 1 Tag die Wände, am anderen den Boden.

 

Alles habe ich natürlich nicht abbekommen..
Da aber eh geplant ist, neue Koi für die Saison 2019 zu erwerben...
Wird der Pool einfach im Mai wieder aufgestellt, die neuen Koi einquartiert..

Anschließend nach dem Umsetzen der Koi, dann bei schönem Wetter nochmal komplett gereinigt.. 
Bleibt dann auch gleich stehen, für die Kinder .. & mich


----------



## tosa (16. Dez. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Gebracht hat es trotzdem nichts ..
> Aber es tut sich was, bin aktuell "nur" bei um die 0.4 Nitrit und das bei 2-3x Futter pro Tag.
> Koi haben Hunger, Wasser hat knapp 16 Grad.



ein Helixfilter braucht bis zu 6 Monate bis er richtig läuft. Also gib ihm Zeit.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Dez. 2018)

Genau aus diesem Grund, setze ich auch hauptsächlich auf Japanmatten 
(Sieht man ein paar Seiten vorher)

Mir geht es bei dem Umbau, wobei man eher Feinschliff dazu sagen sollte, nicht um den Nitrit-Wert (den bringe ich schon hin) sondern um eine vernünftige und effiziente Anströmung des schwimmenden Helix.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Dez. 2018)

Neues Update: 

Teich hat aktuell 16.2 Grad, sprich diese Nacht nicht mal 0.3 Grad verloren.
Und das bei 3.5 Grad Außentemperatur und nur 3/4 abgedeckt! 
Bin sehr zufrieden, meist schalte ich die Heizung um 18 Uhr rum, kurz für eine Stunde zu ..  


Nitrit etwas gesunken, bei Fütterung von 3x täglich auf 0.2 (Stand heute 12:45 Uhr)!
Meist messe ich wenn es dunkel wird, nach der letzten Fütterung um halb 5 nochmals..

Zumindest tut sich was, das ist die Hauptsache!
Ansonsten, wenn alles gut läuft, kann ich euch in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen, die neue Teichabdeckung präsentieren.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Dez. 2018)

Habe mal wieder aktuelle Bilder für euch ..

Ihre Futterstellen, kenne Sie schon sehr gut 

 

Die Bande
 

 

Warmes Wasser: 16.1 Grad
Hinten an den 2x Brettern kann man auch schon die Höhe, der neuen Abdeckung erahnen ..
Dürften knapp 50 cm Luft, von Wasseroberfläche bis Abdeckung sein.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Dez. 2018)

Hallo,

heute kann ich euch, die *neue Teichabdeckung* der Koi präsentieren!

Seit gestern ist Sie nun endlich komplett fertig, natürlich werden kleinere Dinge noch bearbeitet und nachgerüstet.
Ist jetzt erstmal das Konzept bzw. Standardausführung - könnte nächstes Jahr noch verändert werden.

*So sieht die neue Abdeckung aus:

  
*
Die  Abdeckung besteht, wie man sehen kann, aus 6x Doppelstegplatten (Polycarbonat Stegplatten 16 mm - 3 Fach + X).
Welche theoretisch alle geöffnet werden können, hat auch den Hintergrund, das man Sie beim abbau, einfach zusammenklappen kann und besser verstauen kann!

Aktuell sind aber 5 Platten befestigt & nur eine lässt sich für mich öffnen.
Hierfür habe ich die vordere-rechte Platte gewählt, da das der bevorzugte Punkt für die Koi ist, welchen Sie auch schon gewöhnt sind.
Anfänglich habe ich auch noch überlegt, die 2 vorderen Platten zusammen zufügen, jedoch reichte mir eine beim genaueren betrachten.
Habe innen den ganzen Teich im Blick.

Habe euch die zu öffnende Platte mal eingezeichnet, zur besseren Veranschaulichung.

 

Mehr Bilder gibt es leider aktuell nicht, habe ich euch vorhin von heroben aufgenommen!
Aktuell regnet es leider etwas stärker, auch windet es..

Die Abdeckung hat also schon eine 24 stündige Testphase hinter sich mit Regen & Wind --> passt bisher alles!

Demnächst folgen Bilder mit offener Klappe, hier brauche ich erst noch eine vernünftige Befestigung, aktuell halte ich Sie noch bzw. halte Sie mit einer Latte offen.
Funktioniert aber auch ..
Bilder von innen gibt es dann auch. Habe die knapp 50 cm von der Wasseroberkante bis Abdeckung geschafft.. War auch mein Ziel!
Damit innen auch ein Luftpuffer vorhanden ist & natürlich damit ich den ganzen Teich im Überblick habe.

liebe Grüße - Fabian
*
*


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Dez. 2018)

Von Weihnachtlichem Wetter, ist hier nichts zu spüren .. 
Hier reagiert eher der Wind & Regen!

Ein Bild von gestern Nacht, wo man meinte, die Welt geht unter 

  

Ist die Kamera, die den Teich "beobachtet". 

So, dann wünsche ich Euch frohe Weihnachten & erholsame Feiertage mit euren Familien.

Mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Dez. 2018)

Hallo,

um diesen Thread auch wirklich up to date zuhalten, möchte ich euch gerne meinen ersten Neuzugang für die Saison 2019 vorstellen:

Züchter ist Conias
GR Showa - 55 cm groß
Weiblich & Nisai

  

  

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

erstmal Vorweg: Wünsche ich euch ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2019!! 

Dann kommen wir mal zum ersten Neujahrbeitrag ..

Weiter oben, habe ich schon bezüglich des Nitrits berichtet! 
Seit ein paar Tagen nun, kann ich vermelden, das der Nitritgehalt sehr stark gesunken ist und auch seit dem stabil ist..
Zurzeit messe ich noch täglich nach, bei dem immer ein Wert von 0.025 - 0.05 herauskommt, je nach Tageszeit. 
Das messen, wird in den nächsten Tagen eingestellt, bzw. nur noch sporadisch vorgenommen.

Wieder ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung! 

Dann noch ein kleines Update zur Filterkammer:
Wir haben ja nun doch ein paar Tage mit Wind und Regen hinter uns, seit gestern auch etwas Schneefall.
Bedingt durch meine kleinen Test's (Info folgt weiter unten) muss ich seit ein paar Tagen, täglich in meine Filterkammer huschen  
Auch hier bin ich sehr zufrieden, keinerlei Feuchtigkeit oder Kälte im inneren. Alles Pfurztrocken --> passt! 

Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme und bis wann wir das Teichfinish abgeschlossen haben.
Gerne wäre ich ja bis Ende Mai - Anfang Juni damit durch. Mal sehen wie es zeitlich rausläuft, Druck mache ich mir aber auch keinen!

Ansonsten teste ich seit ein paar Tagen bzw. besser gesagte spiele ich noch damit herum, täglich manuell frisches Wasser zulaufen zu lassen. 
Heute war der Test dran, mit 10 Minuten, nicht ganz zur Hälfte aufgedreht um zu ermitteln in welchem Bereich wir uns bewegen und wie oft ich täglich dann Wasser zulaufen lasse. Angestrebt sind aktuell 2x täglich für eine bestimmte Zahl Wasser zulaufen zu lassen. 

Bei dem Test heut kamen knapp 180 Liter raus, dies mal zwei, somit erreicheb wir täglich ~ 360 Liter Wasser.
So kommen wir auf ca. 2400-2600 Liter pro Woche, was 10 % entsprechen würde. 
Zumindest plane ich in dieser Größenordnung im Winter, im Sommer wird dies natürlich nochmals hinauf geschraubt..

Meine Spielchen führe ich nun noch ein paar Tage durch und schaue, wie es mir am besten gefällt.
Zeitlich muss ich mir ja auch noch Gedanken machen, wann das Wasser denn am besten zu laufen soll.

Zeitgleich habe ich heute meinen Antrag auf einen Gartenwasserzähler abgeschickt..
Natürlich alles schön dokumentiert, mit Rechnung und Detailbilder. 

Bin gespannt ..  

Sollte ich dann meine Test's abgeschlossen haben bzw.die für mich perfekte Wassermenge ermittelt haben & der Antrag genehmigt wurde..
Stelle ich auf einen automatischen Wasserzulauf um. Welcher ja auch von vornherein geplant gewesen war. 
Natürlich gibt es zwischen drin, aber immer mal einen großen/richtigen Wasserwechsel. 

Das war es erstmal von meiner Seite, bis bald & mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

bezüglich meines Antrages eines Gartenwasserzähler, habe ich leider noch keine Rückmeldung seitens des Wasserversorgers erhalten.
Post ist am 4.1 zugestellt worden, mal abwarten - eventuell passiert die Woche noch was. 
Wenn nicht, forsche ich im laufe der nächsten Woche mal nach .. 

Ansonsten geht es den Tieren prima!
Seit Ende letzter Woche, lasse ich auch die Temperatur im Teich gezielt abfallen.
Aktuell sind es im Teich 13.1 Grad und die Außentemperatur beträgt - 0.5 Grad auch hat der Schnee bei uns seit gestern Einzug gehalten. 

Dann, geht es am Montag auch am Teich weiter. Hier hat sich heute die Elektrofirma angekündigt, somit wieder eine Aufgabe weniger..
Berichte natürlich auch hier, sobald alles abgeschlossen ist.

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2019)

Betreff:   Gartenwasser-Zähler!

Das kann dauern, das sind Monopolisten. Die hatten erst Weihnachtsurlaub da muss man sich erst wieder einarbeiten,  Blumen gießen, Kaffee trinken und auf die Pension warten da hat man schon viel zu tun.


----------



## samorai (10. Jan. 2019)

Ja da bin ich voll auf der Seite von @trampelkraut ,  keine Konkurrenz.
Ich hatte damals ein Passstück bekommen und alles vorbereitet, damit war ich sehr zufrieden.
Der Klempner braute nur die W-Uhr zwischen schieben und verschrauben/ plombieren.
Jetzt sind 6 Jahre um und der Wechsel steht an.
Über 50€ für die neue Uhr(im Baumarkt Ca 20€) und 20€ für die Plombe.
Ich wähle den Baumarkt, setz mir das Ding allein ein, bleiben noch die 20€.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Jan. 2019)

Ja, denke mir schon das dies dauert ..
Trotzdem forsche ich Ende nächster Woche mal nach, sofern ich anderweitig nichts höre!

Möchte ja wissen, was Sache ist. 

Habe für alles, inkl. Anschluss 134 € gezahlt.


----------



## Aquaga (11. Jan. 2019)

Oooooh, da hatte ich ja Glück!
Bei mir waren zwischen Antrag und Einbau gerade mal eine gute Woche vergangen!
Naja, bei uns "auf dem Land" sind die Wege in diesen Fällen wohl eher kurz... 
.... und Preislich war's auch günstiger. Alles in allem auf jeden Fall unter 50 Euro.

Sorry falls jetzt Neid aufkommen sollte.... war nicht meine Absicht......eeeehrlich


----------



## teichern (11. Jan. 2019)

Da haben wir Glück. Hier mußt Du lediglich selbst einen Zähler anbringen und bei der Abrechnung die entsprechende Menge angeben. Allerdings sind pauschal bereits 10% ohne Abwasserkosten in der Jahresrechnung enthalten, erst danach macht es Sinn die Menge zu melden.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (11. Jan. 2019)

Bei uns ist genau so wie bei teichern.
Nur mit großem Garten oder Fischteich lohnt sich der Zähler.
Bei mir waren es Montage 0€, Zähler 17€ Fertig


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Jan. 2019)

Bei uns ist es auch so wie bei @teichern und @Teichfreund77 auch der Zähler kann selbst angeschafft werden muss dann nur verblombt werden.
Ich denke das Variiert von Bundesland zu Bundesland.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

ja, der Zähler, hat natürlich deutlich weniger gekostet..
Habe die Rechnung nochmal kontrolliert , Gesamtbetrag, beläuft sich auf 134.35 € hatte ich also noch gut im Kopf..

Comfort-Wasserzähler für Innenräume = 32,50 €
Der Wasserzähler, ist ja bei uns innen installiert worden und nicht einfach außen, angeschraubt worden ..

Da kommt ja noch wesentlich mehr dazu, die ganzen Leitungen innen und außen, dazu noch in Frosttiefe verlegt.
Dann der Anschluss außen, inkl. Doppelwasserhahn. 

Sprich das meiste sind Arbeitskosten und Mehrwertsteuer..
Wurde ja alles im Gesamtpaket inkl. Heizungsverlegung gemacht.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Da haben wir Glück. Hier mußt Du lediglich selbst einen Zähler anbringen und bei der Abrechnung die entsprechende Menge angeben. Allerdings sind pauschal bereits 10% ohne Abwasserkosten in der Jahresrechnung enthalten, erst danach macht es Sinn die Menge zu melden.



Genau, wir müssen hier min. 12 000 Liter abnehmen, erst danach wird alles kostenfrei.
Wenn ich nun z.B. auf 80 000 Liter komme, wird aber die Mindestmenge ( 12 000 Liter) mit abgerechnet.

Aktuell habe ich auf dem Wasserzähler knapp 40 000 Liter stehen.
Also bei mir sind solche Mindestmengen egal, komme da zu 1000 % drüber 

Klar, war natürlich das befüllen des Teiches dabei ..
Dann das 2x malige entleeren des Biofilters (~ 6000 Liter).

Jetzt gehen nur noch die Wasserwechsel drauf.

Also für einen Koiteich-Besitzer, lohnt sich solch ein Anschluss immer. 
Aber wir müssen ja erstmal abwarten ..


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Jan. 2019)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich:

  

Die Stegplatten wurden heute Mittag vom Schnee befreit, damit die Koi mehr Licht haben.
Wie man sieht, hält es nicht lange an  

Aktuell 12.6 Grad im Teich
Außentemperatur - 1.5 Grad


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um diesen Thread auch wirklich up to date zuhalten, möchte ich euch gerne meinen ersten Neuzugang für die Saison 2019 vorstellen:
> 
> ...



Nun habe ich euch auch mal das Video vom Koi hochgeladen 





_View: https://youtu.be/pt1g0fd5FQQ_


----------



## Ida17 (14. Jan. 2019)

Ein tolles Tier, Fabian!!
Lässt Du die Dame noch beim Händler oder kommt sie direkt zu Dir?


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Ida,

erstmal vielen Dank! Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, deswegen habe ich ihn vermutlich auch erworben..
Es fehlten eh ein paar Gosanke. Denke, es wird hier auch noch etwas dazu kommen.

Das Tier bleibt vorerst bis zum Frühjahr beim Händler!


Ich könnte zwar eine IH (2200 Liter) aufbauen, das Zeug dazu hätte ich alles, inkl. passendem Genesis Vliesfilter.
Jedoch ist mir die Sache zu stressig und nerven aufreibend. 
Mir reicht schon, das ich die Tiere im Frühjahr erstmal separat im Pool hältern muss. 

Denke das Koi-Jahr 2019 war auch vorerst mein letztes, sofern ich denn noch etwas zum füllen finde 
Anschließend, würde ich gerne für 1-3 Jahre pausieren & einfach nur genießen und Ruhe haben!


----------



## muh.gp (14. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Denke das Koi-Jahr 2019 war auch vorerst mein letztes, sofern ich denn noch etwas zum füllen finde
> Anschließend, würde ich gerne für 1-3 Jahre pausieren & einfach nur genießen und Ruhe haben!



Das sage ich mir auch immer, aber dann kommt der Winter und seine langen dunklen Abende und dann kommt der Tag der Abholung und der Blick in die Händlerbecken. Und Schwuppsdiwupps gehören alle Pläne und Vorsätze der Vergangenheit an...


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2019)

Ach, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken.. 
Da bin ich eisern dann, habe ja von 2014 - 2018, auch ganze 4 Jahre pausiert 

Sollte es sich ergeben und ich kann den Teich, noch zusätzlich mit 3-4 Tieren füllen.
Dann nähern wir uns auch der 15 Tiere Marke, welche ich eigentlich nicht weit überschreiten wollte..

Ansonsten wird dann nachträglich nur mit guten Tieren aufgefüllt bzw. ersetzt sollten mich leider Gottes, wie dieses Jahr, zwei Tiere verlassen (Tumor).
Einen Kandidat habe ich ja, wo die Situation ungewiss ist, deswegen bleibt immer mal 1-2 Plätze frei und reserviert  

Sollte ich mein Ziel erreichen und noch fündig werden, wird sicher min. für 1 Jahr pausiert, damit die Fische zu Ruhe kommen und natürlich auch ich.
Dann heißt es erstmal etwas groß ziehen und dann wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, ab und an mal, 1 großer Koi pro Jahr.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

mit etwas Verzögerung, auch hier der erste Teil der Elektronik:

Wie bereits angekündigt, wird draußen der komplette Strom neu gemacht und verlegt.
Dies betrifft die Filterkammer, sowie das Gartenhaus und Gehege..

Neue LED-Scheinwerfer werden auch installiert, damit hinten am Teich, die Nacht zum Tag gemacht werden kann 
Besonders im Winter nicht schlecht, damit man den Tag etwas verlängern kann. 
Hauptsächlich aber für mich! 

So, dann mal die ersten Bilder:

  

  

Hübsche Schweinelampe für den gefahrlosen Einstieg 
Weiter hinten ist dann eine 120 cm lange LED Leuchte, damit auch wirklich alles ausgeleuchtet wird in der Kammer.

  

Sobald jetzt dann auch mal alles fertig ist, wird die Kammer mal etwas gesäubert und auf Vordermann gebracht.
Vermutlich lege ich auch einen Boden rein - PVC oder ähnliches ..

  

Das war es erstmal wieder, natürlich folgt sobald wie möglich (Montag geht es weiter) der Rest.
Laut Aussage, wird auch alles am Montag fertigen werden. 

Insgesamt haben wir nun den Lichtschalter für die Lampen und natürlich 8 Steckdosen erstmal direkt in der Filterkammer. 
Glaube 4 oder 5 Stück, sind belegt.. (kann ich jetzt nicht mal so genau sagen!).

SK und Sauerstoffmessgerät, sind eh hinten im Gehege installiert und auch angeschlossen.
Somit habe ich für Notfälle oder was auch immer 3-4 Steckdosen übrig. 

Über das Wochenende muss ich mir nur noch Gedanken machen, wo die Steuerungen (PH - TF) aufgehängt werden.
Habe sie leider nicht in die Garage verlegen können, sonst wäre der Durchbruch von innen nach außen größer geworden - das muss nicht sein.
Muss die Klappe halt kurz für einen Blick geöffnet werden... (dürfte aber ab Sommer auch elektrisch gehen..)


Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende
Mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## teichern (18. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Weiter hinten ist dann eine 120 cm lange LED Leuchte, damit auch wirklich alles ausgeleuchtet wird in der Kammer.



Super! Endlich mal jemand der an eine ordentliche Ausleuchtung denkt! So kann man sich das dämliche Tragen von Stirnlampen, etc. sparen! lollikelike


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Jan. 2019)

Wahrscheinlich muss ich eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen, nicht das ich beim öffnen der Kammer geblendet werde 

Nein, ist schon wichtig! 
Wann hat man meist Probleme ? Sonntag oder spät in der Nacht - da braucht man einfach genug Licht.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Jan. 2019)

Ist es bei dir Sonntags am Tag auch dunkel?


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Jan. 2019)

Bis ich aufstehe schon 

Da hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen ..
Anstelle des oder, hätte ein & hingehört!


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

morgen geht es mit der Elektrik weiter, spätestens um 8 Uhr. rückt die Elektrofirma wieder an.
Denen dürfte der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen, um 8 Uhr rum, dürfte es noch um die - 6 Grad haben  

Morgen wird aber alles fertig, dann ist die Geschichte auch vom Tisch. 

Heute haben wir auch den Boden aufgehauen, um dort das Erdkabel (Gartenhaus) zu verlegen.
Das haben wir mal übernommen, paar € gespart  
Zum Glück fehlte noch die Aufschüttung, knapp 30 cm - somit mussten wir nicht soviel ausheben..!

Bilder erfolgen vermutlich Dienstag rum .. 

Bis dann ..
Mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

seit kurz vor 8 Uhr, wird draußen wieder gewerkelt..
Teich - bzw. Filterkammer ist fertig.
Nun erfolgt nur noch das Gartenhaus, sowie Gehege und natürlich das Flutlicht, was den hinteren Garten ausleuchten soll.
Glaube Sie müssen auch noch in den Keller - aber da bin ich gerade etwas überfragt.

Meine Aussage oben, muss ich aber noch mal zurück nehmen, sie müssen morgen nochmal kommen.
War wohl doch zu viel Arbeit .. Naja, aber was solls!

Fotos folgen also erst später - Dienstag oder Mittwoch!

So, dann was erfreuliches:
Heute konnte ich mich einfach nicht mehr bezüglich des Gartenwasserzählers zurückhalten.
Es sind nun zwei Wochen vergangen, ohne Antwort. Deswegen heute der Anruf meiner seits.

Voller Erfolg, der Gartenwasserzähler ist bzw. wurde sofort genehmigt.
Ich denke mal, auf Antwort bzw. Bestätigung hätte ich lange warten können 

Ab sofort kein "zurückhalten" mehr - (wobei, habe ich eh nie!) sondern WASSER MARSCH!
Spare mir nun 1.60 € an Abwasserkosten, wurde im Oktober 18 um 8 Cent gesenkt.
Dafür ist der Preis für Frischwasser etwas in die Höhe gegangen. Vorher waren es noch 1.10 € nun sind es seit Oktober 1.35 €


liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ab sofort kein "zurückhalten" mehr - (wobei, habe ich eh nie!) sondern WASSER MARSCH!
> Spare mir nun 1.60 € an Abwasserkosten, wurde im Oktober 18 um 8 Cent gesenkt.
> Dafür ist der Preis für Frischwasser etwas in die Höhe gegangen. Vorher waren es noch 1.10 € nun sind es seit Oktober 1.35 €


Freu mich für dich.... wie ist es bei dir?
Musst du jedes Jahr dich melden und neu beantragen?


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Jan. 2019)

Danke Dir! 

Nein, das passt nun die nächsten Jahre.
Solange er geeicht ist!

Wird jährlich abgelesen (meist Mitte Oktober), wenn Strom und Wasser dran ist..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Jan. 2019)

Ah interessant. Dann muss ich mich auch nochmal Informieren.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Jan. 2019)

Habe damit aber auch nicht so viel Erfahrung, z.B. weiß ich nicht, wie die Stadtwerke reagieren, wenn ich da 100 000 Liter auf der Wasseruhr stehen habe.. 
Wird sich aber vermutlich im Oktober zeigen & natürlich berichte ich auch darüber!

Kann nun auch endlich eine kleine Statistik machen, was denn wöchentlich oder monatlich, so an Wasser in den Teich fließt. Auch die Stromkosten, lassen sich ab morgen, sehr gut ablesen.
Da der Teich, seinen eigenen Stromzähler bekommt. Dieser wird dann auch wöchentlich und monatlich abgelesen.

Ansonsten habe ich auf der Seite 18 erwähnt, das wir min. 12 000 Liter abnehmen müssen, um auch eine Vergünstigung zu bekommen. Sprich wir erreichen wie aktuell bereits die 40 Kubik-Marke, dann entfällt auf diese 40 Kubik die Abwasserkosten. Das wäre aktuell eine Ersparnis von 64 €.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Super! Endlich mal jemand der an eine ordentliche Ausleuchtung denkt! So kann man sich das dämliche Tragen von Stirnlampen, etc. sparen! lollikelike



Seit heute Nachmittag läuft nun alles zufriedenstellend. Lichtausbeute, ist super!
Alles schön beleuchtet, man könnte sogar darin Zeitung lesen. Bin sehr zufrieden, wie du schon sagst, genug Licht kann man nie haben.
Erst Recht wenn mal Arbeiten anfallen sollten, die hoffentlich sehr lange auf sich warten lassen .. 

Was mir noch gut gefällt, ist das Flutlicht, was wirklich hinten am Teich alles ausleuchtet..
Versuche hier natürlich, das mit einem Foto irgendwie einzufangen. Zuerst muss ich sie aber passend einstellen, was die Leuchtdauer betrifft. Aktuell habe ich sie mal auf 3 Minuten gestellt, denke das sollte eine gute Zeit sein. Ansonsten geht sie ja bei Bewegung sofort wieder an.

Ansonsten folgen morgen die restlichen Fotos..


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Jan. 2019)

Jetzt hat es mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe draußen mal ein paar Fotos geschossen..

Erstmal die Lichtausbeute in der Filterkammer.
Vorne die hübsche Schweineleuchte  

  

Hier muss morgen oder im laufe der Woche, erstmal das Kabelwirrwar beseitigt und alles passend angeschlossen werden. In dessen Zuge, wo alles ausgeschalten ist, pumpe ich auch eine größere Menge Wasser ab und mache einen größeren Wasserwechsel. 

Hier mal die 120cm lange  LED-Lampe welche sich mittig in der Filterkammer befindet

      

Also ich bin mit der Lichtausbeute, sehr zufrieden.!
Habe auch knapp 9 Grad unten in der Filterkammer.

  

Und hier mal die Ausleuchtung vom hinteren Teil des Gartens und natürlich des Teiches.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Jan. 2019)

Hier mal eine kleine Dokumentation, über die gemachten Wasserwechsel im Januar.
Diese habe ich mir unten im Keller mal notiert und grob aufgeschrieben.

5.1 = 640 Liter
8.1 = 750 Liter
11.1 = 930 Liter
13.1 = 280 Liter
16.1 = 500 Liter
19.1 = 700 Liter
23.1 = 1020 Liter

Gesamt = 4820 Liter im Januar bisher
Zähler im Keller zeigt nun 41 647 Liter an welche seit dem 18.10.2018 durchgejagt wurden inkl. Teichbefüllung ..

Aktuell hat der Teich eine Temperatur von 10 Grad, hatte heute aber auch bedingt durch Wasserwechsel und Aufräumarbeiten in der Filterkammer, alles für gut 4 Stunden geöffnet. Da wird einfach die Heizung kurz für 15-20 Minuten eingeschalten zum puffern!

Nach besagten kurzem zu schalten unserer Heizung, sind wir nun wieder bei aktuell 10.3 eventuell erhöht es sich noch auf 10.4°
Dann habe ich seit heute ein Messgerät im Filterkeller, was mir die Temperatur dort drinnen misst.
Das werde ich über den Tag/Nacht bis morgen Mittag dokumentieren.

Vorhin beim schließen der Filterkammer zeigte das Thermometer 6.3 ° - aktueller Stand um 17:18 Uhr = 7.5 Grad in der Filterkammer.
Und das bei einer Außentemperatur von -4 Grad!!

Ich habe heute ja gut 2 Stunden in der Filterkammer verbracht, hat man gut gespürt, das dort drinnen ein anderes "Klima" herrscht .. War um einiges angenehmer als draußen.
Habe heute den Kabelsalat entfernt und alles umgesteckt in die neuen Steckdosen.
Dabei versucht, die anstehenden Kabel noch etwas besser zu verstecken.
Ist mir gut gelungen, zumindest vorne bin ich komplett fertig. Lediglich hinten muss ich im Frühjahr nochmal ran! Damit die andere Pumpe, sowie UVC und das Sauerstoffgerät einen passenden Platz finden. Dafür muss aber erst ein kleiner Durchbruch von der Filterkammer ins Gehege erfolgen, damit ich die Kabel schön sauber verlegen kann.

Im Frühjahr wird dann in der Filterkammer auch mal alles sauber abgewischt und durchgewischt, damit man nicht mehr dreckig oder staubig wird. Anschließend wird ein PVC-Boden oder ein ein Rasenteppich reingelegt, damit man schön rum robben kann, ohne Schmutzig zu werden

Bilder von der Kammer erfolgen morgen oder die nächsten Tage.

Ein aktuelles Bild von oben aufgenommen ..

 

Und leicht abgezogen, damit etwas mehr Licht eindringen kann!
Rest bleibt, isoliert etwas ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Jan. 2019)

Ja cool.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Jan. 2019)

Wir greifen nochmal die Temperatur im Filterkeller auf.
Hier wurde ja gestern, bei arbeiten ein Messgerät hinein gestellt. 

15:13 Uhr = 2.8 Grad 
16:08 Uhr = 4.3 Grad
16:44 Uhr = 6.3 Grad - hier wurde dann auch der Teich und Filterkeller geschlossen
17:07 Uhr = 7.5 Grad
18:26 Uhr = 8.3 Grad
19:52 Uhr = 8.5 Grad

Die Temperatur von 8.5 Grad hielt sich dann bis 0:43 Uhr wo erstmal 8.6 Grad angezeigt wurden.
Um 2:01 Uhr zeigte das Thermometer 8.7 Grad an, was auch die letzte Messeinheit seitens mir war. 

Heute um 11:57 Uhr waren es dann wieder 8.6 Grad in der Filterkammer.
Wie gesagt, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Obwohl noch nicht mal alles verkleidet ist und noch ein paar kleine Löcher, wo Kabel durchgehen oder ähnliches noch offen sind. Außentemperatur betrug bei der Messzeit zwischen - 3.3 bis - 4.6 Grad


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Jan. 2019)

Dann die letzten Bilder, aktuell ist alles angeschlossen.
Ab sofort, kann auch endlich der genaue Stromverbrauch am eigenen Zähler abgelesen werden.

      

So sieht das ganze schon ordentlicher/aufgeräumter auf ..


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Jan. 2019)

Außerdem werfen wir einen kleinen Blick unter die Abdeckung!
Die Koi sind top Fit und schwimmen aktuell bei 10.6 Grad. 

Gefüttert wird bisher noch 2x täglich etwas Sinkfutter. 
Natürlich werden aber auch Tage eingebaut, wo es nichts gibt! 

  

  

Hoffe doch, das nächstes Jahr mein Chagoi, die 80 cm Marke knackt.
Derzeit fehlen ihr noch knapp 6 cm. Fressen tut sie aber für drei .. 

  

schönes Wochenende
Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Feb. 2019)

Es schneit und schneit ..

  

Bei den Fischen ist es teilweise dunkel, habe aber schon abgekehrt.
Werde wohl später wieder raus müssen!

  

Gestern wurden nochmal 2050 Liter Wasser gewechselt.
Temperatur im Teich 8.9 Grad.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Feb. 2019)

Hallo,

bei uns wurde am Freitag, das sonnige und schöne Wetter genutzt, um meinen "alten" Genesis Vliesfilter aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwecken. 
Wurde Zeit, das er nochmal auf Vordermann gebracht wird und ein kleiner Check war auch nötig bevor er mit ruhigem Gewissen verkauft werden konnte! 

           

Eigentlich bzw. eine lange Zeit, wollte ich den Filter nicht verkaufen, sondern eher für Hälterungen - Quarantäne verwenden. 
Nach langen Überlegungen, habe ich mich aber dennoch für einen Verkauf entschieden.

Theoretisch, wäre er jährlich, bis auf 2-4 Wochen im Gartenhaus gestanden oder da ich ja meinen Plan nach wie vor in die Tat umsetzen will - 
Dieses Jahr, meinen Bestand aufzustocken, damit meine Grenze erreicht wird & dann 1-3 Jahre, wirklich zu pausieren. 
Sollte sich mein Plan ermöglichen & da bin ich nahe dran, wäre er in diesem Zeitraum, wirklich nur rumgestanden. 

Deswegen der Verkauf! Der Vliesfilter, hatte ja einen kleinen optischen Mangel, rechts an der hinteren Ecke.
Da wir letztes Jahr ja einen kleinen Brand im Filterhaus hatten, hat er sich hier durch die entstandene Hitze gewellt/verzogen. 

  

Dies stellte aber einen rein optichen Mangel dar. Technisch ist/war der Vlieser in einem TOP Zustand. 
Anscheinend störte sich an dem optischen Mangel nicht viele, denn es trudelten etliche Anfragen ein.. 

Schlussendlich, habe ich einen sehr guten Preis erzielt & noch 1250 € eingenommen 
Da ich die passende UVC auch noch in petto hatte, wurde diese gleich für 350 € mitgegeben (bietet sich ja förmlich an..).

  

Jörg hat dann die weite Fahrt von 3 Stunden auf sich genommen und den Filter gestern bei mir abgeholt. 
Er beginnt aktuell das Koi-Hobby & hat so einen sehr guten Start mit der passenden Technik hingelegt. 

Da es ja eigentlich nicht geplant war, meine Genesis UVC zu verkaufen, da diese noch super bei mir Einzusetzen war ..

  

Musste ich mir eine neue kaufen. 
Entschluss stand schon lange fest -> Sterilsystems mit 110 Watt. 

Welche auch wieder in der schmalen (max. 15 cm breite) "Klarwasserkammer" hinter dem Biofilter hängt. 
Dort muss das Wasser zwingend an Ihr vorbei, um weiter oben von der Wiremesh abgesaugt zu werden. 

Die UVC hängt hier ca. bei 160-170 cm tiefe in einer sehr schmalen Kammer, wo sie wirklich alles schön ausleuchten kann. 
Denke die Leuchte wird hier spätestens Mittwoch hier eintreffen..

Ansonsten kommt nun langsam ab ca. 15:30 Uhr die Sonne zum Teich  
Leider fehlt dieser noch etwas die Kraft um was zu bewirken. 

Richtig los, geht es bei uns hinter dem Haus erst ab Mitte März..
Aktuell hat der Teich eine Wassertemperatur von 8.1 Grad - allen Koi geht es blendend! 

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (7. März 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt mal wieder einen kleinen Bericht meinerseits!
Weiterhin ist alles paletti bei den Koi - die aktuelle Wassertemperatur beträgt 10.4 Grad.
Die Heizung ist seit 10 Minuten aktiv, erhöhe nun im laufe des Tages auf 12 Grad - morgen im laufe des Tages, gehe ich auf 14 Grad + hoch.

Gestern war ein kleiner Werkeltag am Teich, es erfolgte der einbau der neuen Sterilsystems 110 Watt UVC.
Die ich endlich von einem zweiten Händler bekommen habe, nachdem der erste nicht fähig war zu liefern und der Kundenservice unter aller Sau!
Aber das regelt sich schon noch 

Bin sehr zufrieden, war ja jetzt gute 3 Wochen ohne UVC unterwegs..
Vorteil der Sterilsystems, ich kann im Winter einfach auf eine 55 Watt Lampe wechseln, was ich auch vorhabe.

    




Meine Linn-Sauerstoff Sonde wurde einer Wartung unterzogen.
Diese ist seit November 2017 im Betrieb und wurde gestern das erste mal überholt/gereinigt!

Sprich von außen gereinigt, das Lüftungsloch durchstochen - ob nicht irgendwas blockiert oder drin steckt.
Von innen gereinigt und mit neuer Membran + Dichtungsring ausgestattet - anschließend gab es noch eine frische Elektrolytlösung.

Anschließend erfolgte eine neue Eichung - welche morgen auch nochmal wiederholt wird.



Dann wurde noch ein großer Wasserwechsel durchgeführt!

    

    

Am Schluss standen ~ 4750 Liter Wasser auf der Uhr.
Somit flossen im März schon ~ 5800 Liter in den Teich ..


----------



## Alfii147 (7. März 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Weiterhin ist alles paletti bei den Koi - die aktuelle Wassertemperatur beträgt 10.4 Grad.
> Die Heizung ist seit 10 Minuten aktiv, erhöhe nun im laufe des Tages auf 12 Grad - morgen im laufe des Tages, gehe ich auf 14 Grad + hoch.



Wie angekündigt haben wir heute in zwei Schritten, die Teichtemperatur um 1.7 Grad angehoben. 
Um 13 Uhr rum, zeigte das Thermometer 11.3 Grad an & die Heizung wurde abgeschalten. 

Abends wurde dann die Heizung wieder zugeschalten um die 12 Grad-Marke zu erreichen.
Aktuell haben wir eine Wassertemperatur von 12.1 Grad. 

Morgen das gleiche Spiel wieder, damit wir auf 14 Grad + kommen. 
Fische sind Fit, ihnen gefallen solche Temperaturen definitiv besser. 

Bis zum Montag erhöhen wir dann langsam auf 16 Grad um das Immunsystem wieder in Gang zu bringen.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2019)

Wir haben haben übrigens unseren Plan eingehalten & langsam weiter hochgeheizt, bis wir die 16 Grad erreicht hatten. 
Fische sind Top Fit, haben Hunger und flitzen bei aktuell 15.9 Grad durch den Teich.

Seit heute ist es auch endlich mal angenehmer, aktuell trocken und endlich ohne den lästigen Wind!! 

Die Temperatur wird nun so gehalten, bei rund 16 Grad.
Der Tierarzt, diesmal Dr. Bretzinger ist per Mail informiert. Mal sehen, wann ich mit einem Besuch zur Früjahrskontrolle rechnen kann.
Soll ja auch alles tip top sein, wenn die neuen Koi, hier im Mai eintreffen. 

Dann, da es in einem anderen Thread aufkam, mal meine Messtechnik für PH und Sauerstoff. 

Aktuell haben wir bei 15.9 Grad, ein Sauerstoffsättigung von 94 % im Teich.

  

Dieser Wert ist der unterste, welcher eingestellt ist. Sprich bei 94 % springt mein SK an und bringt den Teich wieder auf 101 % Sauerstoffsättigung! 
Dies entspricht 8.98 mg/l Sauerstoff

Dann hier mal mein PH-Messgerät, welches mir dauerhaft den aktuellen PH-Wert wieder gibt:

  

Die PH-Sonde wurde gestern erst wieder frisch geeicht, diese mache ich meist alle zwei Wochen oder wenn mal Zeit und Lust ist.
Ansonsten meldet sie sich spätestens nach 1 Monat, das sie neu geeicht werden möchte. 

Im laufe des Frühjahrs, werde ich aber eine neue Sonde installieren - Kostenpunkt um die 60 €


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

langsam wir das Wetter etwas besser, auch wenn es Nachts noch abkühlt.
Sind wir seit Tagen, knapp unter der 17 Grad-Marke.

Koi geht es prächtig - dennoch ist der Koi-Doc schon gebucht worden 
Termin ist für den Samstag den 13.4 angesetzt. 

Ansonsten läuft alles nach Plan!
Seit dieser Woche, ist auch endlich der Erdhaufen, der seitlich am Grundstücksende gelagert wurde, Geschichte! 

Nun muss nur noch das Pflaster ausgebessert werden, bzw. ein kleines Stück neu gepflastert werden.
Dann kann der Teich verkleidet werden, auch wenn ich immer noch etwas unschlüssig bin ..

Dann kommt schon das optische Finish und eventuell ein paar Pflanzen - mal abwarten.

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um diesen Thread auch wirklich up to date zuhalten, möchte ich euch gerne meinen ersten Neuzugang für die Saison 2019 vorstellen:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

heute möchte ich euch auch hier, meinen zweiten Neuzugang der Saison 2019 vorstellen.
Wie schon der erste, ist auch der zweite ein GinRin Koi geworden, nämlich ein 54 cm großer Marusei Chagoi - weiblich und Nisai.

Beide schwimmen noch beim Händler, bei molligen 23 Grad.
Somit dürfte auch mein Showa (50 cm) in den 4-5 Monaten wo er dort schwimmt, gut zugelegt haben und zum Chagoi größen technisch aufgeschlossen haben.. 






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZllmQLGsQE_


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt wieder ein paar kleine Neuigkeiten!
Ich habe mich nun dafür entschieden, das Pflaster ringsum, sprich am Teich und auch das Pflaster ums Haus rum, zum Teich komplett neu pflastern zu lassen.
Damit das alles ein schönes neues Gesamtbild abgibt!

Auch wird vorne die zweite Holzterasse entfernt und auch dieser Bereich (10 qm) wird neu gepflastert.
Dort findet dann der Grill einen Platz, sowie die Bierbänke sollte es mal zu einer Feier kommen 
Im Sommer hat dort dann auch der Pool oder Whirlpool einen festen Platz! 

Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche, nach den passenden Pflaster. Gefallen tut mir sandfarben bzw. die dreifarbigen Steine (braun-schwarz-grau) - muschelkalk..
Ein Beispielbild, hänge ich an! Insgesamt rechnen wir mit 40 qm welche verlegt werden müssen.

Ich schau auch, das es preislich noch im Rahmen bleibt. Mehr als 15-18 € pro qm möchte ich nicht für das Pflaster aufgeben.
Das jetzige tat ja auch 15 Jahre seine Dienste, aber wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, wird das graue auch gleich gegen ein schöneres ausgetauscht.. 

Pflastern übernimmt ein Bekannter über zwei Wochenenden, dann ist die Sache auch durch und es geht an die Verkleidung des Teiches.
Die Sache mit dem Pflastern, dürfte spätestens in der zweiten Maiwoche durch sein 

           

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dann war ja heute der Koi-Arzt da, auch dieser konnte zum ersten mal den fertigen Teich begutachten.
Habe mir ein Lob abgeholt und als Dank gab es noch sehr Gesunde Fische.

Nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts gefunden! Obwohl ich dachte, das sich doch ein paar Kiemenwürmer eingeschlichen hatten. Aber diese konnte ich anscheinend gut letztes Jahr im Pool mit Praziquantel behandeln 

Aber man sah es den Koi auch an, das sie in super Kondition und sehr fit sind. 
Also steht den neuen Koi nichts im Wege. 

Ansonsten muss ich aber noch dazu sagen, das ich meinen kleinen Bekko (7-9 Jahre alt) gehen lassen habe/musste. Der Koi war zwar soweit Gesund, leider konnte er nicht mehr fressen, bzw. wurde auch schon immer dünner über den Winter. Was genau er für ein Problem hat/hatte, kann man nicht sagen. 

Ich habe ihn die letzten Wochen mit __ Würmer und Co. gefüttert. 
Auch heute hat er nochmal welche bekommen, kurz bevor er schlafen gelegt wurde. 

Konnte ihn auch schön mit der Hand umsetzen - war ein ganz lieber und zahmer.
Hatte hier auch seit 2012 ein schönes Leben. 

Das wäre nun der dritte Koi den ich in 7 Jahren verloren habe, allerdings ohne Selbstverschulden! 
Juni/Juli 2018 - Hajiro mit Herzfehler - Blutarmut in der linken Kieme - Herzinfarkt 
November 2018 - Chagoi eingeschläfert wegen Overialtumor 
April 2019 - Bekko hatte Probleme mit dem Verdauungstrakt 

So, das war es dann auch erstmal wieder ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Apr. 2019)

Also ich finde das dreifarbige Pflaster sehr gut.
Bei dem Muschelkalk Pflaster bin ich mir nicht sicher mit Algenbildung in den schattigen Ecken. 
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich aber noch dazu sagen, das ich meinen kleinen Bekko (7-9 Jahre alt) gehen lassen habe/musste.


Mein Beileid.


----------



## troll20 (14. Apr. 2019)

Auch wenn es traurig ist, lieber so als wenn sie sich noch lange quälen müssen


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es traurig ist, lieber so als wenn sie sich noch lange quälen müssen



Stand seit Januar/Februar schon fest, das er gehen wird..
Letzte Zeit wurde ihm noch schön gemacht & nun direkt neben seinem Teich und Koi-Kumpel (Chagoi) beerdigt!

Man muss auch dazu sagen, der Fisch war augenscheinlich Gesund - keine __ Parasiten oder ähnliches, auch im Oktober beim letzten Check nicht.
Jedoch ist so ein Koi anfällig für Schwächeparasiten, der diese dann auch noch im Wasser verteilt. 
Sowas muss dann auch nicht sein!




XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Also ich finde das dreifarbige Pflaster sehr gut.
> Bei dem Muschelkalk Pflaster bin ich mir nicht sicher mit Algenbildung in den schattigen Ecken.
> Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.
> 
> Mein Beileid.



Ja, wie oben schon geschrieben tendenz zu Muschelkalk! 
Passt gut zur vorderen Terrasse und zum Haus. Denke der neue Teich fügt sich auch gut ein.

Wegen Moosbildung, mache ich mir keine Gedanken, hatten wir die letzten 15 Jahre auch nicht.
Montag oder Dienstag werde ich nochmal zu einem anderen Baugeschäft fahren und mir zwei Angebote für 40 qm einholen.
Der günstigste bekommt dann den Zuschlag! Entfernung bleibt fast gleich, somit egal welcher es wird. Auf den Hof geliefert muss es eh werden.


----------



## Aquaga (16. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Fabian,

da hat sich ja eine Menge getan seit meinem Besuch bei dir! 

Bin ja schon gespannt wie es wirkt, wenn Terrassensteine und Teichverkleidung fertig sind.
Ich hätte mich auch für Muschelkalk entschieden (wenn ich die örtlichen Gegebenheiten richtig im Kopf habe,
würden die anderen Steine die schattige Ecke noch dunkler wirken lassen).

Bei mir dauert es ja noch mindestens bis Ende des Jahres bis ich mein Teichumfeld fertig gestalten kann


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Apr. 2019)

Servus,

musst im Sommer nochmal kommen, dann sollte alles fertig sein! 
Ja dauert alles noch etwas bzw. zieht sich, aber in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
Muss auch schauen, wie ich körperlich Fit bin - hab genug Wehwehchen  

Hinten ist, wenn die Sonne mal kommt bzw. in der Hauptnutzzeit dauerhaft vorhanden.
Da gibt es dann keine schattigen Bereiche mehr.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

seit ca. 2 Tagen, merkte man den Koi an, das Sie in Laichstimmung gekommen sind..
Es wurde ab und an mal gejagt, aber nur kurz.

Anschließend kamen meine drei Laichbürsten zum Einsatz, welche sich seit 2 Tagen im hinten Teil des Teiches befanden. 
Gestern war das fressen schon uninteressant, da war es schon klar was kommen würde.

Also gestern einen größeren Wasserwechsel druchgeführt und mal 20 cm abgelassen..
Heute mittag, platschen im Teich..

Ich raus und die Abdeckung von Teich und Filter aufgeklappt. 
Es fehlten gute 5-6 cm Wasser - der Skimmer war außer Betrieb bzw. hatte nicht mehr genug Zog..

Erstmal gut gepült und Wasser zugeschalten.
Teich trüb wie nochmal was, Gestank nach Fisch..

Mein Dainichi Benigoi sieht wieder aus ..  

Teich ist wieder voll und er spült  
Nun heißt es abwarten, da sie noch nicht fertig sind ..


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2019)

Bei wie viel Grad Teich-Temperatur und Wasser-Höhe/ Tiefe der Sonde hast du bei dir?
Wurde aufgesalzen?

Bei mir sind um die 20 ° an der Oberfläche und 19° C in 70 cm tiefe.

Habe noch gar keine Erfahrungen mit dem Ablaichen der Koi gemacht.
Die Laichbürste liegt in der Flachwasserzone auf 7-10 cm tiefe.
Was wäre denn der Ideale Fall?

Zur Zeit habe ich die Algenblüte im Teich, habe aber gelesen, dass das die alten signalisiert, viel Futter für den Nachwuchs und “Verstecke“ für die Brut.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2019)

Ich habe aktuell 19.3 Grad im Teich!
Habe aber gestern auch die Temperatur mit einem großen Wasserwechsel von 19.8 auf 19.5 gesenkt. Um die Koi etwas anzuregen, bei den Panzerwelsen im Aquarium klappt dies immer ganz gut! Anschließend der Fall der Außentemperatur mit Wind und Regen, dazu die heutigen kleinen Wasserwechsel, stehen wir nun bei ich korrigiere nicht bei 19.3 sondern jetzt im Augenblick bei 19.2 

Das Thermometer befindet sich im TF, im DN 200 Ausgang zur Biologie.
Hier hat es eine super Strömung und gibt mir auch die Wassertemperatur im Teich wieder ..

Die Genesis Heizung & Steuerung hängt hinten im Filterkeller und misst ganz unten in der Ecke im Teich.
Da ich aber eine Umwälzung von über 1x pro Stunde habe, gibt es da keine merklichen Unterschiede. Wird aber demnächst außer Betrieb genommen, verbraucht nur unnötig Strom. Abgelesen werden kann es eh nur unten im Filterkeller.

Salz, bzw. ein aufsalzen des Teiches gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2019)

Okay, dann sind Temperaturen ganz ähnlich.
Bei  der Fressunlust bin ich mir nicht sicher (Sinkfutter) , habe aber den Eindruck.
Die Laichbürste liegt in der Flachwasserzone bei 5- 10 cm tiefe.

Finde es noch ein wenig früh.

Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2019)

Was heißt Fressunlust? Gefressen haben Sie natürlich, aber man merkte, es war etwas anderes wichtiger als fressen. Das war für mich ein klares Zeichen, das es demnächst losgehen könnte, deswegen auch der von mir gemachte größere Wasserwechsel. Füttere übrigens auch 60/40 (Sinkfutter/Schwimmfutter).

Wir sind hinten auch noch noch nicht zum Ende gekommen, gibt immer noch treibereien und einiges an geplätscher. 

Bei mir ist alles 200 cm tief, die Bürsten hängen in einer sehr gut durchströmten Ecke.
Ich persönlich, würde die Bürsten ins tiefere Wasser setzen, mir wäre das mit den Verletzungen zu riskant in der geringen Tiefe.


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2019)

Ich persönlich, würde die Bürsten ins tiefere Wasser setzen, mir wäre das mit den Verletzungen zu riskant in der geringen Tiefe.[/QUOTE]

Aha gut zu wissen.
In der Flachwasserzone ist eine Ufermatte.

In Sachen ablaichen bin ich noch Blutiger Anfänger, gebe ich zu.

Was deine Bürsten hängen in 2 m tiefe.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2019)

Nein, der Teich ist durchgängig 203 cm tief..
Die Brüsten hängen in der ersten Ecke, mit Rundung welche sehr gut durchströmt wird.

Eine treibt eher an der Wasseroberfläche, die anderen sind ca. 30-40 cm unter Wasser, eine habe ich umgeknickt, damit sich ein Kneul bildet und sie schön drin rum wurschteln können.


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2019)

Genau, habe die Bürste auch als Kissen geformt in 30 cm tiefe (noch mal umgegangen).
In der Nähe der Strömungspumpe und der Sauerstoff ist auch nicht weit weg.
  
Der WW ist in Arbeit und den Rest muss die Natur jetzt machen.

Eigentlich machen Jungfische nur Arbeit aber ich möchte mal sehen wer mit wem und interessant ist auch was dabei hervor kommt.


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2019)

Eine Frage schwirrt mir noch im Kopf herum;
Deckst du das Laichgut ab, mit einer Gase oder wird es entnommen?
Bekanntlich fressen die Koi auch gerne mal Eiweiß bzw ihre eigene Brut.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

etwas spät die Antwort, tut mir Leid.
Ich habe die Laichbürsten am Sonntag, sprich zwei Tage später entnommen, wo die Koi augenscheinlich fertig waren ..
Anschließend werden die Bürsten getrocknet, dann kann der Laich schön entfernt werden.

Nachfolgend ein paar größere Wasserwechsel - fertig!
Die Koi erholen sich langsam, auch mein GR Soragoi liegt nicht mehr ab und die Schuppen sind wieder am Körper angelegt.

Morgen oder Donnerstag erfolgt dann nochmal ein größerer Wasserwechsel.

Tut sich denn bei Dir was ?
Und ich würde eventuell die Laichbürsten von der Pflanzzone aus längs ins Wasser rein hängen ..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ansonsten möchte ich gerne wieder schönes - warmes Wetter!!
Nervt das trübe und regnerische Wetter - wobei heute schon wieder die Sonne rausgekommen ist.

Habe heute begonnen die Pflastersteine, die wegen des Teichbaues schon entfernt wurde um zuschichten und in den Innenhof verlagert.
Morgen wird die Holzterrasse entfernt und Donnerstag oder Freitag wird schon begonnen, den ersten Teil des Pflasters zu entfernen.
Wenn alles gut geht und das Wetter passt & ich hoffe es passt, dann fängt Jürgen am Samstag schon mal hinten am Teich an, damit das schon mal erledigt ist...

Die entfernten Pflastersteine, dürften so um die 25 - 30 Qm sein werden von jemanden aus Ebay-Kleinanzeigen abgeholt.
Habe ich zur kostenlosen Abholung reingeschrieben, wahnsinn was da Nachrichten ankamen 
Hätte ich fast Geld verlangen können.. ABER Hauptsache weg - entsorgen würde ja auch ein paar Hundert € kosten.

Entschieden habe ich mich übrigens für eine Art "Muschelkalk" sind heute schon von unserem Baumarkt hier im Ort gelliefert worden - 3 Paletten.

Ansonsten haben wir aktuell eine Temperatur von 19.7 Grad im Teich - Fische erholen sich und fressen wieder begierig.

liebe Grüße- Fabian


----------



## samorai (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Fabian!
Bei mir tut sich in der Hinsicht auf Vermehrung gar nichts.
Die Luft-Temperatur geht in den Keller, im Teich habe ich von einst 19°C nur noch 14,6 ° C .
Das entspricht nun auf gar keinen Fall einer Temperatur zum Ablaichen.

Aber etwas gutes kann ich vermelden, die Algen-Blüte löst sich in ihre Bestandteile auf und man kann wieder deutlicher sehen was im Wasser passiert.
Eventuell noch 1 1/2 Wochen, dann wird es ausgestanden sein.

Danke für deinen Tipp, aber mir erschließt nicht warum die Bürsten in den Teich herein ragen sollten.


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tipp, aber mir erschließt nicht warum die Bürsten in den Teich herein ragen sollten.


Na das wäre ja blöd wenn die davor auf der Wiese liegen und die Koi extra raus aus dem Wasser müssen um Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Mai 2019)

Schau mal, so:

 

Auch mit bisschen Abstand, damit Sie schön seitlich von beiden Seiten kommend, durchschwimmen können .. Treiben dann auch eher an der Wasseroberfläche und reiben oder drücken sich nicht am Boden entlang. So wird auch etwas das Verletzungsrisiko minimiert.

Meine hatten hinter her auch ein paar Kratzer, der GR Soragoi sogar abstehende Schuppen und bei mir ist nur Folie am rand, glatt. So minimierst du halt wirklich ein paar Verletzungen, muss ja nicht sein sowas ..

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ansonsten sind gestern die Paletten mit den neuen Pflastersteinen geliefert worden.
Heute habe ich, trotz Feiertag die Holzterasse abgebaut und am Schluss abgerissen  

Da mache ich dann einen größeren gepflasterten Bereich hin, als zweite Terrasse. 
Für feiern - Bierbänke - Grill und Sonnenschirm. 
Oder für uns im Sommer, der Platz für einen größeren Pool (12 000 Liter - Rechteckpool) oder kleiner Jacuzzi  

Wir fangen auch vorne an der Terrasse an, da wir die Koi, direkt nach dem laichen nicht gleich wieder stressen wollen.


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2019)

Danke Fabian, leuchtet ein.


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

natürlich gibt es auch wieder über die Arbeiten im Garten, einen kleine Dokumentation mit Bildern..

Hier das am Dienstag gelieferte Pflaster:

      

Zuerst (gestern) wurde die zweite Terrasse vorne entfernt, hier wird ein gepflasterter Bereich von 5x3 Meter entstehen.

 

Heute ging es dann ans entfernen des Pflasters ..


  

  

  

Das alte Pflaster wurde vorne in der Hofeinfahrt abgestellt.
Wird morgen Vormittag gleich von jemanden abgeholt.


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Mai 2019)

Am Ende sah es dann so aus, der vordere/seitliche Teil des Pflaster wurde bereits komplett entfernt..

 

Aktuell sind 12 Meter Pflaster entfernt worden ..

 

 

Dieser Abschnitt erfolgt dann morgen, nachdem wir ein paar Sachen im Baumarkt besorgt haben..

 

Wie man hier schon sehen kann, haben wir den kleinen Anbau seitlich am Gartenhaus entfernt..
Ein paar Seiten zuvor, sieht man das Gartenhaus noch mit Anbau ..

 

Hier ist nun wieder ausreichend Platz zum Bewegen vorhanden.


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Mai 2019)

*Dann geht's mit dem zweiten Teil weiter ..
*
Unser Abholer aus Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, war pünktlich heute Vormittag hier und hat seine erste Fuhre abgeholt.
Wir waren derweil im Baumarkt und haben die letzten Utensilien geholt - ein Stress, es gab eine 20 % Aktion - alle Kassen dicht .. 

Anschließend wurde das letzte Pflaster hinten am Koiteich entfernt.

  

  

  

  

Somit ist mein Part erledigt und Andreas hat morgen einige Fuhren an Steinen abzuholen.
Denke 3-4 Fahrten muss er noch tätigen, dann ist das Zeug auch weg. 

Randsteine habe ich drinnen gelassen, die zu entfernen ist mit meiner Leiste nicht drin!
Da tue ich mich also auch gar nicht mit ab. Dies dürfen dann die Arbeiter morgen erledigen..
Ich hoffe doch, das Wetter spielt morgen noch mit *Daumendrück* 

Ein weiterer Schritt, zum neuen Garten! Sollte alles passen, sind die Pflasterarbeiten einschließlich nächsten Samstag schon abgeschlossen.
Dann kann auch endlich mit der Verkleidung des Teiches begonnen werden =)


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Mai 2019)

Servus,

zum Glück hat das Wetter einigermaßen mitgespielt, es kamen zwar ab und an ein paar Regenschauer runter, aber es konnten draußen weiter gearbeitet werden!
Die Randsteine wurden entfernt, der Bereich der zweiten Terrasse ausgehoben, Randsteine gesetzt .. - aber seht selbst.

Aktueller Stand:

  

  

  

  

Jetzt muss erstmal über die Woche verteilt, die überschüssige Erde entfernt werden.
Zum Glück habe ich eine ganze Woche Zeit, habe Spätschicht, da geht nicht viel bis gar nichts 

Ansonsten muss ich mir bezüglich hinten noch Gedanken machen, ob ich nicht etwas mehr hinten Pflastern lasse..
Aber mal sehn! Nächsten Samstag geht es weiter ..


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Mai 2019)

Es gibt mal wieder ein neues Update, es geht Schritt für Schritt vorwärts.
Vorhin wurde noch etwas Erde zur Oma verfrachtet, da morgen schon der Rollrasen angeliefert wird.
Bis Samstag, ist also die überschüssige Erde, bei uns weg (hoffentlich) 

Das nächste was passiert, ist das Setzen der Randsteine, das haben wir uns wegen der Koi, für den Schluss aufgehoben.
Es wurde aber gestern schon kräftig gehämmert und mit dem großen Schlaghammer, der alte Beton am Teich entfernt.
Hat sie nicht unbedingt gekümmert .. 

  

Ansonsten wurde von vorne bis hinten, das Pflaster bereits verlegt.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Farbwahl, mir gefällt es sehr gut!


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt mal wieder ein paar Bilder von den Koi.
Ist ja nun schon etwas länger her, seitdem ich Bilder gezeigt habe 

Als erstes mal mein Dickerchen 

 

 

 

Der GR Soragoi frisst mir noch die Haare vom Kopf, kleiner Nimmersatt

 

 

Hier sieht man, wenn man genau hinsieht unten am Boden meinen 18 Jahre alten Black Moor - __ Schleierschwanz


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Mai 2019)

Weiter geht es mit dem fertigen Pflaster ..


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Mai 2019)

Währenddessen arbeite ich immer mal wieder ein paar Minuten daran, die Erde zu entsorgen.
Habe wirklich keine Lust dazu, nach dem Teichbau eine meiner schlimmsten Arbeiten!!

Der vordere Bereich ist bereits fertig:
 

Nun fehlt noch der hintere Bereich ..
 

Letzte gute Erde ist abgetragen und zu Oma rüber gefahren worden.
 

Jetzt muss nur noch der Schutt weg, schmeiße ich zum Nachbarn rüber.. 
Weitere Bilder folgen!


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Mai 2019)

Endstand von heute ..

  

Das ist der letzte Rest, der nur noch verschoben werden muss..

  

Hinten sind wir schon auf der gewünschten Höhe ..

  

  

  

Hier sind wir schon auf gewünschter Höhe, kommt ein Unkrautvlies drauf.
Anschließend diese Waben und dann kommt überall unser ausgesuchter Kies drauf.

  

Bleibt jetzt auch erstmal so, die nächsten zwei Wochen..
Jetzt gibt es erstmal vorrangig was anderes zu tun - eilt ja nicht.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt mal wieder ein Status - Update, auch wenn ein nicht zu erfreuliches, für mich zumindest..!
Tja, was soll ich sagen..

Seit ein bis zwei Tagen beobachte ich schon wieder leichtes hetzen im Teich.
Dachte mir die wollen doch nicht schon wieder .. ?

Gestern wieder einen größeren Wasserwechsel gemacht (wie so oft auch ..).
Komme heute kurz vor 12 Uhr zum Teich hinter, öffne meine Klappe, wie immer.

Teich ist trüb, es fehlen wieder gute 5-6 cm Wasser zusätzlich war diesmal mein Überlauf umgebogen.
Dazu kommt das meine Wiremesh ordentlich pumpt, somit braucht sie konstante Werte, sonst geht nichts mehr.
Aber die Anlage war schon noch im Sparmodus in Betrieb, hauptsächlich hat der Skimmer seine Arbeit verrichtet.
Da die Bodenabläufe seit knapp 5 Tagen schon stark mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen hatten.

 

Tja, wie gings weiter? Die Koi wuseln durch den Teich, es spritzt..
Was sehe ich hinten in der Ecke unten am Boden liegen, meinen Maruten Ochiba -> Tod!

 

Maruten Ochiba - Nisai - Männlich - Yoshikigoi - 47 cm groß

 

Der Koi war gestern noch kerngesund, haben um 21 Uhr noch gefressen..
Der kleine hat keinerlei Verletzungen, sowie schöne rote Kiemen, vermutlich erst 1-2 Stunden vorher verstorben..

Hat sogar noch Samen unten abgesondert, eventuell war ihm die Hetzjagd zu viel (Herzinfarkt) - ich weiß es nicht.
Am Sauerstoffgehalt lag es übrigens nicht, der betrug 106 % Sauerstoffsättigung bei 21.2 Grad.

Tja, sehr schade. Währenddessen ich den kleinen direkt neben dem Teich begraben habe, lief wieder Frischwasser in den Teich..
Als der Teich wieder seinen finalen Wasserstand erreicht hatte, habe ich die BA gespült..

Wie die letzten Tage, kam nicht mehr viel an - die Fadenalgen waren zu viel.
So ein Problem hatte ich bisher auch noch nie, die Algen waren auch nur als Kreis um die BA, sonst nirgends.

Als gedacht Arschlecken - ausgezogen reingesprungen und an die 20 Minuten da unten in 2 Metern tiefe gekämpft und alle Algen entfernt.
War doch anstrengender als gedacht, da ich immer zur hinteren linken Ecke schwimmen musste um die erbeuteten Fadenalgen los zuwerden.

Anschließen die BA wieder gespült, jetzt war wieder richtig Damp dahinter!
Kam auch noch allerhand raus, da ich zusätzlich noch die Ba angehoben habe und wieder montier.

Gleich die Wiremesh wieder auf 1350 Umdrehungen gesetzt und der Teich war innerhalb 1 1/2 Stunden wieder glas klar.

Das war es erstmal..
Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo Alfi!
Tut mir leid um deinen Koi. 

Ist eine tägliche Rueckspuelung nicht besser wie eine "Not OP"an den Domdeckel?


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Mai 2019)

Servus Ron,

Danke Dir!
Schade, aber man kann es halt nicht ändern oder in die Tiere reinschauen ..

Die Fadenalgen, sind in kürzester Zeit gewachsen, kreisförmig 20 cm von den Bodenabläufen entfernt.
Anschließend wurden Sie angesaugt und haben sich innen verhakt und kein Wasser mehr durch gelassen.
Anderweitig waren auch keine Fadenalgen im Teich, nur dort im Sog.

Sobald ich die Ba geschlossen habe, konnte ich die Fadenalgen entfernen (mit Rechen rausziehen).
BA wieder geöffnet, funktioniert, bis es sie gleich wieder hinein gezogen hat.

Algenmittel möchte ich wegen den paar Algen nicht anwenden.
Salz kommt eigentlich auch nicht in den Teich..

Dann musste ich halt kurz ran, nun ist Ruhe.
Da hüpfe ich lieber kurz rein, mache das ordentlich bevor ich stundenlang draußen stehe und die Algen kescher oder raus reiße..

Habe im Monat Mai aber auch etwas wenig Wasser gewechselt.
Im März und April waren es immer an die 5-7000 Liter mehr, das werde ich nun wieder erhöhen.

Notiere mir immer wie viel Wasser genau gewechselt wurde..


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht wäre es mal einen Fred wert,   wie spuele ich den BA sauber ohne tauchen.


----------



## Ida17 (31. Mai 2019)

Moin Fabian,

mein Beileid für das arme Tier  

Und dazu der Ärger im Teich, den braucht man nicht unbedingt neben einer Baustelle.
Kopf hoch!

Das Pflaster sieht richtig klasse aus, toll gemacht!


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Mai 2019)

Servus miteinander, 



samorai schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es mal einen Fred wert,   wie spuele ich den BA sauber ohne tauchen.



Kannst du gerne machen! 
Die Fadenalgen waren ja 20 cm vom Ba entfernt, fest an der Folie verankert.. 
Da kann ich spülen was ich will, wenn ich die nicht losbekomme.. Genug wumms ist ja vorhanden ..





Ida17 schrieb:


> mein Beileid für das arme Tier



Danke!



Ida17 schrieb:


> Das Pflaster sieht richtig klasse aus, toll gemacht!



Nochmals Danke! 

Die Koi haben übrigens eine zweite Runde eingelegt, Teich sieht wieder aus wie Sau..
Wasser läuft automatisch zu ..

Habe jetzt auch sicherheitshalber die Laichbürsten wieder rein gehangen, nicht das sie sich verletzen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Juni 2019)

Auch mein Beileid, 
War ein sehr schönes Tier. 
Da war der kleine aber auch schon recht früh dran mit seinem Alter, vielleicht auch mit ein Grund. 
Bin mal gespannt wann es bei uns los geht...
Laichbürsten hängen bei uns schon seit 1 Woche drin, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

heute wurde wieder voller Spannung um halb 12 die Abdeckung geöffnet.
Was erblickt man? Glasklares Wasser und es ist vorerst Ruhe (hoffentlich). 

Durch die 2-3 Tage dauer laichen, ist der Nitrit leicht angestiegen auf 0.05! 
Teichtemperatur ist durch die ganzen Wasserwechsel auch gefallen und zwar auf 20.7 Grad.

Aktuell lasse ich nochmal 3000-4000 Liter Wasser ab und fülle wieder mit frischem auf. 
Hoffe dann ist erstmal Ruhe, damit die Temperatur wieder steigen kann - Heizung gibt es aktuell nicht bei 26 Grad! 

Ansonsten ist der Teich wie geleckt, keine einzige Alge ist mehr zu finden.
Habe ich gute Vorarbeit geleistet, den Rest haben die Koi übernommen.. 





XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Auch mein Beileid,
> War ein sehr schönes Tier.
> Da war der kleine aber auch schon recht früh dran mit seinem Alter, vielleicht auch mit ein Grund.



Danke! Ja war ein nettes Kerlchen, aber etwas schüchtern - Kerl eben..

Unser zweijähriges Soragoi weibchen wird auch dauernd gejagt und ist immer mitten drin.
Das dicke Showa weibchen, die es eigentlich nötig hätte, hält sich brav raus und frisst lieber seelenruhig anschließend den Laich ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Juni 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Unser zweijähriges Soragoi weibchen wird auch dauernd gejagt und ist immer mitten drin.
> Das dicke Showa weibchen, die es eigentlich nötig hätte, hält sich brav raus und frisst lieber seelenruhig anschließend den Laich ..


Schon verrückt....


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Juni 2019)

Der Teich ist klar, anscheinend ist das Treiben vorerst vorbei - Laichbürsten entfernt! 
Temperatur geht auch aufwärts -> 21.3 Grad


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

wenn alles glatt läuft, kann ich demnächst mit der Außenverkleidung des Teiches beginnen.
Bin endlich fündig geworden, bzw. wir wissen nun genau, wie wir den Teich verkleiden wollen.

Der Teich ist übrigens Algen frei geblieben 

Dann haben sich unsere neuen Koi gut eingelebt, alle sind wieder Fit und munter.
Geht auch schon wieder ordentlich Futter in den Teich.

Demnächst gibt es neue Fotos/Videos von den neuen Mitbewohnern. 

schönes Wochenende noch
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Juli 2019)

Servus,

es gibt mal wieder ein kleines Update, meinerseits!
In der letzten Zeit, war es leider etwas stressig ..

Die Koi haben mich mit ihrem ständigen ablaichen, auch gut auf trapp gehalten.
Hoffe hier ist nun endlich mal Ruhe. 

Heute wird nochmal ein großer Wasserwechsel durchgeführt und alles durchgecheckt.
Denn für mich geht es morgen früh, für 10 Tage nach Ägypten, bisschen entspannen.. 
Die Koi sind aber in guten Händen & sollte was sein, ist unser Tierarzt immer Rufbereit.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, das ich euch nach meinem Urlaub, zeitig den verkleideten Teich zeigen kann.
Bin schon gespannt, wie alles fertig aussehen wird. 

Bis dahin, liebe Grüße
Fabian


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2019)

Na dann erholt euch erst einmal gut im Winterurlaub


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Juli 2019)

Servus,

wir sind wieder gut aus dem Urlaub gekommen.
War wirklich sehr schön, allerdings wie hier auch stellenweise sehr heiß ..  
Schöner Urlaub! 

Tja, was war nicht so schön? Letzten Mittwoch, gegen Abend hin einen Anruf von Zuhause bekommen.
Die Pumpe - Wiremesh wäre ausgefallen - nichts läuft mehr. 

Na toll, von weiter Ferne kann man auch schlecht reagieren bzw. die Sache ansehen.
Controller zeigte nur an, die Pumpe wäre thermisch überlastet, man solle die Pumpe runterregeln.

Natürlich funktionierte davon leider nichts, auch wurde die Pumpe gekühlt usw.
Fehler gelöscht, jedoch wollte die Pumpe nicht mehr anlaufen. 

Toll! Und das bei draußen an die 40 Grad. Wasser hatte 23.6 Grad.. 
Ohne das System war natürlich auch der reine Sauerstoff nicht zu gebrauchen.

Aber alles halb so schlimm, natürlich dennoch ärgerlich.
Blue Eco 320 angeschmissen, leider nur auf auf 1200 Umdrehungen möglich, bezüglich systembedingten einlaufens ..
Derweil dreht sie aber schon mit 2200 Umdrehung, was ausreicht. 

Meine DM Vario, welche schon etliche Jahre alt ist, regelt den Rest.
Diese hängt in der letzten Kammer, bevor die Pumpen (Blue Eco und Wiremesh) ansaugen.

Die DM Vario lief zuvor auf 100% bis die Blue Eco von 1200 auf 2200 Umdrehungen erhöht werden konnte.
Aktuell läuft die Vario auf 80 % - beide Pumpen verbrauchen 240-260 Watt, was die Wiremesh ansonsten alleine mit 90 Watt regelt. 

ABER das wichtigste ist, das System stand nie still und lief/läuft unverändert weiter.
Den Koi ging und geht es prächtig und haben richtig Kohldampf. 

Montag früh, bin ich aus dem Urlaub gekommen, habe es mir etwas angeschaut..
Dienstag dann die Wiremesh ausgebaut, ging schneller als gedacht, innerhalb 10 Minuten war alles erledigt.

Das gute Verpacken usw. hat länger gedauert als der Ausbau selbst.
Aber sie soll ja auch sicher bei Wiremesh GmbH ankommen! 

11:56 Uhr fertig geworden, schnell auf die Post im Ort gerast welche um 12 Uhr für die Mittagspause schließen.
Pakete werden dort nämlich um 13 Uhr rum abgeholt und erreichen dann am nächsten Tag zu 90 % auch noch den Empfänger. 

Geschafft! Rückmeldung heute bekommen seitens Wiremehs. Pumpe ist um halb 1 eingetroffen.
Nun heißt es warten, ob bis Freitag noch eine Rückmeldung ins Haus flattert.

Pumpe hat noch knapp über 1 Jahr Garantie.
Bin gespannt .. & werde berichten ..

Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Aug. 2019)

Kurze Rückmeldung bezüglich der Wiremesh - Pumpe.
Gestern noch eine Email bekommen, das die Pumpe heute (Freitag) rausgeschickt wird.
Könnte somit Montag, spätestens Dienstag wieder bei uns eintreffen. 

Das Steuergerät wurde komplett gelöscht und die Software komplett neu aufgespielt.
Nun springt auch die Pumpe wieder an bzw. erkennt das Signal, was die Steuerung schickt. 

War auch auf dem Prüfstand, also alles wieder in Ordnung. 
Das ist das mit der ganzen Technik.. aber zum Glück, läuft sie wieder!


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Aug. 2019)

Ich habe mich mal mit Koihaus Ingolstadt kurzgeschlossen, sehr netter Mann..
War auch kurz hier, als die Pumpe am Teich ausfiel.

Er wird Mitte August vorbei kommen, dann sprechen wir ein paar kleine Änderungen durch.
Einen Platz an der Bio habe ich noch frei, wo eine Pumpe anzuschließen ist.
Hier wird meine alte Dm Vario ihren Platz finden und dann verrrohrt.

Damit zur Sicherheit 2x Pumpen angeschlossen sind, sollte die Wiremesh meinen, wiedermal auszufallen.
Auch ist es für die Familie sicherer, 2x Knöpfe drücken und das System läuft ohne Pause weiter. 
So kann der nächste Urlaub auch ohne Sorgen kommen. 

Der PP 65 wird nochmal direkt an den Abfluss angeschlossen.
Dieser hat hinten noch einen Ablauf/Öffnung welchen ich direkt an den Abfluss anschließen will, so kann ich ohne Strom einfach Wasser ablassen.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Aug. 2019)

Eigentlich hätte mich die Pumpe am Montag per UPS erreichen sollen.
Leider klingelte der nette Fahrer nicht & schmiss nur einen Zettel in den Briefkasten. 

Durfte dann das Paket am Dienstag in der Packstation abholen.
Mittags habe ich die Wiremesh dann eingebaut, aktuell läuft Sie genau seit 24 Stunden wieder.

Hoffe diesmal läuft sie durch!


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Aug. 2019)

Dann noch was erfreuliches! 

Morgen hole ich meinen drei restlichen bereits schon Anfang des Jahres bezahlten Koi ab.
Diese habe ich hier schon vorgestellt.

GR Showa
GR Chagoi
Goshiki 

Alle drei sind weiblich und aktuell noch Nisai.

Mario (Majestic Koi) fährt morgen von Österreich hoch nach Frankfurt, hier kommt er relativ nahe an mir vorbei.
Kann die Koi in Regensburg in Empfang nehmen. Ist eine Fahrt von lediglich 45-50 Minuten.
Den Versand spare ich mir auch noch, für 3 Boxen. 

Hoffe ich kann euch morgen Bilder präsentieren.


----------



## teichern (13. Aug. 2019)

Ohne Fotos ist es nicht passiert!!!


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Aug. 2019)

Das Geschehen liegt ja auch noch in der Zukunft


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Aug. 2019)

Heute habe ich in Regensburg meine letzten 3 Koi für dieses Saison abgeholt ..

Sie wurden sehr komfortabel nach Hause kutschiert 

  

Dann ging's ans auspacken und anpassen ..

  

  

  

Währenddessen lief frisches Wasser in den Teich und ich habe 125 KG Salz zugegeben. 
Diesmal salze auch ich etwas auf, da ich kein 5tes Laichspiel mehr gebrauchen kann!

Die ausgepackten Koi - besonders gut gefällt mir der Goshiki 

  

  

Durften dann ca. 30 Minuten in der Wanne verbringen, anschließend wurden die Koi noch kurz in die Messwanne übergesiedelt. 

  

Gesicht mal außer Acht lassen, so schwer war er gar nicht 

Alle Koi sind weiblich und zwei Jahre alt.

GinRin Chagoi - Marusei - 55 cm 

  

  

Goshiki - Kawakami - 52 cm

  

  

GinRin Showa - Conias - 52 cm

  

  

Habe die Koi einige Zeit im Teich beobachtet, gegen Abend hin kamen der Goshiki und der GR Showa sogar schon zur Hand. Futter gibt es natürlich erstmal nicht.. 

Die Koi von Mario sind schon etwas länger auf Diät & meine seit Dienstag.

Habe auch von jedem Koi Einzelvideos gemacht, welche ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt hier hochladen werde. Da sieht man die Koi wensentlich besser bzw. machen im Video eine bessere Figur. 

mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Okt. 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt mal wieder ein Feiertags-Update!

Heute möchte ich euch gerne mal die Wandverkleidung des Teiches zeigen..
Zusätzlich habe ich vor dem Teich, an den Stehplätzen, noch Wegplatten eingefasst.

Zuerst wollte ich hier auch, nut mit 2-3 Platten arbeiten, den Rest mit Lavakies.
Habe mich aber bedingt dadruch das wir meist zu mehreren davor stehen, für eine komplette Platten Linie entschieden.

Für die Wandverkleidung, habe ich das gewählt, was ich schon von Anfang an im Kopf hatte.
Eine Steinverkleidung! Jedoch in Plastik, was meiner Meinung nach, nicht wirklich auffällt.
Habe längere Zeit nach der Variante gesucht, da sie leichter zu verkleiden ist bzw. zu befestigen. 
Sind Paneele wo auch für den Hausbau verwendet werden. 25 Jahre Garantie darauf.

Mir gefällts ..


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Okt. 2019)

Hallo,

heute war Rainer am Teich & er erfolgte der Herbstcheck.
Alle Koi geht es bestens, wieder nichts auszusetzen - alle Koi sind clean.

Sie sind aber aktuell auch sehr fidel, was mich sehr freut.
Futter fliegt die letzten zwei Tage wieder vermehrt in den Teich.

Habe zwar etwas Nitrit, aber noch 1.7% Salz im Teich - somit ohne Probleme.
Wusste ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, habe kein Messgerät - muss ich doch mal eines besorgen..

Demnächst geht es weiter mit dem Bericht der Abdeckung & Umrandung.

Desweiteren habe ich heute auch meinen Motorradführerschein erfolgreich bestanden. 
Super Tag! 

Bis bald & liebe Grüße ...


----------



## samorai (15. Okt. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich heute auch meinen Motorradführerschein erfolgreich bestanden.



Glückwunsch Alfii und was soll es denn werden, Chopper oder etwas anderes?
Hauptsache es macht Spaß !


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Okt. 2019)

Danke Dir! 
Ich bin damals, mit Autoführerschein knapp zwei Jahre mit einem Peugeot Metroplis RS (37 PS) gefahren.
War ein großes Ungetüm mit 265 KG.

Diesmal möchte ich gerne etwas schlankes & spritziges -> deswegen Nakedbike.
Was es schließlich wird, wird sich zeigen.

Gefallen tun mir, die Kawasaki Z650+900 - Honda CB650R - KTM Duke 790
Und die Suzuki SV 650 (76 PS) welche auch meine Fahrschulmaschine war.

Da ich diese jetzt gewohnt bin, auch super mit zurecht kommen.
Dazu toller V2 + Sound - Drehmomentstark von unten raus.

Könnte es werden, erstmal für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre.

Hänge mal ein Bild an ..


----------



## samorai (15. Okt. 2019)

Tolle Carre und viel Spaß damit.

Ich bin ja ein "Ostkind" und uns wurde damals ( über die GST) eingeräumt den Motorrad Lappen für 66 Ost Mark zu machen.
Wer das nicht gemacht hat....... 
Leider hat es bei mir nur zur MZ 150 gereicht, mit 26 habe ich dann Oma ihr Haus um und ausgebaut.
Da waren die Motorrad - Zeiten schnell vorbei.
Als allgemeines Transportmittel musste ein Auto her. 
Und jetzt........ Jetzt bin ich verwöhnt .


----------



## Aquaga (16. Okt. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute war Rainer am Teich & er erfolgte der Herbstcheck.
> Alle Koi geht es bestens, wieder nichts auszusetzen - alle Koi sind clean.


Glückwunsch! Das will man als Koikichi von seinem Doc hören.  



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich heute auch meinen Motorradführerschein erfolgreich bestanden.
> Super Tag!
> 
> Bis bald & liebe Grüße ...



Nochmal Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club 

Obwohl ein Westkind, war meine erste (Anfang der 90er) auch eine MZ..... ich glaube MZ TS 250/1 mit 19 PS. 
Bin dann über eine kleine Naked, der CB 450 S (die mit dem roten Gitterrohrrahmen) und einer Kawasaki KLR 650 (schwerer Bock )
bei leichten und kräftigen Sportenduros gelandet (KTM LC4 620 Competition). Es geht einfach nix über einen großen Eintopf 

Das waren noch Zeiten..... als man noch ohne großen Ärger zu riskieren mit seinem Bike im Dreck wühlen konnte.

Tja, aber man wird älter und die Zeiten ändern sich. Nun steht nur noch eine Vespa GT 200 Granturismo in der Garage
(letztes Baujahr der 4-Takt Vespa mit Vergaser, bevor die auf Einspritzung und Kat umgestellt haben...
hat also etwas mehr Bums und fährt locker ihre 130 km/h), was ja für Landstraßen ausreichend ist 

Ich bin schon mal auf deine "zukünftige Bike-Historie" gespannt


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Habe zwar etwas Nitrit, aber noch 1.7% Salz im Teich


1.7 % wäre etwas viel.
Auch 0,7 % wäre viel.
Das ist das Maximum was ich aufsalzen würde.
Wann wurde denn zuletzt aufgesalzen und was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2019)

Wie oben beschrieben sind 1.7 % Salz im Wasser.
Dies stammt noch vom aufsalzen Ende August..

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sind doch einige hier mit Mopeds im Schuppen oder welche die was von der früheren Zeit zu berichten haben.
Sollten wir ja fast einen Moped-Thread aufmachen 

Ja Gabor ich bin auch schon gespannt..
Die gezeigte, das Fahrschulmotorrad gefällt mir sehr gut & reicht dicke für den Einstieg.

Die SV mit rotem Tank, gibt es aber nur zwischen 16 & 17 somit sind diese etwas RAR..
Habe aber zwei in der näheren Umgebung gefunden..

Die anderen oder die neuen Modeljahre ab 17 bis jetzt gefallen mir optisch bzw. farblich nicht.
Änderungen gibt es keine technischen, sondern rein die Farbe - Optik.

Hätte auch noch eine Vespa V50 von 1975 - denke aber nicht das diese umgebaut wird..
Wird wohl demnächst verkauft..

  

Hier wäre nun schon einiges dran gemacht.
Kurzer Kennzeichenhalter inkl. LED-Blinker vorne und hinten
Windschild - Spiegel
Was mit noch gefällt, das Lampengitter..


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wie oben beschrieben sind 1.7 % Salz im Wasser.
> Dies stammt noch vom aufsalzen Ende August..


Und dein Koidoc nimmt das einfach so hin und sagt nix dazu? 
Wo muss der Gehalt gelegen haben, als du im August aufgesalzen hast? 
Ist ja doch schon ein wenig Wasser geflossen in dieser Zeit.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2019)

Ach QUATSCH 0.17 % sind es natürlich .. 
Habe ich falsch wiedergegeben!


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2019)




----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ach QUATSCH 0.17 % sind es natürlich ..
> Habe ich falsch wiedergegeben!


Boh und ich dachte du hast deine Karpfen schon zum Räuchern eingelegt


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Okt. 2019)

Bei 1.7 % hätte ich wohl nichts erfreuliches vom Tierarztbesuch erzählen können


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2019)

Hallo,

heute ist die Stromkostenabrechnung ins Haus geflattert.
Manche freuen sich hierbei wohl nicht - ich aber schon!

Ich habe den Stromzähler ja das ganze Jahr über im Blick & natürlich auch schon mal nachgerechnet..
Habe mich gar nicht so viel verrechnet!

Verbraucht haben wir irgendwas mit 7450 KW inkl. bereits der Hochrechnung.
Das ist die HÄLFTE vom letzten Jahr, wo wir gewaltig nachzahlen mussten (war auch ein Ausnahmejahr).

Generell haben wir trotzdem unseren Verbrauch um 3500-4000 KW gesenkt
Dazu kommt ja noch nächstes Jahr, der Wegfall des großen Aquariums.

Jetzt zeigt sich, das der Teich wirklich der Energieschlucker war, allem vor ran natürlich die Heizung.
Zum Glück wurde alles so gut es geht optimiert und dies zahlt sich jetzt aus.

Abschlagszahlungen sind um knapp 60 € im Monat gefallen.
Dazu bekommen wir 505,40 € Rückerstattet.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Wassergebührenbescheid.
Mal sehen was da raus kommt..

liebe Grüße


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Dazu bekommen wir 505,40 € Rückerstattet.


Na da ist ja sch fast der nächste Koikauf gesichert


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2019)

2020, wird zu 90 % vermutlich pausiert ..


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> vermutlich


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2019)

He Alfii147!
Warum puscht du nicht den Stromverbrauch mit einer PV Anlage auf?
Ist dein Hobby, wenn du es deinen Leuten richtig erklärst, könnte es ein echtes Weihnachtsgeschenk werden.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Okt. 2019)

Hallo,

vermutlich .. - man weiß nie!
Aber ich habe ja schon mal eine etwas längere Zeit pausiert.
Bin aktuell auch nicht am Koi gucken, geht noch an mir vorbei.. (noch ..)

Mal sehen was im Frühjahr ist oder was kommt ..
Auf dem Schirm hätte ich natürlich was, zwei Karashi oder ähnliche Fresser würden mir schon gefallen.

ABER jetzt warten wir erstmal das kommende Motorrad ab.
Wer weiß, für was ich mich da letztendlich entscheide, solle es doch die KTM Duke 790 werden, gibt's erstmal keine Koi 



Zur PV:
Damit habe ich mich noch nicht befasst, sehe ich auch aktuell keinen Grund dazu.
Ich bin wieder in meinem gewünschten Bereich, der nächstes Jahr sicherlich noch geringer ist. 

Kann nur besser werden als 250.- monatlich und am Schluss noch 1300 € nachzahlen.
Jetzt bekommen wir 505.- heraus .. - würde sagen Soll erfüllt. 



Dann ist gestern noch meine Wasser-Rechnung ins Haus geflattert.
Aktuell muss ich um die ~ 460 € nachzahlen.
Den genauen Verbrauch habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf .. 

Habe aber gestern gleich noch den Gartenwasserzähler abfotografiert und an die Wasserwerke gesendet.
Habe 220 Kubik auf der Uhr, wovon die Schmutzwassergebühr entfällt. 

Sollte das abgezogen sein, ist die Nachzahlung auch fast auf Null..
Somit bin ich damit sehr zufrieden.
Aber selbst wenn nicht, am Wasser spare ich bei den Koi nicht!

Muss jetzt eh erstmal abwarten wie das mit dem Gartenwasser und Entfall der Schmutzgebühr abläuft.
Habe eine Mail geschickt, mit Foto und Daten, was laut Homepage ausreicht. Antrag wurde ja letztes Jahr genehmigt.

Habe ja noch etwas Zeit, einen Monat nach Abrechnungserhalt. Sollte ich innerhalb 2 Wochen nichts bekommen, hacke ich mal telefonisch nach, ob denn auch alles seine Richtigkeit hat.

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2019)

Hi. Bei uns (im BB-Land) werden Gartenzähler nur noch anerkannt und berücksichtigt, wenn sie angemeldet und verplombt sind. Da kommt extra Jemand vom Wasserverband vorbei und prüft die Leitungen, kontrolliert und verplombt den Zähler gegen Gebühr.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Okt. 2019)

Das so oder so - Bei uns muss der Gartenwasserzähler von einer Fachfirma installiert werden.
Zähler muss natürlich geeicht und verplombt sein. 
Dann wird ein Antrag gestellt, inkl. aller Daten usw. + Foto + Rechnungskopie vom Einbau.

Dieser ist letztes Jahr alles genehmigt worden!
Nun muss nur noch der Zählerstand formlos per Mail - Fax usw. übermittelt werden.
Was ich getan habe, nun heißt es warten - Wobei ich aber nicht der jenige bin, der wartet


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Nov. 2019)

Hallo,

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Koiteich!
Allerdings sind bei uns schon die Schotten dicht .. 
Die Koi schwimmen bei knapp 19 Grad.

  

Man kann aber nun gut die Außenverkleidung des Teiches erkennen.
Die Teichumrandung ist auch schon drauf..

Dieses Jahr, wurde die Abdeckung auch mit Winkeln zwischen den einzelnen Paneelen verstärkt.
Gibt nicht nur mehr Stabilität, sondern wirkt auch optisch besser.

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende
Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Nov. 2019)

Ich möchte nochmal das Thema - Gartenwasserzähler hochholen:
Habe gestern noch 2 Mail geschrieben, mit der Bitte um Rückmeldung, da es ja doch schon knapp 2 Wochen her ist.

Heute auch gleich die Lesebestätigungen erhalten, sowie eine Email.
Ich bekomme die 224 m3 Wasser Rückerstattet ..

Dies dürften um die 350-360 € sein, sofern ich richtig gerechnet habe 
Bekomme aber laut Mail, in den nächsten Tagen, noch einen Brief. 

Werde dann berichten..


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Nov. 2019)

Also im großen & ganzen, war der Teichbau ein voller Erfolg.. 
Es hat sich also doch ausgezahlt, am Anfang mehr zu investieren!

Den Koi geht es prächtig & entwickeln sich auch super..
Dazu spare ich zum vorherigen Teich, einiges an Strom & Kosten - obwohl sich der Teich vergrößert (verdoppelt) hat.

Dieses Jahr hat sich die Abschlagszahlung monatlich um 70 € verringert - Von 250 € auf ~ 180 € gesunken!
Dazu eine Rückerstattung von 505 € (gab es bisher noch nie .. )

Bedingt durch den Wegfall des großen Aquariums, möchte ich gerne ab nächsten Jahres, die Abschlagszahlung weiterhin verringern.
Tolle wäre es, wenn wir die 120-150 € Grenze erreichen würden, dürfte auch sehr gut machbar sein.
Werde mich diesbezüglich nächstes Jahr, mit den Stadtwerken in Verbindung setzen. 



Dann kommen wir mal zum Thema Wasser: Auch hier hat sich der Gartenwasserzähler sehr rentiert.
Bekomme satte 224 Kubik an Schmutzwassergebühr Rückerstattet. 
Das Geld ist auch bereits auf dem Konto eingegangen .. 

Ich war ja anfangs etwas unsicher, ob die Zahl einfach so abgerechnet wird..
Oder ob nicht doch Probleme oder Fragen auftauchen, aber dem war nicht so!

Von dem her, kann ich dieses Jahr, das Wasser noch etwas entspannter laufen lassen...
Wobei wir aber wieder auf den gleichen Wert mit ~ 225 Kubik kommen werden.

Jedoch entfallen dann die ~ 40 000 Liter für die Befüllung des Teiches und Pools und kommen den Koi zu Gute!


----------



## krallowa (12. Nov. 2019)

Moin,
hab mal dazu eine Frage


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die 224 m3 Wasser Rückerstattet ..


Du schreibst das du 224m³ für Garten und Teich verbraucht hast, also auch für TWW oder komplette Wechsel.
Was hast du denn mit dem Wasser gemacht das du aus dem Teich gelassen hast beim Wechsel?


Ps.
Eins hab ich auch noch vergessen, was passiert denn mit dem Wasser im Pool nach der Saison?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Nov. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> hab mal dazu eine Frage



Natürlich sehr gerne!


krallowa schrieb:


> Du schreibst das du 224m³ für Garten und Teich verbraucht hast, also auch für TWW oder komplette Wechsel.
> Was hast du denn mit dem Wasser gemacht das du aus dem Teich gelassen hast beim Wechsel?



Genau, ich habe insgesamt 224m³ für meinen Koiteich verbraucht!
Darunter fallen aber auch 40-45m³ für die Erstbefüllung des Teiches und des Pool's für die Koi.

Das frische Wasser wird nicht genutzt, um den Garten & Co. zu gießen.
Dies passiert erst hinterher, nachdem es den Koiteich durchlaufen hat.
Sprich ich pumpe Wasser mit meiner großen DM Vario aus dem Teich und flute den Rasen oder schließe den Schlauchwagen an & gieße dann anschließend damit den Garten.

Am Teich werden nur Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt, mal größer und mal kleiner.
Überschüssiges Wasser, geht hier in den Überlauf, welcher dann in der großen Sickergrube unter dem Gartenhaus versickert. Das gleiche passiert mit dem Koipool (nur eine Saison beim Teichbau), auch dieser versickert im Innenhof in der großen Sickergrube. Die Sickergrube kommt sehr gut mit um die 7000-8000 Liter klar, welche innerhalb ein paar Stunden dort hinein laufen..

Ich führe auch grob Buch, über die gemachten Wasserwechsel.
Natürlich nicht immer vollständig aber ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt.
Bild füge ich mal an ..

 

Der Gartenwasserzähler ist ja bei uns vernünftig im Keller (Heizraum) verbaut.
Dort kann ich perfekt alles ablesen und mir Notizen machen. 
Genau daneben bediene ich auch meine Heizung für den Teich.


----------



## krallowa (12. Nov. 2019)

Ok, du scheinst echt nette Leute in deiner Gemeinde zu haben, die für die Abwassergebühr zuständig sind.
224m³ sind ja keine Kleinigkeit, aber wenn es klappt .

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Nov. 2019)

Deswegen habe ich weiter oben geschrieben, das ich auch erst unsicher war!
ABER andere machen es ja auch so & es gab bisher keine Probleme.
Desweiteren wird auch nichts illegal dem Kanal zugeführt, sondern rein den Koi und anschließend dem Garten durch gießen und der Sickergrube!

Wir haben aber auch viel Grund & der Rollrasen braucht im Sommer sein Wasser
Genauso wie die Hecke außenrum, dies muss sitzen! 

Bis zum letzten Jahr, musste ich das Wasser auch komplett zahlen, wobei es auch in den Jahren zuvor nicht im Kanal gelandet ist. 

Ein kleiner Nachtrag bezüglich Strom, habe gerade den separaten Stromzähler abgelesen.
Exakt 2208 KW wurden verbraucht! Dazu zählt aber auch die Garage & meine Häuschen hinten, somit sollten wir 150 KW noch abziehen für Licht oder mal elektrische Geräte..


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Nov. 2019)

Hallo,

meist poste ich meine Koivideos nur auf Instagram & Co.
Heute gibt es auch mal zwei kleine für meinen Thread.

Leider wie gewohnt, in schlechter Qualität, dank Youtube..
Die anderen Videos werden hochgestuft auf HD oder 4K, diese bleiben seit gestern bei 360p hängen..

Ansehen kann man Sie trotzdem..
Koi schwimmen bei 18 ~ Grad & sind Top Fit - auch Futtertechnisch geht noch so einiges rein =)





_View: https://youtu.be/sIDsXiVaGLU_






_View: https://youtu.be/6OAIbnn_pFI_


schönen Sonntag


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Dez. 2019)

Hallo,

bei uns gibt es mal wieder ein Update, natürlich ein erfreuliches .. 

Mein KOITEICH bzw. dessen Bau ist im neuen Koikurier vertreten.
Der Beitrag war eigentlich schon länger geplant, doch ich habe mir ja beim Teich etwas Zeit gelassen .. 
Dank Florian, hat mein Teich es aber nun in die Winter-Ausgabe geschafft!

  

  

  

  

Wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten und eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit! 
mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## samorai (22. Dez. 2019)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## koile (22. Dez. 2019)

Glückwunsch weiter so


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2019)

Leider war es auch die letzte Ausgabe koi Kurier. Schön einnahmen.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Dez. 2019)

Ist dies nun schon Aussagekräftig .. ? 
Bin sehr froh, noch hinein gekommen zu sein, hat ja schließlich nicht jeder!


----------



## Teich4You (23. Dez. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ist dies nun schon Aussagekräftig .. ?


Steht doch gleich auf der ersten Seite der Zeitschrift


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Dez. 2019)

Hab ehrlich gesagt, bisher nur mein Artikel angeschaut


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Dez. 2019)

Hallo,

das Jahr geht langsam dem Ende zu & auch bei uns, bzw. bei den Koi kommt langsam Ruhe ein!
Die Heizung war die letzten Wochen nur noch sporadisch im Einsatz, meist um die Nacht etwas ab zupuffern.
Seit gut zwei Wochen, ist sie nun ganz aus & die Temperaturen fallen allmählich ..

Aktuell sind wir bei 13 Grad angekommen, die Koi bekommen nun etwas weniger Futter, aber immer noch zwei mal täglich! Jedoch habe ich die extra Handfütterung eingestellt, wurde durch etwas frisch an der Hand 

Die Wiremesh wurde von 1350 Umdrehungen auf aktuell 1140 (60 Watt) Umdrehungen gedrosselt..
Morgen folgt nochmal ein größerer Wasserwechsel & die Pumpe wird auf 1100 Umdrehungen gestellt.
So wird sie dann vermutlich den Winter durchlaufen, außer ich reduziere bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur nochmal etwas, aber dies werden wir sehen, wenn es soweit ist.
Wir bewegen uns weiterhin, bei diesen Umdrehungen bei knapp 1x pro Stunde..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da wir uns nun langsam den Jahresende nähern, würde ich gerne demnächst mal meinen Verbrauch für's gesamte Jahr, hier mitteilen. Wir sprechen hier von Futter, wie viel Kilogramm wurden dieses Jahr verfütter.
Der Wasserverbrauch wird mitgeteilt, nach dem letzten großen Wasserwechsel, welcher für morgen ansteht.
Und natürlich, wie viel Kilowatt hat der Teich geschluckt, leicht abzulesen am separaten Stromzähler! 

Bis dahin .. liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2019)

So, dann mal wie angekündigt, der Bericht über die Verbrauchsdaten im Jahr 2019 über Futter - Wasser & Strom!

Fangen wir mal mit dem Futter an:
Hier waren es umgerechnet *51 KG*, die in den Teich geflogen sind ..
Erste Saison, wo wir wirklich soviel Futter verbraucht haben, aber der Koibestand ist ja auch von 6 Stück auf 14 Stück (52 - 80 cm) gestiegen.
Wir füttern aber auch piano und nicht auf biegen & brechen, auf Wachstum. Wären die Pausen zwischendrin, wegen Neubesatz & Co. nicht gewesen, wären wir vermutlich auf 60 KG + gekommen. Dies wird halt kommende Saison geknackt..!

Kommen wir zum verbrauchten Wasser - schön am extra Wasserzähler im Keller ablesbar:
Hier schreibe ich gar nicht viel, sondern lasse das Bild sprechen!
Zählerstand inkl. Teichneubefüllung - *254.711 m³*

 


Dann zum Schluss zum Stromverbrauch, auch hier wieder schön ablesbar - Zähler ist rein für den Teich-Garage & meine 2 Gartenhäuschen
Auch hier wieder .. Ein Bild sagt mehr als Worte .. - *2608.30 kWh*

 

Bedingt für die Gartenhäuschen und Garage, ziehe ich mal 250 kWh ab.
Mehr wird es nicht sein, da maximal Licht brennt und die Garagentore hoch & runter fahren ..
Angesteckt wird dort selten etwas ..


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Dez. 2019)

Sooo, das war es für dieses Jahr..! 
Wir wünschen euch einen guten Rutsch & ein frohes neues Jahr 2020! 

  

Feiert schön .. 

Grüße Fabian


----------



## Aquaga (8. Jan. 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> So, dann mal wie angekündigt, der Bericht über die Verbrauchsdaten im Jahr 2019 über Futter - Wasser & Strom!
> 
> ...



Danke, finde ich super interessant mal Werte von anderen mit den meinigen zu vergleichen.
Fehlt nur noch der Heizkostenanteil


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Jan. 2020)

Servus Gabor,

unser Teich ist ja, wie du weißt, an der Hausheizung (ÖL) angeschlossen & wirklich gut isoliert..
Leider kann ich keine Verbrauchsdaten mitteilen, da ich keinen signifikanten Unterschied,zu den Jahren zuvor sehe!

Es ist wirklich vom bloßen drauf schauen auf die Tanks nicht möglich, viel zu sehen..
Auch auf dem Papier (Bestellung Öl), sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied.

Ich persönlich würde sagen, das es nicht mehr als 200-250 Liter an Öl ausmacht, wenn überhaupt .. (maximal) ..
Alles darüber, z.B. annähernd an die 500 L kommend, würden mir auffallen!

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, so oft und wirklich lange läuft die Heizung nicht - länger als 2 Stunden lief die Heizung eigentlich nie, außer ich hab's vergessen ..
Meist ist die Heizung nicht länger als 1 Stunde an, meist eher so 30-50 Minuten oder Nachts mal zum puffern für um die 20-30 Minuten.

Im Frühjahr legt sie los & erhöht langsam die Temperaturen, Tag für Tag..
Damit wir Mitte bis Ende April, die 20 Grad-Marke erreichen - nun heißt es halten - puffern
Im Sommer selbst, ist die Heizung eigentlich nie von nöten - desweiteren bei Tagen über 20 Grad auch deaktiviert
Teich hält bis in den Herbst gut seine Temperatur, dann heißt es halten und leicht puffern.
Merke ich der Teich kühlt mehr aus, lasse ich leicht fallen und halte wieder ..
Dann kommt der Winter und der Teich kühlt langsam von alleine aus
Spiel beginnt von vorne ..

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Jan. 2020)

Hallo,

da Andre mich im anderen Thread gefragt hat, wie viel Wasserwechsel ich denn so mache, poste ich hier mal meine Wechsel, über das ganze Jahr verteilt..
Diese notiere ich mir immer, wenn ich mal im Keller bin oder ähnlich & addiere dann die Zahlen im Kopf grob zusammen.. 

Dadurch das der Teich im Dezember schon lief & natürlich auch befüllt wurde, beginnen wir mit 37 m3
Nun zu den Verbräuchen im Jahr 2019 (unten auch im Detail auf Foto zusehen)!!

Januar = 6340 Liter 
Februar = 7270 Liter
März = 15830 Liter
April = 16300 Liter
Mai = 12800 Liter
Juni = 38120 Liter
Juli = 34100 Liter
August = 25000 Liter
September = 16000 Liter
Oktober = 18500 Liter
November = 14100 Liter
Dezember = 10600 Liter 

Wie man sieht, ist es im Winter sogar weniger als die angesprochenen 10 % ..
Dagegen im Sommer bzw. in den wichtigen Monaten, deutlich mehr, mit schon an die 25-30 % 

Januar - März
  

April - Juni
  

Juli - November 
  

Dezember - Januar (2020)


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Jan. 2020)

Habe mal wieder aktuelle Bilder vom Teich, dessen Umfeld und natürlich den Koi.
Kommende Saison, wird am Teich auch endlich alles fertig.

Koi sind Top Fit & schwimmen aktuell bei 9.3 Grad
Zweimal täglich gibt es noch etwas Futter.

 

Langsam kann sich der Teich auch optisch sehen lassen.
Das Finish, sowie kleinere Arbeiten noch, dann ist er fertig!
(Kann demnächst auch gerne genauer erläutert werden..)

 

Teich ist abgedeckt - bei aktuell 9.3 Grad

 

 

Alle Koi sind Top Fit & munter ..
Hunger auch noch gut vorhanden ..

 

Habe auch noch zwei kleine Videos ..





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_xbMFbFFCo&feature=emb_logo





View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWKqOIbkQxE
_


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Apr. 2020)

Servus miteinander ..

Wir wollen mal den ersten Frühjahrspost schreiben:
Angefangen natürlich damit, das es allen Koi blendend geht - alle Fit & munter, wie es sein soll!

Wie manche ja aus dem Temperaturthread bereits wissen, haben wir um die 16 Grad im Teich, welche ich natürlich angestrebt habe & auch halten möchte.
Wir möchten nicht zu viel heizen und unnötig Energie rausballern, sondern es effizient halten, deshalb liegen wir aktuell bei 16.1 - 16.4 Grad im Schnitt. 
Durch das aktuell gute Wetter, bleiben diese Werte konstant, auch verlieren wir Nachts eigentlich gar nicht & wenn sind es 0.1 - 0.2 Grad maximal. 
Kommende Woche, wird das Wetter noch besser, angesagt sind über eine Woche lang, Temperaturen von 18-22 Grad, somit ist es realistisch, das wir auch die Teichtemperatur anpassen auf um die 17 Grad im Schnitt - mehr nicht! 

Wasserwechsel werden natürlich auch schon fleißig durchgeführt bzw. im gesamten im Gegensatz zum Winter, erhöht.
März waren es ca. 12 000 Liter, die gewechselt wurden. Aktuell im April, stehen wir bei 5 400 Liter (aktueller Stand).
Heute wurde nämlich, ein größerer Wasserwechsel durchgeführt, von um die 3800 Liter.. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auch in der Corona-Zeit, kommt natürlich der KoiDoc an den Teich! 
So z.B. am Montag den 6.4 - hier kommt Rainer Thanner, am frühen Vormittag zum Frühjahrscheck vorbei ..

Dies passiert in aller Wahrscheinlichkeit, Kontaktlos und in meiner Abwesenheit (schlafe vermutlich um diese Zeit noch )
Es ist alles hergerichtet, er kennt sich aus & ein Zettel mit Infos & Co. liegen parat.
Selbstverständlich stehen auch alle Utensilien bereit..!  

Am späten Abend, spätestens am nächsten Morgen, habe ich den kompletten Befund und Beurteilung "hoffentlich" per Mail erhalten, wie sonst auch ..

Montag, spätestens Dienstag kann ich also berichten, was heraus kam.
Ich nehme an & hoffe natürlich, das alles glatt und zu meiner Zufriedenheit läuft. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die neue Koisaison 2020, hat bereits begonnen, diesmal ohne neue Koi..
Aktueller Stand ist, es zieht kein neuer Fisch ein & wir pausieren mal dieses Jahr. Dies habe ich ja letztes Jahr, schon mal verlauten lassen.
Aber wie gesagt, alles nur der aktuelle Stand ..
Möööögliich wäre es natürlich, das im Frühsommer noch ein Fischchen einzieht, aber damit habe ich mich noch nicht befasst.
Habe eigentlich die gesamte Ikeage "verschlafen"! 
Einzige allein, Karlheinz hat noch ein paar Überrasschungen in petto - Showa & Kohaku ..
Aber hierzu erfahre ich erst was Anfang Mai von dem her ... 

Bis denne ..
Grüße Fabian


----------



## toschbaer (4. Apr. 2020)

Hast  ne schöne Bande Flabian!!
Dein Showa


----------



## toschbaer (4. Apr. 2020)

ZU schnell geschrieben Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Apr. 2020)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hast  ne schöne Bande Flabian!!
> Dein Showa



Dankeschön!


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Apr. 2020)

Servus,

am Montag war ja Rainer am Teich und hat am frühen morgen (halb 9), den Frühjahrscheck vorgenommen.
Hatte nur einen kleinen Zettel als Notiz vorliegen: Fazit - alles bestens! 

Heute kam der Befund per Post inkl. Rechnung.
Falls es manche interessiert: 166.60 € hat es mich gekostet. 

Befund: 
Wassertemperatur von 16.7 Grad - 10.5 mg/l Sauerstoff (halb 9 Uhr morgens)
Wasserwerte alle super - Salzgehalt 0% (Nitrit war interessant zu wissen, hatte ich seit Dezember nicht mehr gemessen)

Abstriche alle negativ - Fische fit & munter.

Passt!


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Nitrit war interessant zu wissen


Ja das wäre interessant zu wissen,  alles iO oder Handlungsbedarf?


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Apr. 2020)

Kein Handlungsbedarf, alle Wasserwerte waren super.
Nitrit ganz unten und PH bei 7.9.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

es folgt mal wieder ein kleines Video meiner Koi. 
Top Fit & Hunger! Klares Wasser .. 





_View: https://youtu.be/iMokkOqLEgU_






_View: https://youtu.be/M1kVR18UvtU_


Eventuell, kann ich demnächst, doch noch einen Neuzugang präsentieren 

Bis dahin .. gsund  bleim!
- Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Apr. 2020)

Servus,

vor kurzem habe ich mich nochmal dazu entschlossen, meine obige Filterkammer zu optimieren und weiter zu bestücken.
Der untere Teil ist ja komplett voll mit Japanmatten (sieht man einige Seiten zuvor). Oben befindet sich aktuell nur treibendes Helix.
Den zusätzlichen, aktuellen verlorenen Raum (103 cm Wasser), möchte ich nun noch gerne nutzen, um zusätzlich noch weitere 5 Japanmatten (120x100) einzubringen..
Wie groß der Mattenblock wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Werde aber sicherlich darüber berichten, vermutlich inkl. Fotos..
Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch eine Kiste: Mountain Tree Bakterienhaus bestellt, welches auch in der obigen Kammer noch seinen Platz finden wird.

  

Demnächst wird auch begonnen, die letzten Arbeiten am Teich fertig zustellen.
Aber hierüber werde ich selbstverständlich auch berichten  

Wünsche ein schönes - sonniges Wochenende
Grüße Fabian


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich in Regensburg meine letzten 3 Koi für dieses Saison abgeholt ..



Hallo Fabian.... dann bist Du nur einen Steinwurf von meinem Teich vorbei gefahren, nähe Abensberg.

Sehr schöne Anlage die Du da hast, respekt.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Apr. 2020)

Servus Pyro,

erstmal vielen Dank! Letztes Jahr, war ich sogar 2x in Regensburg bzw. näheren Umgebung.
Auch dieses Jahr, werde ich wohl nochmal rauf fahren - Pielenhofen..


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2020)

Pielenhofen kenn ich ... es ist sehr schön da dort im Naabtal.

Dort gibt es dann wohl auch einen Koi-Züchter?


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Apr. 2020)

Korrekt, Karlheinz - Kawakoi befindet sich dort..


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Apr. 2020)

Servus,

nun ist es doch soweit & ich kann euch meinen Neuzugang präsentieren..
Habe es doch nicht sein lassen können  

Karashi - 66 cm - Nisai - weiblich 





_View: https://youtu.be/RMlIQOHf3pY_


Freu mich schon sehr auf Sie ..


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Apr. 2020)

Servus,

heute habe ich mal leicht, die Temperatur im Teich angehoben auf 19.5 Grad!
In den nächsten Tagen, möchte ich gerne auf die 20 Grad gehen & selbstverständlich auch halten.
Grund: Neue Koi! Bzw. nur der Karashi 

Ich war nochmal an 1-2 zusätzlichen Koi dran, aber eventuell so wie es scheint, einen Tick zu langsam ..
Genaueres erfahre ich erst am Freitag. Sollte es schlechte Nachrichten geben, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, es beim Karashi zu belassen!
Geld sparen, ist ja nie verkehrt  Außerdem gibt es ja jedes Jahr, die neue Chance, was passendes zu erwerben.


----------



## Aquaga (30. Apr. 2020)

Na, da drücke ich dir feste die Daumen!

Aber coole Sache die Temperatur im Teich für Neuzugänge gezielt hochsetzen zu können.
Ich bin da ja mit meinem Hochteich auf der Schattenseite des Hauses immer noch
weitgehend von den Umgebungstemperaturen abhängig. Und wegen den kalten Nächten......  

Muss mir da dringend mal was überlegen. Bei mir dauert es immer bis weit in den Mai rein
bis ich stabile Temperaturen über 20 Grad im Teich habe.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Apr. 2020)

Servus,

ich halte es mit dem erwärmen, halt im Rahmen! Theoretisch könnte ich auch über Nacht mal flott auf 25 Grad erhöhen, schafft die Heizung locker..
Aber wir wollen ja auch etwas "Umweltbewusst" fahren. Außerdem reicht es für die Koi locker..! Wir haben auch nur 0.1 Grad auf 19.4 Grad eingebüßt, was mir wichtig ist.
In den nächsten Tagen, erhöhe ich dann in einem Schritt auf 20 Grad oder vll. auch auf 21 Grad..

Bezüglich des Standortes des Teiches: Dies ist bei uns das gleiche Spiel. Teich ist hinter dem Haus, aber das weißt du ja. Dazu noch umschlossen von der Garage...
Hier dauert es, bis die Sonne ums Haus rumkommt und voll auf den Teich trifft um ihn auch vernünftig zu erwärmen.
Auch speichert sich hinten die kälte im Mauerwerk, teilweise auch bei 20 Grad Außentemperatur richtig frisch am Teich, wenn noch keine Sonne anwesend ist.

Dafür ist der Standort aber sicher, kein Einblick von außen usw. - was mir persönlich auch sehr wichtig ist.
Man kennt ja manche Menschen! Hat immer Vor und Nachteile 

Morgen erfahre ich, ob der gewünschte Koi wieder frei wird (toi toi toi)..
Wäre natürlich perfekt! Da ich auch ein Auge, auf einen Showa geworfen habe, aber wenn dann sollten es mehrere Koi sein & kein einzelner. Möchte die Koi, nicht wegen einzelner VG's stressen..

Vergangene Woche, habe ich mir schon 125 KG Salz im Baumarkt organsisiert, bin also startklar!


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Mai 2020)

Also seit gestern Abend, ist es offiziell! Dieses Jahr, wird nur der Karashi bei uns einziehen.
Aber damit bin ich auch, mehr als zufrieden 

Sobald ich erfahren hatte, das der weitere Wunschkoi einen anderen Besitzer gefunden hat, habe ich mich mal mit Randolf kurzgeschlossen.
Bezüglich der Lieferung des Karashi.. Mittwoch kommt der Koi an, bin schon sehr gespannt auf Ihn (Sie)  

Werde selbstverständlich berichten, inkl. Fotos. 
Bis dahin, ein schönes Wochenende..


----------



## toschbaer (2. Mai 2020)

kiokichi


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Mai 2020)

Servus, 

es ist einige Zeit vergangen, seitdem der Karashi bei uns eingezogen ist.
Kurzum, es ist alles glatt gelaufen - keinerlei Probleme sind aufgetreten und der Koi ist gut integriert worden.

Gefuttert wird natürlich auch schon wieder sozusagen, auf Vollgas! 
Lediglich ab und an, gibt es eine Futterpause, sollte mal schlechtes Wetter sein - tut ihnen bestimmt gut, etwas Diät..

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Einzug..


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Mai 2020)

Servus,

es wurde mal wieder am Koiteich weiter gearbeitet.. 
Wie bereits erwähnt, gab es ja noch und gibt es noch, ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen, bis er vollkommen fertig ist!

Diesmal war die Filterkellertreppe dran, damit man vernünftig ein und aussteigen kann & natürlich um besser, auf die kleine "Hochterrasse" zu gelangen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, nach der Fertigstellung:

  

  

  

Der Teich ist übrigens auch seit dieser Woche abgedeckt, aber hiervon folgen erst Bilder, wenn alles fertig ist! 

Weiteres folgt - schönen Vatertag!
Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Mai 2020)

Hier nochmal zwei kleine Videos - Teich ist wieder offen & die Koi bekommen Sonne ab! 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5K97tEJOmo_






_View: https://youtu.be/eMg9gxBRr24_


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Juni 2020)

Servus,

es hat sich wieder ein bisschen was getan, nach & nach, wird nun alles fertig..

 

Das Brett muss noch verschraubt werden, welches dann die Filterdeckel seitlich verdeckt!
Aber dann kam das Laichspiel dazwischen, dachte mir ich befestige die Bürsten noch dort, an einer sicheren Stelle.

 

Die Überbleibsel der Teichabdeckung, hier habe ich nochmal etwas getestet.
Da ich gerne nächstes Jahr, die Abdeckung, etwas niedriger hätte.


Auch bei der Randgestaltung sind wir schon weiter gekommen. Die Buddha wurden frisch in Anthrazit lackiert ..
Ob der Bambus nun an Ort und Stelle bleibt, wird sich noch zeigen, eventuell wird dort ein Jap. __ Ahorn gepflanzt & der Bambus rückt weiter nach hinten zum Gartenhaus.

 

Dann nochmal aktuelle Bildchen von den letzten zwei warmen und sonnigen Tagen. 
Welche ja, zumindest hier bei uns schon wieder vorbei sind.
Wetter ist dieses Jahr echt zum kotzen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

 

 

schönen Sonntag noch
Grüße Fabian


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


>


aha, Luft 30,5° Wasser 18,8° so so


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Juni 2020)

Ja, das stimmt schon so!
Bild stammt vom 1. Juni - 17:26 Uhr..


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2020)

Geiles Wasser, cool! 
Mein Wasser ist sehr dunkel und dein Wasser deutlich heller.
Sind bei mir bestimmt die Pflanzen und Tannennadeln.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Juni 2020)

Danke Dir!


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Okt. 2020)

Servus Jungs ..

es gibt nach langer Zeit, mal wieder ein kleines Update!
Kurz Vorweg, mir und den Koi, geht es natürlich gut..

Läuft alles reibungslos, wie gewohnt!
Die Koi haben auch ordentlich zugelegt .. 

Teichtemperatur liegt, wie im Temperatur-Thread bereits erwähnt, bei exakt 16 Grad.

Heute habe ich begonnen, die Teichabdeckung aufzubauen.
Auch habe ich die Abdeckung niedriger gehalten, denke es fehlen gute 30 cm, zur alten.

 

Ja, es gibt nur Kamerabilder ..
Müssen ihren Zweck erfüllen! 

Hier dann auch das fertige Ergebnis, inkl. gereinigter Paneele..

 

Heute Abend, bzw. über Nacht wird die Temperatur genau beobachtet, wie es sich verhält.
Dann wird vermutlich morgen, die Temperatut erhöht. Möchte gerne wieder auf 18-19 Grad, das reicht für die nächste Zeit.

Schönes Wochenende
Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Okt. 2020)

Servus,

es gibt mal wieder ein kleines Update, inkl. Videos von den Koi.
Wie oben schon zusehen ist, der Teich ist abgedeckt, aktuell schwimmen sie bei 18.9 Grad - alle Top Fit! 
Fressen zurzeit wie die Scheunendrescher 





_View: https://youtu.be/-ZQQ7tXSgKE_






_View: https://youtu.be/P8xttofYYew_






_View: https://youtu.be/WMbipjcut1c_

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder:

  

  

  


Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende ..
Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Nov. 2020)

Servus,

es folgt mal wieder ein kleiner Bericht: 

Gestern Mittag kam ich nichts ahnend zum Teich raus, natürlich um die Koi zu füttern.
Was sehen meine müden Augen? Der Teich steht, es tut sich nichts! Na toll, denke ich mir ..

Es sah aber so aus, als wäre es erst zwischen 9 und 11 Uhr passiert. 
Die Sicherung war draußen, ließ sich nach ein paar Versuchen auch erst wieder an schalten. 

Es lief wieder alles! Dann spült der Trommelfilter, weiter hin geht noch alles.
Kurz darauf, war wieder alles tot. Dann geschaut, was es sein könnte..

Alles ausgesteckt, einzeln die Sicherungen hoch, bis zum Ende - > alles geht..!
Denke ich mir, das gibt es doch nicht! Dann fängt der Trommelfilter wieder an zu spülen, auf einmal wieder alles weg.
Nun war klar, wer der Verursacher war. Natürlich stellt sich dann Panik ein, was ist wenn es was größeres ist, z.B. der TF - z.B Motor - Steuerung usw..

Rum getestet, immer wieder die Steuerung samt Spülpumpe eingesteckt, Sicherung flickt raus..
Dann im Haus drüben, bei Oma in der Garage angesteckt, alles funktioniert einwandfrei - nur hier nicht! 
(Bin auch nicht drauf gekommen, das es am FI lag, der bei uns auslöst - Bei Oma draußen nicht, da kein FI). 

Elektriker angerufen, der dann auch relativ flott von seiner Baustelle weg ist und vorbei kam.
Ende vom Lied, wir haben den Fehler gefunden, es war nur rein die Spülpumpe. 

Elektriker fährt, Problem eigentlich gelöst ..
Pumpe drüben bei Oma eingesteckt gelassen, denke so kann man es 2-3 Tage überbrücken.
Fehlanzeige, gegen Abend hin, lief der TF leer, die Spülpumpe war nun komplett defekt. 
(War übrigens eine Güde GTT 900 - lief knapp 2 Jahre). Geworden ist es nun wieder eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe ,diesmal von TPI - schieß mich Tod irgendwas ..

Dann hatten wir natürlich ein Problem, keine Spülpumpe, kein Filter + Bio..
Also alles aus & den reinen Sauerstoff halt in den Teich gehängt, dazu Frischwasser reinlaufen lassen, ca. 2 Stunden, sollte reichen. 

Nun war die Variante 1 raus, die gleiche Pumpe online zu bestellen. Dauer ca. bis Freitag (unsicher).
Teich kann keine 3-4 Tage still stehen, können schon, möchte ich aber nicht.

Dann in den Baumarkt gefahren, eine Spülpumpe suchen, natürlich hat keine die gleichen Anschlüsse, damit die PVC Verrohrung wieder sauber passt.
Also Pumpe + Schlauch + Anschlusszeug gekauft. Am nächsten Tag, hätte der Einbau erfolgen sollen. 

Alles rausgeholt, mit den Kabeln gekämpft, waren stark verheddert - weiß der Geier warum. Also einfach abgeschnitten und raus ..
Dann kommt mein Vater und hat wirklich genau die passenden Verbindungsstücke, das wir nicht basteln müssen, sodass die vorhanden PVC Verrohrung perfekt passt. 

Alles angeschlossen, Dauer von knapp 10 Minuten.
Angeschalten & Anlage läuft  

Das hat mich wieder einiges an nerven gekostet.. 
Noch dazu, weil ich den reinen Sauerstoff ja in den Biofilter einspeise ..
Temperatur beträgt auch noch 19 Grad. 

Wieder zuviele Gedanken gemacht, lief ohne Problem. 
Das war meine kleine Geschichte! Übrigens, das erste Teil, das Probleme machte bzw. kaputt ging, seit dem Bau. 

Grüße Fabian


----------



## Ida17 (10. Nov. 2020)

Das "gefällt mir" nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde dazu sagen sauberes Krisenmanagement


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Nov. 2020)

Aktuell werkelt nun eine TIP Tiefbrunnenpumpe AJ4 + 55/50
Maximale Förderleistung 3300 Liter - 800 Watt und 5 Bar Druck

Gekauft, beim Globus Baumarkt.
Bin gespannt, aktuell kann ich keinen Nachteil feststellen, da meine Güde etwas mehr Druck hatte.
Liegen knapp 1100 Liter dazwischen (Güde 4600 Liter). 
Aber rein von der Beobachtung her, gleiche Druck an den Düsen usw. 

Hoffe ich habe nun wieder eine Zeitlang Ruhe - Garantie 7 Jahre - ob das was hilft .. ?
Aber dann wird sie halt getauscht, gegen eine neuere - montieren bleibt gleich, das ist wichtig!


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Dez. 2020)

Servus,

auch hier bei uns wird es langsam kalt im Teich!
Vor ein paar Tagen, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, die Temperaturen fallen zu lassen, sprich ohne Heizung, die Abends mal gepuffert hat..

Aktuell sind wir bei 12.8 Grad im Teich angelangt!
Gestern gab es nochmal eine schöne Portion Frischwasser, denke da sind gute 4000-5000 Liter Wasser reingeflossen.
Das habe ich zu meiner Schande die letzte Zeit etwas vernachlässigt.

Koi sind quietsch fidel und guter Dinge!
Bekommen zurzeit auch noch 2-3 mal am Tag Futter verabreicht.

Habe mal die aktuellen Temperaturen angehangen. Führe täglich etwas Buch, was die Temperatur betrifft.

  

  

Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, sind wir ca. 3 Wochen früher dran.
Letztes Jahr, war es der 27 Dezember wo wir 12.8 Grad im Teich erreicht haben.

Finde es nicht schlecht, sich so etwas zu notieren.
Dort steht auch oft dabei, wann Futter frisch aufgefüllt wurde - Wasserwechsel & wie viel - Heizung AN/AUS

Demnächst zum Jahres Ende, erfolgt auch wieder die Berechnung von Wasserverbrauch und Stromverbrauch für dieses Jahr.
Eins kann ich aber schon sagen, Strommäßig macht es einiges aus zu den letzten Jahren. Um einiges wurde eingespart!

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende / 2. Advent


----------



## Knipser (12. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Fabian!
Ich muss neidlos gestehen, Deine Mühe ist unübertroffen auch die ganze Anlage gefällt mir sehr gut ( 3x Daumen hoch ). Gerne hätte ich gewusst welche Maße Dein Gewässer hat. Vielen Dank schon mal für Deine Aussage u. mach weiter so, bis bald. Willi


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Dez. 2020)

Servus,

ich Danke Dir! Freut mich sehr .. 



Knipser schrieb:


> Gerne hätte ich gewusst welche Maße Dein Gewässer hat..



Das kann ich Dir genau sagen: 344 (l) x 337 (b) x 198 (t & gleichzeitig Wasserstand) cm (Innenmaß).

Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Jan. 2021)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> So, dann mal wie angekündigt, der Bericht über die Verbrauchsdaten im Jahr 2019 über Futter - Wasser & Strom!
> 
> Fangen wir mal mit dem Futter an:
> Hier waren es umgerechnet *51 KG*, die in den Teich geflogen sind ..
> ...



Servus,


das *Jahr 2020 *liegt nun endlich hinter uns ..! 
Deswegen hier, wie vergangenes Jahr, mal ein kleiner Bericht, über meine Verbrauchsdaten im Jahr 2020 über Futter - Wasser & Strom!


Fangen wir mal mit dem Futter an:
Hier waren es umgerechnet *64 KG*, die in den Teich geflogen sind ..
Somit wie letztes Jahr schon vermutet, ein Anstieg! Letztes Jahr, waren es 51 KG. Somit eine Steigerung von insgesamt 13 KG Futter.


Kommen wir zum verbrauchten Wasser - schön am extra Wasserzähler im Keller ablesbar:
Letztes Jahr waren es noch 254 m³. Dieses Jahr, ging der Wasserverbrauch etwas zurück, was man auch am jährlichen Gebührenbescheid sah, hier gab es nämlich eine Rückzahlung! 2020 sind insgesamt *179 m³ Wasser* in den Teich geflossen!


Dann zum Schluss zum Stromverbrauch, auch hier wieder schön ablesbar - Zähler ist rein für den Teich-Garage & meine 2 Gartenhäuschen
Deswegen ziehe ich hier, wie letztes Jahr schon, ca. 250 kWh für die Garage usw. ab .. 
Letztes Jahr, standen 2608 kWh auf dem Zähler! 2020 lag der Stromverbrauch bei *2721 kWh*!
Somit hat sich der Stromverbrauch dieses Jahr, leicht erhöht. Für mich jedoch, vollkommen in Ordnung. 


Grüße Fabian


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2021)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Somit hat sich der Stromverbrauch dieses Jahr, leicht erhöht. Für mich jedoch, vollkommen in Ordnung.


Hast du dafür evtl eine Erklärung?
Neu Geräte, oder Pumpenleistung erhöht oder oder???


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Jan. 2021)

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, sind ja auch nur um die 100 kWh!

Die Geräte am Teich, haben sich nicht verändert!
(Jedoch jetzt zum Schluss die Spülpumpe, die neue braucht 100 Watt weniger, als die alte.
Ob sich das bemerkbar macht nächstes Jahr, glaube ich aber nicht.)

Die Pumpenleistung zum Beispiel: Diese schwankt eh immer, da ich diese zu bestimmten Zeiten, anpasse ..
Möglich das mehr Geräte in der Garage oder Gartenhäusern angesteckt wurden (diese zählt ja mit, beim Zähler).

Was definitiv der Fall ist, die Sauerstoffpumpe war 2020 öfter an, als 2019 - dies ist Fakt!
Dann war die UVC durchgängig an, ohne Pause! Letztes Jahr, wurde diese ca. 3x für immer 1 Woche deaktiviert. Da kommt auch etwas zusammen ..
Dann braucht nur der Sauerstoffkonzentrator etwas länger gelaufen sein, als sonst & schwupp ..


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Jan. 2021)

Servus,

nach einigen Tagen, mit Schnee und Minusgraden, haben wir 7.4 Grad im Teich erreicht.
Alle Koi sind fit & munter!


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2021)

Schöne Koi!
Wenn du im Winter fuetterst, dann wahrscheinlich durch deine Luke. 
Ist die Nähe zum Skimmer nicht ein Problem für dich?


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Schöne Koi!


Danke! 



samorai schrieb:


> Wenn du im Winter fuetterst, dann wahrscheinlich durch deine Luke.



Das ist und war schon immer mein Platz zum füttern, Sommer wie Winter.
Öffnen könnte ich, mehrere Bereiche, aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier ..
Die Koi kennen nur diesen Platz!



samorai schrieb:


> Ist die Nähe zum Skimmer nicht ein Problem für dich?



Nein, gibt keinerlei Probleme..
Futter werfe ich immer direkt zwischen meinen Kohaku und Karashi.


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2021)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Die Koi kennen nur diesen Platz!


Ja das kann ich bestätigen, denn bei mir ist es genau so.


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Futter werfe ich immer direkt zwischen meinen Kohaku und Karashi.


Aber dann kommen die anderen viel zu kurz.


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Jan. 2021)

Ich könnte zwar überall füttern, die Bande verfolgt dich ja auf Schritt und Tritt, sobald du in Teich nähe kommst ..
ABER das ist mein Platz! 

Bei mir gibt es gemischt: Swim + Sink. Sollte also für jeden was dabei sein..
Es stimmt aber, das Schwimmfutter wo zum Karashi hinfällt, ist weg 

Aber wir füttern ja öfters am Tag & auch nicht zu wenig..


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2021)

Wenn deine Koi alles fressen, okay. 
Ich Ueberwintere ja etwas kühler wie du, also gibt es auch keine Leckerlis aus der Tüte. 
Selbst im Frühjahr bin ich vorsichtig geworden. Denn bei __ Reis oder Kartoffeln muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen. 
Ab 10° wird auch wieder aus der Tüte gefüttert aber sehr gediegen.
Ab 14° wendet sich dann das Blatt zum umgekehrten Fall.
Gefüttert wird dann die Nr. 1 ich denke du weißt was ich meine.


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Jan. 2021)

Es bleibt mir nicht viel übrig, der Soragoi - Chagoi und Karashi fressen mir oben alles weg.
Da bleibt den anderen, nicht viel übrig an der Wasseroberfläche.
Deshalb wird gemischt, bzw. nicht wirklich. Als erstes fliegt Sink ins Wasser, anschließend kommt das Schwimmfutter. 
Auch sind 2-3 Tiere drinnen, die meist nur unter Wasser fressen! 

Gefüttert wird aktuell nur alle 2 Tage, mehr bekommen sie zurzeit auch nicht und dann nur ein paar Pellets. 
Natürlich weiß ich was du meinst.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Feb. 2021)

Gestern musste ich leider einen meiner alten __ Shubunkin erlösen & zwar die alte Dame (8 Jahre), wo schon seit einiger Zeit, mit einem Tumor rumschwamm!
Sie war bis zum Herbst hin fit, anschließend hat Sie leider abgebaut. Nieren waren zum Schluss hin nicht mehr fit und deswegen wurde Sie gestern eingeschläfert & heute hinten am Gartenhaus, neben dem Teich beerdigt.

Den anderen geht es selbstverständlich blendend!


----------



## troll20 (19. Feb. 2021)

Oh das tut mir leid, aber für das Tier gewiss das beste.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Feb. 2021)

Danke Dir! Selbstverständlich war es das beste für das Tier. 
Keines soll unnötig leiden!


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Apr. 2021)

Servus,

gestern Vormittag war Rainer (Koiarzt) bei mir am Teich.
Eigentlich sollte der Termin erst am 25.4 sein, jedoch hatte er in der Nähe zu tun und hat sich am Abend zu vor noch angemeldet.

Was soll ich sagen: Den genauen Bericht habe ich noch nicht erhalten!
Vorweg: Alle Koi sind eigentlich Fit! 

Was anliegt: Es ist etwas Costia im Teich, was aktuell den Temperaturen geschuldet ist. Wir dümpeln ja schon Ewigkeiten zwischen 10-13 Grad umher.
Die Temperatur habe ich heute schon in Angriff genommen und von 13.6 auf 14.4 Grad erhöht.
Morgen steigen wir auf knapp über 15 Grad & am Montag erreichen wir dann die 16 Grad Marke.
Damit sollte die Geschichte beendet sein!

Unser Benigoi hatte an der linken Backe, nach unten hin eine kleine Beule, welche ich erst Anfang März gesehen habe.
Was es hätte sein können, keine Ahnung! Größer geworden ist sie bis heute nicht.

WAS WAR ES? Die Beule wurde geöffnet, es war ein Knochensplitter. Welcher auch entfernt wurde, sollte somit wieder alles passen.
Vermutlich hat sich der Koi, irgendwo gestoßen.

Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen, gerne Berichte ich noch über die Wasserwerte, sobald ich den Bericht habe.

Es wurden 4-6 Koi untersucht, welche im selben Zuge auch gemessen wurden.
Dies steht allerdings auch im Bericht, reiche ich somit nach.

Einen weiß ich allerdings, der Benigoi ist 68 cm Groß.

liebe Grüße ..


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Apr. 2021)

So, nun ist auch etwas Zeit und es folgt der Bericht: 

Wasser: optisch sehr klar 
Temperatur 13.1 Grad - dazu 10.2 mg/l Sauerstoff 
PH-Wert lag bei 7.9 - Nitrit nicht nachweisbar
Salzgehalt, lag bei 0 gr/l. 

Haut und Kiemenabstrich: 
Abstriche von unterschiedlichen Tieren ergab, minimalen Befall mit für das Frühjahr, typischen Costia..

Fische zeigten ein normales, aktives und gesundes Schwimmverhalten.
Benigoi: leichte Knochenverletzung am Kiemendeckel 

Preis: 206.47 € 

Größen: 

Benigoi 68 cm
GR-Chagoi (erworben 2019 - siehe paar Beiträge zuvor) 69 cm 
Kohaku 71 cm (welcher der beiden, kann ich nicht sagen - optisch identisch groß)
Karashi (letztes Jahr erworben - 71 cm) 
Showa: 66 cm (alt Tier) 
Karashi: 80.5 cm - sagen wir 81 cm


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Aug. 2021)

Servus, 

mal wieder ein kleines Status Update! 
Wir haben dieses Jahr unseren Koiarzt etwas eher kommen lassen, war die letzte Juni Woche, da einer unserer Koi, eine entzündete (Doitsu) Schuppe hatte, welche behandelt bzw, auch gleich entfernt werden sollte. 
Das lief problemlos, alles sogar schon wieder paletti und verheilt. 
Koi ansonsten alle Fit und den Check bestanden - somit entfällt der Herbstcheck. 

Dann was anderes: 
Geplant war eigentlich kein neuer Koi ABER es kommt einer, wird nächste Woche angeliefert.
Sind leider schwach geworden, da dieser Erinnerungen weckte.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack: 59 cm Groß - weiblich & Nisai

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt langsam mal in eine Geburtstagsfeier, ein schönes Wochenende vorweg ..

Grüße Fabian


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2021)

Bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Aug. 2021)

Bisher wurdet Ihr nie vergessen!
Bilder und vermutlich auch ein Video, wird es nach Ankunft hier geben 
Voraussichtlich kommt der Koi bereits kommenden Dienstag hier an. 

ABER ich kann euch die Videos vom Koi vorab schon zeigen.
Habe mich kurz in die Dainichi Auktion mit eingeklinkt.

Geworden ist es wie oben erwähnt, ein Weibchen - 59 cm und noch Nisai.
Name: Black Diamond - damals hießen Sie Hajiro!!

Hier mal zwei Videos von Harald:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOTyEY9LiB0_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BqcHtCLc30_


Dieser Koi, weckte sofort Erinnerungen.
Vielleicht kann sich noch jemand an meinen Hajiro erinnen??

Leider ist dieser kurz bevor der neue Teichbau begonnen hat, im Sommer 2018 (genau genommen am 7.8.18) verstorben..

Hier mal die Bilder - Koi ist auf den Bildern bereits tot

 

 

 

Hier Bilder vom Mai-Juni 2017 aus dem alten Teich.

 

 

Mir hat der Koi damals schon immer sehr gut gefallen 

Grüße Fabian


----------



## samorai (21. Aug. 2021)

Ich muß gestehen das ich früher auch auf die Farbe schwarz gestanden habe,oder immer noch stehe. 
Dabei reicht es mir schon wenn nur ein kleiner Anteil auf dem Koi zu sehen ist.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Aug. 2021)

So einen habe ich auch Fabi. Bei mir heißt er nur noch white Diamond :-D


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Aug. 2021)

Normal ist das eigentlich nicht mein Beuteschema, aber der musste einfach sein. 
Bei mir heißen die auch nach wie vor Hajiro. Aber Black Diamond hört sich natürlich cooler an .. 

Sieht doch hübsch aus, so ist er doch auch fast gewollt oder nicht?
Mehr weiße Akzente, mit Ginrin. 

Ich habe extra nach einem ganz schwarzen Ausschau gehalten.
Auch wirklich ohne Ginrin. 

Mein Hajiro damals hat sich auch entwickelt, er war schwarz, verlor die Farbe und schob dann wieder das komplette Schwarz nach und blieb dann auch bis zu seinem Tode so. Ich habe aber auch hartes Wasser (GH 22 - KH 14) genauso wie Harald in der Anlage, deines ist ja sehr weich.


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Normal ist das eigentlich nicht mein Beuteschema, aber der musste einfach sein.
> Bei mir heißen die auch nach wie vor Hajiro. Aber Black Diamond hört sich natürlich cooler an ..
> 
> Sieht doch hübsch aus, so ist er doch auch fast gewollt oder nicht?
> ...


Wenn Du eine Osmoseanlage besitzt, kannste damit das Nachfüllwasser verdünnen - ist natürlich eine Kostenfrage. Willi


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Aug. 2021)

Ich bin mit meinem "harten" Wasser zufrieden, da wird nichts geändert. 


Also morgen trifft der neue Koi ein.
Ankunft zwischen 8-12 Uhr.

Natürlich gibt es dann im laufe des Tages oder am folge Tag Fotos vom Tier und eventuell auch ein Video


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Sep. 2021)

Servus, 

dem neuen Koi geht es prächtig! Keinerlei Probleme mit dem Neuzugang gehabt..
Bilder reiche ich demnächst nach.

Bin die neue Wohnung am fertig machen, Umzug ist im vollen Gange.
Bitte um Nachsicht. 

Wie gesagt, mir gefällt der neue Koi richtig gut.
Macht sich toll im Teich. 

Größe ist in Ordnung, jedoch muss er noch etwas Volumen für den Winter aufbauen.

Bis bald, Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Sep. 2021)

Servus, 

es gibt Bilder ..


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2021)

Jipi Fische kucken, ich vermisse meine schon 2 Tage. Danke für das zeigen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (7. Sep. 2021)

@Alfii147 
Ich würd ja gern sagen, der ist schön, aber die bunten drum herum gefallen mir besser
So n Fisch ist halt auch Geschmacksache

@troll20
Wo sind die denn hin, die Spree runter?


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Wo sind die denn hin, die Spree runter?


Ich darf gerade nicht nach Hause, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Sep. 2021)

Solche Koi, sind bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Aber der Koi musste sein, uns gefällt der ziemlich gut 
In Planung ist nun noch ein Hi Utsuri, sowie 1 Showa - eventuell noch ein 3 Tier, dann ist der Teich für mich erstmal voll, sollte uns keiner verlassen.


----------



## krallowa (9. Sep. 2021)

Moin,

wie viele Fische oder umgerechnet wie viel Kilogramm Fisch ist denn nun schon in deinem Becken.
Das Wasser ist sicher klar und deine Filteranlage ist ja schon sehr gut, aber wird es nicht langsam eng?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Mai 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie viele Fische oder umgerechnet wie viel Kilogramm Fisch ist denn nun schon in deinem Becken.
> Das Wasser ist sicher klar und deine Filteranlage ist ja schon sehr gut, aber wird es nicht langsam eng?
> ...



Servus Ralf,

leider habe ich deine Frage damals versäumt bzw. nicht gesehen!
Aktuell schwimmen 17 Koi im Teich. Wie viel Gewicht die Band insgesamt auf die Waage bringt, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

Filter ist überdimensioniert!
Reiner Sauerstoff ist im Teich - keinerlei Probleme mit den Wasserwerten.

Von dem her alles paletti ..

Ob und wie viele Koi noch hinzu kommen, kann ich aktuell auch nicht beantworten.
Bin auch nicht jemand der jährlich neue Fische hinzusetzt!

Dieses Jahr kommt zu 100 % kein neuer Koi.

Was ich gerne noch möchte, wäre ein Hi Utsuri + zweiter Showa..
Wenn, dann kommen auch beide Tiere zusammen.
ODER sollten mir diese Varianten zu teuer werden, kommen halt noch 2-3 Kawarimono rein ..
Habe auch keine Lust mehr da 4 stellige Beträge in den Teich zu "werfen"

Abgabe Tiere habe ich keine! Eigentlich schon, aber es wurde damals gesagt, es verlässt kein Koi den Teich, nur wegen nicht gefallen.
Es sind halt zwei Tiere dabei, welche 10 Jahre alt werden aber von Tosai an bei mir schwimmen. Der eine bleibt bei 60 cm stehen, der andere hat die Farbe verloren. Aber mei ..

Deswegen aussortieren, noch dazu sind sie die ersten .. Nein!


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Mai 2022)

*So, dann gibt es mal wieder einen neuen Beitrag: *
Teich wurde am 10.5 (Dienstag) aufgedeckt.
Aktuell haben wir 19.4 Grad im Teich..

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Morgen haben wir den Arzttermin für die Koi, zur Kontrolle.
Showa hat auf der linken Seite, paar abstehende Schuppen, vermutlich auch entzündet..

Eventuell angehauen oder der Treibjagd geschuldet.
Koi ist Fit, frisst als gäbe es keinen Morgen, dennoch muss es angeschaut werden.

Es kommt auch ein neuer Arzt zu uns. Rainer Thanner kommt in unseren Bezirk nicht mehr, macht nur noch die weiteren Touren.
Unser Bezirk ist an seinen Nachfolger bereits abgegeben worden. Morgen wissen wir zum neuen genaueres ...


*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Die nächste Zeit ist hinten am Teich etwas Baustelle angesagt.

Demnächst kommt der neue Zaun, installiert werden 34 Meter Doppelstabmattenzaun - 2 Meter hoch mit Sichtschutz.
Dann werden im hinteren Garten und um den Teich ein paar neue Pflanzen gepflanzt.

Gartenhaus braucht ein neues Dach und die Teichumrandung muss neu gestrichen werden.

Angefangen haben wir mit einem __ Ahorn, direkt am Teich.

 

 

 


*Mal sehen wie er sich macht .. =)*


----------



## Anja W. (13. Mai 2022)

Bei deinem __ Ahorn bin ich auch gespannt. Berichte bitte mal. Dort, wo wir  unseren Terrassenahorn geschnitten haben, sieht er nicht sonderlich gut aus. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, ob das am Schnitt oder am Standort liegt. Eigentlich wollten wir noch mehr schneiden..


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Mai 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Bei deinem __ Ahorn bin ich auch gespannt. Berichte bitte mal. Dort, wo wir  unseren Terrassenahorn geschnitten haben, sieht er nicht sonderlich gut aus. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, ob das am Schnitt oder am Standort liegt. Eigentlich wollten wir noch mehr schneiden..



Ich hoffe doch das es ihm dort gefällt! 

Das Loch wurde extra 3x so groß wie der Ballen ausgehoben.
Spendiert bekommen hat er 60 % Rhododendronerde und 40 % Kübelpflanzenerde gemischt. 
Haben unten sogar noch eine kleine Schicht Kies mit rein, damit überschüssiges Wasser von ihm ablaufen kann. 

Mehr kann man wohl nicht tun  
Halte euch auf dem laufenden ..


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Mai 2022)

Heute morgen war dann die Vertretung von Rainer Thanner bei mir am Teich! 
Relativ jung noch, schätze mein Alter. Man kann gut mit ihm reden..

Er fährt auch bereits seit über einem Jahr mit Rainer mit zu den Teichen und zwischen drin auch alleine.
Wie lange er nun schon unseren Bezirk ganz alleine mit macht, kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber sehr umgänglich, bin ich zufrieden mit. Natürlich muss er noch was lernen, aber das wird schon!

Dem Showa wurden zwei Schuppen gezogen, die restlichen ein wenig ausgedrückt.
Waren schon entzündet, aber das wird wieder. Paar Hautwürmer wurden an Ihr gefunden. 
Die anderen wiesen aber keine bzw. mal einen auf, was normal ist. 

Warte jetzt erstmal ab, nur wegen einem Koi, dem es sichtlich nichts ausmacht, zu behandeln sehe ich nicht ein.
Mittel ist ja vorhanden, habe noch Praziquantel gebunkert zur Sicherheit  

Meinem Karashi habe ich betäubt einen Schiefer aus dem Kopf gezogen, hatte sich wohl an der Abdeckung gestoßen.
Lief auch alles Problemlos, ansonsten sind die Koi, sowie die Wasserwerte alle im grünen Bereich. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dann ein anderes Thema: 

Ich war heute nochmal Pflanzen shoppen!  
Aber vorweg noch was anderes.. 

Wir haben das alte Dach vom Gartenhaus zum Wertstoffhof gefahren. 
Dort stand ein Buddha rum, hat uns gut für den Garten gefallen, richtig schön groß. 
Haben 5 € angeboten und Ihn bekommen 

 

Dann zu den Pfanzen, damit wir hinten am Teich mal fertig werden. 
Paar Strauchveronika's, bleiben schöne runde Kugeln. 
Und dazu noch 2 __ Azaleen: Einmal in Rot und Weiß 

Habe die Pflanzen mal provisorisch hingestellt..
Zumindest am Teich, mit den Veronikas bleibt es so. 
Für die Azaleen werde ich einen anderen Platz finden, da der Buddha sicherlich dort sitzen bleibt..


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Juni 2022)

Es gibt mal wieder ein paar Bilder der Kois:


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Juli 2022)

Der Tag hatte heute eigentlich so gut begonnen ..

Am Abend war ich fröhlich vorne im Garten am gießen, die Pumpe hing im Teich.
Gleich das Teichwasser benutzt, damit die Koi frisches bekommen. 

Alles super, dann komme ich hinter möchte alles abstecken sehe ich das der Skimmer nicht zieht.
Na hoffentlich nicht wieder die Wiremesh-Pumpe ausgefallen? Nein, die läuft! Eigentlich lief alles.. 

Tja, Zugschieber am Arsch! Lässt sich nicht mehr runter drücken, selbst mit Gewalt nicht.
Schieber ist aber oben, auch ist etwas Spiel vorhanden (ca. 1-2 cm)

Dran rumgefingert, innen versucht dran zu kommen.
Gelang auch, jedoch macht der Skimmer immer wieder zu. 
Eventuell ist der Schieber innen abgerissen - ich weiß es leider nicht! 

Haben dann einen Schlauch reingesteckt, somit läuft der Skimmer aktuell gerade mal auf halber Last. 
Jetzt musste ich natürlich die Wiremesh um 250 Umdrehungen drosseln, sonst saugt die mir den Filter leer, weil nicht genug Wasser nachkommt. 

Nun die Frage, können wir oder ich alleine dies beheben und den Skimmer ausbauen? 
Kenne den Aufbau vom Teich damals nicht mehr. Schieber kostet ~ 110 € kommt eh erst ca. Dienstag an.

Habe dann mal rumtelefoniert und Mario Langeder kommt vorbei, kommenden DO gegen die Mittagszeit.
Er tauscht dann alles aus und baut mir gleich noch den zweiten Rücklauf der anderen Pumpe um. 
Hier soll der Inlinemischer verschwinden, da er nicht benutzt wird und sollte die zweite Pumpe (Blue Eco 320) gebraucht werden, nur unnötig Energie verschwendet.

Jetzt warten wir mal ab, ob der Skimmer bis dahin durchhält. 
Werde morgen versuchen, den ganz zu öffnen, damit mehr Wasser durchfließt.


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2022)

Meinst du diese Schieber https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/alfiis-koiteich-bau-doku.49002/post-584750


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Juli 2022)

Ja, genau! Hier ist der rechte defekt (Skimmer).
Aktuell läuft noch alles, knapp halbe Kraft, aber immerhin.
Versuche später nochmal, von innen hochzudrücken, damit mehr Sog kommt.

Sind jetzt um die 4 Jahre, da darf auch mal was kaputt gehen (auch wenn es nicht sein müsste!!!)


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2022)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ja, genau! Hier ist der rechte defekt (Skimmer)


Oben die 4 Schrauben raus und du kannst den Kopf abziehen. Danach kannst du das Schwert einzeln rausziehen. Kopf wieder rauf, am besten mit etwas Innotec eindichten und du hast erst mal ruhe.
Musst nur bis zu den Schiebern Wasser absenken.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Juli 2022)

Heute Nachmittag bin ich hinter zum Teich, meine DM Vario 30 000 rausgeholt (damit mache ich immer Wasserwechsel) und den Teich abgepumpt. Wasser wurde dann um die 12 cm unterhalb des Skimmers abgelassen (siehe Foto). Lieber etwas zu viel, da anschließend der Filter angeschalten wurde, damit die Wiremesh den Biofilter leer saugt und das überschüssige Wasser in den Teich drückt. 

Anschließend alles ausgeschalten und den Teich-Zulauf per Schieber geschlossen, damit kein Wasser zurück kommt..
Dann wurde der Skimmerschieber abgeschraubt, der war noch nicht mal ganz ab, fehlte eine kleine Schraube noch (kommt man sehr schlecht dran). Der scheiß Schieber funktioniert wieder, lässt sich perfekt rauf und runter drücken, dies wurde auch im Rohr getestet -> funktioniert tadellos. Dann dachten wir uns, Schieber bleibt drauf, wieder festschrauben. 

Anschließend Wasser angeschalten, um den Teich wieder zu befüllen.
Skimmer-Zugschieber funktioniert immer noch. 

Nach 3-4 Std war der Wasser stand wieder so erreicht damit wir den Filter samt Pumpe wieder anschalten konnten.
Erstmal gedrosselt, da der Biofilter ja auch wieder befüllt werden musste. Fehlten bestimmt 6000-7000 Liter Wasser (insgesamt).

Dann gab es Abendessen, zwischen durch mal hinter, zum Trommelfilter manuell spülen, da der Wasserstand ja noch nicht erreicht war.
Was ist? Der Skimmer zieht wieder nicht richtig und der Schieber lässt sich nicht richtig runter drücken.

Wieder testen was Sache ist, Brust (einen Strimmen in der Brust, schmerzt richtig - wird sicherlich blau ) fest an den Filter gedrückt damit ich soweit wie möglich mit dem Arm ins Rohr kommen. Auf einmal erwische ich etwas, fühlt sich wie ein kleiner Stutzen an.

Nun wusste ich was es war! Der Gießkannen Aufsatz...

Natürlich weiter probiert, mit dem Arm weit genug runter zu kommen, keine Chance.
Anschließend mit der Zange versucht, aber ich konnte sie nur 1-2 mal packen und dann kann man keine Kraft aufwenden zum ziehen (Ellebogen aufgerissen im Filter). 

Wut stieg an! Zigarette und Bier .. 
Dann der Einfall vom Vater, wir tun Rückspülen! 
Er holt den Schlauch, ich sage Stopp wir nehmen die DM Vario auf 100 % mit dem 2 Zoll Schlauch. 

Wir konnten den Gießkannenstutzen wirklich rauspülen übers Rohr, dauerte keine 10 Sekunden .
Skimmer funktioniert wieder einwandfrei - Problem gelöst!


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2022)

"Dummes Ding" 

In etwas abgewandelter Form ist es mir auch passiert. 

Im Herbst kam mir die Idee mal den Skimmer Schlauch zu reinigen. 
Den Kaercher rausgesucht und den Schlauch mit der Reinigungs Duese. 
Und dann ging es ans Werk, viel Dreck kam nicht raus und der Schlauch war schnell gereinigt. 
Nur macht der Schlauch ein kleines doppel S bevor er in den Teich gelangt. 

Nun will ich die Reinigungs Duese zurück ziehen, geht nicht. 
Ich ziehe erst vorsichtig, etwas später mit Gewalt, hohle mir eine Zange, weil die Finger schon schmerzen. 
Alles umsonst die Duese rutscht einfach nicht zurück.
Was jetzt? 
Kurzer Hand mit der Schere abgeschnitten, Duese mit ihrer Leitung verbleiben im Schlauch. 
Mit weniger Durchfluss aber die Anlage funktionierte wieder. 

Im Frühjahr nehme ich alles wieder im Betrieb, dabei streift mein Blick die UV. 
Der Anschlüsse leuchten mit, da entdecke ich am Eingang etwas schwarzes. Die Leitung von der Reinigungs Duese. 
Oh, die war doch viel kürzer abgeschnitten worden, dachte ich. 
Also wieder ran und gezogen, diesmal mit Erfolg. 

Was war passiert? 

Der Schlauch war einfach wieder glitschig genug um alles zu entfernen. 

Man war ich da froh gewesen und habe bestimmt noch 10 min den Bachlauf zugeschaut wie schön das Wasser wieder fließt. 

Vom Schläuche reinigen bin ich auf jeden Fall geheilt.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Juli 2022)

Dann ist ja auf beiden Seiten alles gut gegangen!  

Ziemlicher blöder Zufall, ich denke der Gießkannenaufsatz ist beim Gießen am Tag zuvor abgegangen.
Und war dann so flott verschwunden, das ich nichts bemerkt hatte.

Bin schon froh, das alles so ausgegangen ist, wären wieder 300-400 € rausgeschmissen gewesen. 

Der Rücklauf der Blue Eco wird dennoch umgebaut, damit das vernünftig läuft, ohne großen Verlust durch den Mischer. 
Rücklauf ist ja leicht unter Wasserniveau noch, von dem her keinerlei Höhe zu überwinden.

Sollte wirklich mal was sein, hat man immer Pumpen Ersatz und kann innerhalb kurzer Zeit, die Ersatzpumpe in Betrieb nehmen.
Die Blue Eco hält den Teich mit voller Leistung genauso in Gang wie es die Wiremesh tut, lediglich der Verbrauch ist um einiges höher..


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Juli 2022)

Da ja nach wie vor geplant ist, den Rücklauf der zweiten Pumpe umzubauen, habe ich am Sonntag zwei 63er PVC-Kupplungen bestellt.
Hier brauche ich dann bloß, den Inlinemischer heraus schrauben und mit den neuen Kupplungen ein Rohr einsetzen.

Zuerst bin ich bei Koi Garten Müller gelandet, hier kostet eine Kupplung knapp über 9 €. Bei den anderen sah es auch nicht besser aus..
Bin dann per Zufall wieder bei PVC-Welt gelandet, wo ich vor Jahren schon mal bestellt hatte, dort kostet eine Kupplung 3.65 €.
Zwei Stück, inkl. Versand keine 12.50 €. Das 63er Rohr, bekomme ich vom Schwiegervater..

Die Kupplungen sollen morgen ankommen, mal sehen wann Zeit ist und dies umgebaut wird.
Dauert ja nicht lange, Sache von 15-20 Minuten. Ausbauen, ausmessen - Rohr exakt abschneiden, kleben und einbauen.

Werde berichten..


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Okt. 2022)

Servus, 

kurz vorweg: Der Rücklauf ist noch nicht umgebaut worden, es liegt zwar alles parat, aber es war noch keine Zeit (eilt ja auch nicht)..

Der Teich ist mittlerweile abgedeckt, wir haben aktuell 17.3 Grad im Teich.
KoiDoc war vergangene Woche am Teich, alles paletti und die Fische sind quietsch fidel! 

Dann gibt es ein kleineres Problem mit dem Trommelfilter, er läuft zwar zufriedenstellend jedoch reißt mir die Gaze bereits an mehreren Stellen ein. Glaube das Problem besteht seit 5-6 Wochen, möglich das es auch schon länger anhält. Soweit ich gezählt habe sind es um die 11-13 Schlitze-Risse welche sich in der Gaze befinden, alle an unterschiedlichen Stellen. Mit einer Größe von 2-4 cm.. 

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich die Gaze Elemente bestellt, sind auch Ende der letzten Woche hier eingetroffen.


   

Habe mich diesmal für die etwas gröbere Variante entschieden. Weg vom 75er Gewebe hin zum 120er..
Denke da wird es keinen merklichen Unterschied in der Wasserklarheit geben.
Jedoch ist das Gewebe um einiges stabiler, eventuell hält es diesmal länger als exakt 4 Jahre - mal abwarten..

Morgen kommt Mario bei uns vorbei von Majestic Koi, da er gerade in DE unterwegs ist und auf der Rückreise ist.
Er wird morgen die Elemente am Trommelfilter tauschen, da wir uns nicht sicher sind ob wir dies so hinbekommen.
Ansonsten müssten der Trommelfilter bewegt bzw. versetzt werden und die Leitungen abgemacht werden, damit wir die Trommel rausholen können. Ist mir ein bisschen zu viel Arbeit und eventuelles Risiko das wir ein paar Leitungen nicht mehr dicht bekommen. 

Mario sollte morgen ab 14 Uhr hier eintreffen, habe ihn schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 
Glaube das letzte mal war im Jahr 2019, wo ich dort 3 Koi abgeholt habe. 

Werde berichten, bis bald ..
Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Okt. 2022)

Soooooo, die Gaze ist gewechselt..
Ging leichter als gedacht, zumindest als Zuschauer 

Glaube die Sache war nach ca. 1 Stunde erledigt.
Trommelfilter blieb an der Position, es wurde lediglich alles aufgeschraubt, was zwar eine Fieselarbeit war, aber hat alles wunderbar geklappt.
Man merkt schon, das die 120er Gaze mehr Durchfluss hat. Auch mit Mario geredet, er verbaut auch nur die Trommelfilter mit 120er Gaze, kein optischer Wasserunterschied zu merken.

Hier mal das Ergebnis:

 

 

Bin ganz zufrieden! Wobei ich mir dennoch gerne die 450 € für die 3 Elemente gespart hätte.
Finde ich schon arg teuer, für den Mist, muss man schon wirklich sagen!
Aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Fischlich..


----------



## axel120470 (20. Okt. 2022)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir dennoch gerne die 450 € für die 3 Elemente gespart hätte.


Da sind meine ja richtig günstig. 8 Stck von Oase für 233€


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Okt. 2022)

Kostete 465.95 € - 3x Elemente + Versand.
Habe es auch nirgends günstiger entdeckt ..

233 € wären mir auch lieber gewesen. 
Sehe jetzt auch nicht, wo die Teile das Geld wert sind


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Okt. 2022)

Jetzt muss ich doch noch etwas loswerden:

Ich habe ja schon länger einen Gedankengang bzw. spiele mit diesen Gedanken rum..

Ich habe jetzt alles umgebaut, was möglich ist, damit das System einwandfrei läuft, kommende Woche wird noch der Inlinemischer von der Zweitpumpe entfernt und gegen ein Rohr ausgetauscht, damit man, sollte es nötig sein, beide Pumpen effizient einsetzen kann.

Einziges Manko ist aktuell noch der Trommelfilter, sollte hier mal was gröberes sein, sind wir eigentlich aufgeschmissen.
Man hat es jetzt gut gesehen, mit der Gaze. Bestellung dauerte 1 1/2 Wochen, da die Teile ja direkt von DVS (Holland) versandt werden.

Was passiert, wenn es den Motor - Steuerung oder ähnliches trifft? Teich steht dann an die 2 Wochen still, weil man ja anschließend auch noch jemanden braucht, der dir die Sachen montiert..  Motor oder Getriebe für 300-400 € + auf Lager legen oder gar eine Steuerung für 500 € + sehe ich nicht ein.

Deshalb habe ich mich schon etwas länger umgeschaut, natürlich wieder im Trommelfilter-Bereich.
Da Vliesfilter nicht in Frage kommen und EBF ebenso wenig, da für mich kein Mehrwert besteht und überteuert.

Es sollte was sein, was GREIFBAR ist! Bin da auf die Bavaria Koi - Filter gestoßen.
Ich wusste ja, das auch Mario die Filter vertreibt und habe gestern gleich mal die Situation genutzt und mit ihm darüber gesprochen.

Auf Ihn kann ich mich verlassen, ist rasch hier und alles ist vorrätig und auf Lager.
Gleiche gilt für den Hersteller, dieser sitzt nur knapp 1 STUNDE von mir entfernt, wäre ja wirklich klasse wäre.
So könnte man das Problem sogar am selben Tag lösen oder gegebenenfalls am nächsten..

Preislich liegen wir hier bei 4500 € für einen neuen Trommelfilter BK 40, was für meinen Teich ausreichend wäre.
Meinen PP 65 habe ich ja etwas überdimensioniert erworben, aber was man hat, hat man 
Preislich sollte man für diesen auch noch gut was bekommen, Top Zustand, neue Gaze usw.
Diesen würde ich dann verkaufen und mit dem neuen verrechnen, somit wird der neue nicht ganz so teuer..

Dann könnten wir endlich mal alle gemeinsam in Urlaub __ fliegen/fahren ohne das man sich Gedanken machen muss.
Da ja sofort jemand vor Ort wäre, der sich der Sache annimmt.

Das sind so aktuell meine Gedankengänge..


----------



## Turbo (21. Okt. 2022)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir endlich mal alle gemeinsam in Urlaub fliegen/fahren ohne das man sich Gedanken machen muss.
> Da ja sofort jemand vor Ort wäre, der sich der Sache annimmt.


Lebensqualität ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Du machst dir da die richtigen Gedanken Fabian. 
Ob technisch auch, kann ich in diesem Fall nicht beurteilen.


----------



## samorai (21. Okt. 2022)

Welchen Filter meinst du? 
Mit den Bürsten und Patronen?


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Okt. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Welchen Filter meinst du?
> Mit den Bürsten und Patronen?



Trommelfilter BK 40


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Okt. 2022)

*Trommelfilter BK 40:  https://www.bavaria-koi.de/shop/trommelfilter/*

 


Material: PP-CO / Edelstahl
Verarbeitung: CNC gefertigte Einzelteile, Extruder- und Heißluftverschweißung
Gartenteiche bis 120.000l (ohne Fischbesatz)
Schwimmteiche bis 80.000l
Koiteiche bis 40.000l
Max. Durchfluss /Std: 40.000l (Schwerkraft)
Rohranschlüsse Eingänge: 4x 110mm
Rohranschlüsse Ausgänge: 2x nach Wahl
Anschluss Spülrinne: 110mm
Spülpumpe (intern): EBARA 
Hochdruckdüsen: 5x
Bespannung: Edelstahl, 125µ
Bruttosiebfläche: 0,750m²

Es gibt den BK 40 und den BK 60 (kostet 500 € mehr) wo in Frage kämen.
Beide passen ohne Probleme in meine Filterkammer! 

Ob man halt wieder überdimensionieren muss oder sollte, so wie ich es beim PP 65 getan habe, fraglich .. !? 
Werde ich zu gegebener Zeit, mal mit Mario quatschen. Denke aber das ich die 500 € Mehrkosten in den Einbau stecke.

Die Trommel vom BK erinnert mich an die Trommel vom Genesis Vliesfilter. 
Hier ist, finde ich schon mehr Durchfluss gegeben. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kommen wir nochmal zu meinem Filter: 
Es ist ja jetzt auch die 120er Gaze drauf, merke deutlich mehr Durchfluss und der Filter spült wesentlich weniger, was man täglich am Wasserstand sieht. Auch ist die Spülung leiser geworden las zuvor..


----------



## samorai (27. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Alfi!
Ich vermute mit dem 120 my Sieb wird sich auch deine Biologie in den Anschluß Filtern verbessern...
Ich wollte nur mal mal den TF begutachten.
Vom TF bin ich geheilt nun mehr setze ich nur noch auf Bio, wie Bürsten Filter, RF oder Pflanzen Filter, selbst das stagnierende __ Hel-x ist mir ein Dorn im Auge, funktioniert und ist auch alles schön braun aber die Anstrahlung bzw Wasser Durchsatz schätze ich auf ca 50 % /h ein, die anderen 50 %
fließen einfach unten durch. 
Also ich mache mich frei von jeglichen technischen Geräten und werde nur noch "Biogen" Filtern.


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Okt. 2022)

Servus Ron,

bezüglich der Biologie hatte ich noch nie Probleme, bei dem großen Filter. 
Habe ja unten alles voll mit Japanmatten, da muss das Wasser zwingend durch. 

Ich habe sogar noch Japanmatten hier liegen, die in der oberen Kammer eingebaut werden sollten.
Hier ist aktuell nur Mountain-Tree und Helix. Liegen glaube ich seit zwei Jahren hier, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, auch weil alles läuft. 

Jetzt ist erstmal Schluss mit Geld ausgeben, mein neuer Audi RS 3 ist frisch eingetroffen.
Mal sehen was kommendes Jahr, Mai-Juni rum ist, dann gehe ich die Sache vll an. 

Sollte der TF gewechselt werden, wird auch die Bio gleich noch überarbeitet. 
Soll dann auch gleich Mario übernehmen..

Schönes Wochenende euch allen!


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2022)

Fahre nicht so schnell mit das gute Stück  .
Teichlinge haben immer wieder den selben Geschmack, fahre auch A3.


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Okt. 2022)

Ist ja auch ein tolles Auto, gute Wahl!


----------

